# Il conte mio marito



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2010)

Dato che vi leggo sempre e vedo tutto quello che lui scrive su tradimento, mi pare giusto dirvi che il contepinceton è stato bannato fino al 14 marzo per stalking; mi auguro che durante il ban, abbia più tempo e voglia di dedicarsi alla sua famiglia reale che non perdere una montagna di tempo in cazzate e forum.

PS: io non scrivo, ho altri grilli per la testa, e non sono tanto brava in lettere. Almeno finchè è sui forum non mi rompe le scatole con le sue assurde questioni.


Poi non ho nessun interesse a mettere in piazza le nostre questioni private, e non ho nessun interesse a farmi giudicare da persone che non vedo nè conosco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dato che vi leggo sempre e vedo tutto quello che lui scrive su tradimento, mi pare giusto dirvi che il contepinceton è stato bannato fino al 14 marzo per stalking; mi auguro che durante il ban, abbia più tempo e voglia di dedicarsi alla sua famiglia reale che non perdere una montagna di tempo in cazzate e forum.
> 
> PS: io non scrivo, ho altri grilli per la testa, e non sono tanto brava in lettere. Almeno finchè è sui forum non mi rompe le scatole con le sue assurde questioni.
> 
> ...


Permetti che ti esprima la mia solidarietà femminile


----------



## Verena67 (7 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dato che vi leggo sempre e vedo tutto quello che lui scrive su tradimento, mi pare giusto dirvi che il contepinceton è stato bannato fino al 14 marzo per stalking; mi auguro che durante il ban, abbia più tempo e voglia di dedicarsi alla sua famiglia reale che non perdere una montagna di tempo in cazzate e forum.
> 
> PS: io non scrivo, ho altri grilli per la testa, e non sono tanto brava in lettere. Almeno finchè è sui forum non mi rompe le scatole con le sue assurde questioni.
> 
> ...




Aahhha oggi c'è una nuova puntata della soap, figo mi vado a prendere le patatine!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Magenta (7 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Aahhha oggi c'è una nuova puntata della soap, figo mi vado a prendere le patatine!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Vere sei tremenda! :carneval:
E' la prima volta (per me) che leggo di marito e moglie sul forum... speriamo che abbia un seguito questo post...


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2010)

Condoglianze, sincere.


----------



## MK (7 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dato che vi leggo sempre e vedo tutto quello che lui scrive su tradimento, mi pare giusto dirvi che il contepinceton* è stato bannato fino al 14 marzo per stalking*


Per stalking? 

Mi dispiace, ognuno dovrebbe poter scrivere quello che vuole e come vuole. Se a qualcuno irrita può benissimo saltare i post. Buona domenica, ciao.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Per stalking?
> 
> Mi dispiace, ognuno dovrebbe poter scrivere quello che vuole e come vuole. *Se a qualcuno irrita può benissimo saltare i post*. Buona domenica, ciao.


Spero che il tuo sia un invito al conte a farlo in futuro....:sonar:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2010)

Mi sa che lo stalking irrita tutti


----------



## aristocat (7 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dato che vi leggo sempre e vedo tutto quello che lui scrive su tradimento, mi pare giusto dirvi che il contepinceton è stato bannato fino al 14 marzo per stalking; mi auguro che durante il ban, abbia più tempo e voglia di dedicarsi alla sua famiglia reale che non perdere una montagna di tempo in cazzate e forum.
> 
> PS: io non scrivo, ho altri grilli per la testa, e non sono tanto brava in lettere. Almeno finchè è sui forum non mi rompe le scatole con le sue assurde questioni.
> Poi non ho nessun interesse a mettere in piazza le nostre questioni private, e non ho nessun interesse a farmi giudicare da persone che non vedo nè conosco.


Ciao Astrofilososferica, questo messaggio "parla" molto di più di quanto non sembrerebbe. 
La tua sensazione che Conte ti travolga con mille questioni, e che ti dia sollievo quando si logga in questo Forum...salvo poi restare con l'amaro in bocca perchè invece di dedicarsi alla famiglia scrive qui...qui, dove spesso, comunque, passi del tempo anche tu per leggerci. 
Non per scriverci, però (che va benissimo, intendiamoci ). Insomma a mio avviso questo Forum sembra un po' la croce e delizia di voi due...
Non credo comunque che, se è stato creato un Forum come questo, con sezioni tipo "Le Due Campane"dove so che ti hanno invitato a partecipare, fosse con l'idea di giudicare te o altri, o ancora per far perdere tempo alla gente... ma piuttosto per offrire una valvola di sfogo come un'altra, uno spazio in cui guardarsi dentro. 
E tutto questo non è da disprezzare. Mia opinione, naturalmente.
Poi ognuno sceglie come (e _se_) muoversi, qui dentro.
***********
Non ho capito tanto la faccenda dello stalking: è inteso come azione di disturbo con messaggeria privata a utenti specifici oppure come spamming in chiaro all'interno del Forum? 
Conte non lo vedo il tipo nè per l'una nè per l'altra cosa. A prescindere dal fatto che si possa essere d'accordo o no con quello che scrive (o _come_ :condom: lo scrive). Però rispetto ogni decisione "amministrativa".

Che dire.. spero davvero che, qualunque cosa sia successa, si tratti solo di un incidente e che in futuro ogni malinteso si ricomponga subito...:blank:


----------



## astonished (7 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dato che vi leggo sempre e vedo tutto quello che lui scrive su tradimento, mi pare giusto dirvi che il contepinceton è stato bannato fino al 14 marzo per stalking; mi auguro che durante il ban, abbia più tempo e voglia di dedicarsi alla sua famiglia reale che non perdere una montagna di tempo in cazzate e forum.
> 
> PS: io non scrivo, ho altri grilli per la testa, e non sono tanto brava in lettere. Almeno finchè è sui forum non mi rompe le scatole con le sue assurde questioni.
> 
> ...



Ciao Astrofilososferica,
non farci crollare un mito, il Conte quì ormai è conosciuto da tutti come colui in grado di accontentare tutte, mentre tu sembri non essere contenta del suo operato casalingo. Lo immaginavamo come l'highlander dei Dongiovanni e tu ci dici che perde tempo a scrvere cazzate sul forum?

Il conte non scrive cazzate, semmai dispensa perle di saggezza, racconti di vita vissuta e nel frattemo cerca di raccimolare qualche briciolina anche quì, sai mai che qualcuna s'offra! :mrgreen:

Tuo marito è un drittone, uno che la sa lunga, fossero tutti come lui gli uomini.:carneval:

Ma raccontaci, ora dov'è? che fa il Conte eh? 


Conte, torna presto con nuove ed "incredibili" storie, ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte.

Riguardo il ban, penso che lo stalking lo abbia sempre fatto pubblicamente, si intrufola nei thread, prende a pretesto l'argometo di turno e comincia a mitragliare con palloni e c@zz@te varie, in pratica ogni suo post deve essere zavorrato con del piombo altrimenti vola via per la leggerezza.


In ogni caso anche il Conte ha un suo perchè ma il perchè .........insomma non si sà! :rotfl:

PS
Riconosco pubblicamente di non essere stato elegante in questo post avendo parlato di un assente "forzato", ma a volte sentire l'altra campana è talmente gratificante che..........ci può stare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Aahhha oggi c'è una nuova puntata della soap, figo mi vado a prendere le patatine!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> ........
> Non ho capito tanto la faccenda dello stalking: è inteso come azione di disturbo con messaggeria privata a utenti specifici oppure come spamming in chiaro all'interno del Forum?
> Conte non lo vedo il tipo nè per l'una nè per l'altra cosa. A prescindere dal fatto che si possa essere d'accordo o no con quello che scrive (o _come_ :condom: lo scrive). Però rispetto ogni decisione "amministrativa".
> 
> Che dire.. spero davvero che, qualunque cosa sia successa, si tratti solo di un incidente e che in futuro ogni malinteso si ricomponga subito...:blank:


Per stalking forumisticamente parlando si intende prendere di mira un utente e usare qualsiasi cosa scriva per fare apprezzamenti (per lo più dispregiativi o ironici) sulla vita privata di questi...se leggi un pò in giro capirai i riferimenti...

Non vi è alcun malinteso, è sufficente che in un futuro il conte eviti di farlo...:up:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Permetti che ti esprima la mia solidarietà femminile


No grazie.
Ho già una suocera purtroppo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per stalking forumisticamente parlando si intende prendere di mira un utente e usare qualsiasi cosa scriva per fare apprezzamenti (per lo più dispregiativi o ironici) sulla vita privata di questi...se leggi un pò in giro capirai i riferimenti...
> 
> Non vi è alcun malinteso, è sufficente che in un futuro il conte eviti di farlo...:up:


Dubito che mio marito conosca qualcosa della vita privata degli utenti di questo forum. E se conoscesse qualcosa, non ne parlerebbe ad anima viva. Mi fa piacere comunque che tu lo reputi abbastanza intelligente da capire certe cose.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Astrofilososferica,
> non farci crollare un mito, il Conte quì ormai è conosciuto da tutti come colui in grado di accontentare tutte, mentre tu sembri non essere contenta del suo operato casalingo. Lo immaginavamo come l'highlander dei Dongiovanni e tu ci dici che perde tempo a scrvere cazzate sul forum?
> 
> Il conte non scrive cazzate, semmai dispensa perle di saggezza, racconti di vita vissuta e nel frattemo cerca di raccimolare qualche briciolina anche quì, sai mai che qualcuna s'offra! :mrgreen:
> ...


Non so chi sia più viscido tu, o lele 51 che chiede il telefono all'utente Quintina.


----------



## ignavius (8 Marzo 2010)

Magari mi sbaglio, ma a me pare che al Conte gli abiti da donna non stiano molto bene............


----------



## Magenta (8 Marzo 2010)

Ciao astrofilososferica,
mi sembra di percepire una certa ostilità nei nostri confronti in quanto utenti del forum al quale tuo marito appartiene, anche se non capisco il motivo.
Alla maggior parte di noi tuo marito, Il Conte, piace un sacco,parlo per me dicendoti che ho sempre apprezzato il suo modo di scrivere schietto e i suoi interventi, che a volte fanno veramente sorridere.
E tu arrivi qui e dai del "viscido" ad astonished,ma hai mai letto quello che scrive? ma viscido di cosa? è un "amico di forum" anche lui,con una sua storia ed un suo vissuto che lo fanno essere la gran persona che è.
E il tuo modo di rispondere a Persa? No non penso che tu ci abbia letto con attenzione, penso che tu abbia dato solo una sbirciata tra di noi, senza capire di cosa parliamo,come ci aiutiamo, ci confortiamo e confrontiamo. Perchè non risponderesti a Persa così se leggessi i suoi post,le sue risposte...
Non vedo perchè devi affermare che Conte perda tempo con noi e con le nostre caz**** qui sul forum, siamo praticamente un gruppo di automutuoaiuto GRATIS... io avrei un esaurimento nervoso a quest'ora se loro non ci fossero, se ogni tanto Persa o Verena non mi dessero una scrollata, se Ingenua o Amarax non mi appoggiassero, se Il Conte o AnnaA non mi facessero ridere....
Ringrazialo da parte nostra, per le caz**** che tu dici che scrive...


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

ma di quale stalking stiamo parlando?
anche perché conte è spesso oggetto di frecciatine o altro e non mi pare proprio di averlo mai letto riportare cose private di altri utenti.

più che di seduttori ... questo forum è pieno di deduttori..(a volte pure in malafede).


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per stalking forumisticamente parlando si intende prendere di mira un utente e usare qualsiasi cosa scriva per fare apprezzamenti (per lo più dispregiativi o ironici) sulla vita privata di questi...se leggi un pò in giro capirai i riferimenti...
> 
> Non vi è alcun malinteso, è sufficente che in un futuro il conte eviti di farlo...:up:


ma basta farlo con malafede anche una volta sola eh, come ha fatto lele con quintina...:incazzato:


----------



## Verena67 (8 Marzo 2010)

Una simpaticona questa mugliera!


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2010)

mi pare piuttosto ridicolo parlare di stalking.
onestamente spesso mi sono chiesta perchè se non piaceva gli si facessero domande e roba varia.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2010)

Ma siete ben strani!

Cosa ne sappiamo noi in che cosa consistesse lo stalking di cui viene accusato il Conte?

Se qualcuno si incazza (in questo caso la moglie) potra' anche avere le sue ragioni anche se a noi non sembrano cosi' ovvie.

Con tutto che il Conte a me stava anche simpatico


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma siete ben strani!
> 
> *Cosa ne sappiamo noi in che cosa consistesse lo stalking di cui viene accusato il Conte?*
> 
> ...


infatti non è stalking, almeno non quello di cui ha scritto fedifrago. se poi c'è dell'altro non so.


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dato che vi leggo sempre e vedo tutto quello che lui scrive su tradimento, mi pare giusto dirvi che il contepinceton è stato bannato fino al 14 marzo per stalking; mi auguro che durante il ban, abbia più tempo e voglia di dedicarsi alla sua famiglia reale che non perdere una montagna di tempo in cazzate e forum.
> 
> PS: io non scrivo, ho altri grilli per la testa, e non sono tanto brava in lettere. Almeno finchè è sui forum non mi rompe le scatole con le sue assurde questioni.
> 
> ...


Tuo marito è più simpatico. Ora capisco perchè cerca consolazione sul web, poverino....


----------



## astonished (8 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Non so chi sia più viscido tu, o lele 51 che chiede il telefono all'utente Quintina.



Io non penso di essere viscido solo per aver burlato tuo marito in questo unico post, tuo marito a me tendenzialmente non è simpatico anche se gli riconosco tante qualità. Nel vecchio forum aveva un atteggiamento da troll, poi dopo essere stato bannato a più riprese si è dato una calmata. Nel nuovo forum il suo atteggiamento è "leggermente" cambiato, continuo a trovare poco credibile ciò che dice.

Il viscido lo rispedisco al mittente, io non ho mai chiesto niente a nessuno qui nè in pubblico nè tantomeno in privato.

Capisco che ti sei risentita per aver burlatro tuo marito in sua assenza, e questo l'ho scritto nel PS finale del mio post, ma più che di quello che scriviamo noi quì dovresti preoccuparti di quello che scrive lui, sia che parli seriamente ed altrettanto se per lui è un modo per svagarsi perchè non è comunque normale un atteggiamento simile. 

Per il resto buona giornata, e magari connetti il cervello prima di esprimerti e di etichettare qualcuno che nemmeno conosci per quanto ha scritto quì sul forum.

:blank:


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Per stalking forumisticamente parlando si intende prendere di mira un utente e usare qualsiasi cosa scriva per fare apprezzamenti (per lo più dispregiativi o ironici) sulla vita privata di questi...se leggi un pò in giro capirai i riferimenti...*
> 
> Non vi è alcun malinteso, è sufficente che in un futuro il conte eviti di farlo...:up:


è un uso improprio di un termine che indica molestie pesanti per la gente.
quello che indichi tu spesso è reciproco.


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un uso improprio di un termine che indica molestie pesanti per la gente.
> quello che indichi tu spesso è reciproco.


lo penso anche io.


----------



## ranatan (8 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un uso improprio di un termine che indica molestie pesanti per la gente.
> quello che indichi tu spesso è reciproco.


Concordo!


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un uso improprio di un termine che indica molestie pesanti per la gente.
> quello che indichi tu spesso è reciproco.


 
non mi pare affatto reciproco

se qualcuno ogni volta che esprime un punto di vista diverso dal conte (anche senza riferirsi a lui nemmeno indirettamente) deve essere sottoposto a sbeffeggiamento o insinuazioni e, giustamente, gli replica non è reciprocità: è reazione

sarò magari di parte, dato che a me conte non è simpatico
lo trovo fasullo e volgare
una macchietta di dongiovanni d'infimo ordine
che spesso rischia di farmi partire l'embolo 


ma proprio perchè lo leggo così infimo, io evito di averci a che fare

si parla di viscidi?

sarebbe viscido Aston che, nonostante il tradimento, parla di sua moglie con considerazione e trattandola comunque da adulta senziente?
o conte che parla della sua come di una fredda via di mezzo tra una donnetta e una gallina e fa l'apologia di una fauna femminile da "trombo, ergo sum"?


----------



## ignavius (8 Marzo 2010)

Scusate, magari sono davvero quello che viene giù dal pero, ma..... c'è forse qualche valido motivo che non conosco per non dubitare che dietro al nick Astro non ci sia in realtà il Conte che, tanto per cambiare, se la ride?


----------



## astonished (8 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Scusate, magari sono davvero quello che viene giù dal pero, ma..... c'è forse qualche valido motivo che non conosco per non dubitare che dietro al nick Astro non ci sia in realtà il Conte che, tanto per cambiare, se la ride?



L'ho pensato anch'io, e credo l'abbiano pensato in molti. 

E' facile/probabile che possa usare il nick della moglie per scrivere o forse la moglie non è mai neppure esistita. 

Riguardo al Conte vorrei aggiungere che alcune volte mi ha sorpreso in positivo per ciò che scriveva e per la sensibilità che mostrava al punto tale che mi è venuto più di una volta da pensare che dietro lo stesso nick si alternassero due persone ben distinte. L'ho notato anche per il diverso livello di italiano usato (uno dei due era molto sgrammaticato). 

In ogni caso il Conte che conosciamo tutti continuo a trovarlo irritante e gli rispondo solo quando vengo direttamente citato o chiamato in causa da Lui, e per fortuna, sarà per il mio essere scontato e banale, questo è avvenuto raramente, si e no in un paio di occasioni.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Scusate, magari sono davvero quello che viene giù dal pero, ma..... c'è forse qualche valido motivo che non conosco per non dubitare che dietro al nick Astro non ci sia in realtà il Conte che, tanto per cambiare, se la ride?


nessunissima


certo è un caso che la "moglie" si sia iscritta sull'altro forum in un periodo in cui lui entrava ed usciva dai ban


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Per stalking forumisticamente parlando si intende prendere di mira un utente e usare qualsiasi cosa scriva per fare apprezzamenti (per lo più dispregiativi o ironici) sulla vita privata di questi..*.se leggi un pò in giro capirai i riferimenti...
> 
> Non vi è alcun malinteso, è sufficente che in un futuro il conte eviti di farlo...:up:


 
Sorvolo perchè sullo stalking avrei molto da dire. Comunque, è possibile sapere se la cosa è stata segnalata o no? Merci.


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma di quale stalking stiamo parlando?
> anche perché conte è spesso oggetto di frecciatine o altro e non mi pare proprio di averlo mai letto riportare cose private di altri utenti.
> 
> *più che di seduttori ... questo forum è pieno di deduttori..(a volte pure in malafede)*.


 
:up:


----------



## astonished (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi pare affatto reciproco
> 
> se qualcuno ogni volta che esprime un punto di vista diverso dal conte (anche senza riferirsi a lui nemmeno indirettamente) deve essere sottoposto a sbeffeggiamento o insinuazioni e, giustamente, gli replica non è reciprocità: è reazione
> 
> ...



Mi fa molto piacere rilevare che qualcuno abbia notato questo, lo dico di cuore.

Non rinnegherò mai gli anni passati con mia moglie (16 in tutto tra fidanzamento e matrimonio), anche se in questi giorni sto arrivando alla conclusione che il rapporto forse tra noi non si è mai "veramente" instaurato, ma ho comunque condiviso con questa persona tante belle esperienze ed un bene smisurato. Da parte mia c'era di più, c'era amore. Peccato che non tutte le favole abbiano un lieto fine, e dunque mi trovo a dover accettare la fine di una storia, chiusa da un tradimento si, vero,  ma le cause erano altre.

Il tradimento non l'avrà vinta su di me, non avrà il potere di cambiarmi, nè di cambiare il mio modo di approcciarmi agli altri, nè tantomeno a mia moglie per la quale nutro stima, rispetto, e con la quale mantengo un civilissimo e dolcissimo rapporto di amicizia fatta di rare freuquentazioni, tanto per confermare che entrambi stiamo bene.

Atteggiamenti da uomo vissuto, sciupacuori, come quelli millantati quì da alcuni utenti, maschi o femmine, poco importa, li trovo poco credibili oltrechè ridicoli.

Se non fosse per alcuni di voi che ritengo una valore aggiunto, avrei abbandonato il forum da tempo, invece seppur con meno frequenza passo volentieri da queste parti per leggervi e magari ogni tanto dire la mia.

Buon proseguimento.


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Il tradimento non l'avrà vinta su di me, non avrà il potere di cambiarmi, nè di cambiare il mio modo di approcciarmi agli altri, nè tantomeno a mia moglie per la quale nutro stima, rispetto, e con la quale mantengo un civilissimo e dolcissimo rapporto di amicizia fatta di rare freuquentazioni, tanto per confermare che entrambi stiamo bene.
> 
> Atteggiamenti da uomo vissuto, sciupacuori, come quelli millantati quì da alcuni utenti, maschi o femmine, poco importa, li trovo poco credibili oltrechè ridicoli.


Da tradita (e non una sola volta eh) non ho mai avuto simili atteggiamenti né paure. Il tradimento non l'avrà vinta su di me... parla chiaro. Fossi in te comincerei a rifletterci un po' di più.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Da tradita (e non una sola volta eh) non ho mai avuto simili atteggiamenti né paure. Il tradimento non l'avrà vinta su di me... parla chiaro. Fossi in te comincerei a rifletterci un po' di più.


tu che spesso esondi di introspezione, non hai mai temuto che il dolore e la delusione del tradimento potessero cambiare il tuo modo di approcciare l'altro da te?


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu che spesso esondi di introspezione, non hai mai temuto che il dolore e la delusione del tradimento potessero cambiare il tuo modo di approcciare l'altro da te?


Non ho mai pensato di essere un esempio di perfezione, e visto che dall'altra parte desiderio di consapevolezza non c'era ho cercato di esplorare la mia. Il "a me non succederà mai" non mi appartiene.


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Mi fa molto piacere rilevare che qualcuno abbia notato questo, lo dico di cuore.
> 
> Non rinnegherò mai gli anni passati con mia moglie (16 in tutto tra fidanzamento e matrimonio), anche se in questi giorni sto arrivando alla conclusione che il rapporto forse tra noi non si è mai "veramente" instaurato, ma ho comunque condiviso con questa persona tante belle esperienze ed un bene smisurato. Da parte mia c'era di più, c'era amore. Peccato che non tutte le favole abbiano un lieto fine, e dunque mi trovo a dover accettare la fine di una storia, chiusa da un tradimento si, vero, ma le cause erano altre.
> 
> ...


 

ogni tanto?:rotfl:
no, dai.. faccio fatica a capire cosa ti alimenti quando scrivi papiri sul tradimento.. ma se te ne vai mi dispiace. se non altro perché quando ho voglia di farmi menate mentali (a volte anche molto interessanti) so chi devo leggere..


----------



## Magenta (8 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Una simpaticona questa mugliera!


Scusa Vere,dovevo chiedertelo da tempo: ma toglimi una curiosità: il tuo avatar è la foto della Cristina Dal Basso in abiti d'epoca? perchè è piccola e non si riesce bene a vedere il viso...:carneval:
Scusate per l'OT


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato di essere un esempio di perfezione, e visto che dall'altra parte desiderio di consapevolezza non c'era ho cercato di esplorare la mia. Il "a me non succederà mai" non mi appartiene.


 
non appartiene neanche a me

e non solo a proposito di tradimento, ma in senso ben più ampio


dunque ben può albergare il timore che un dolore ed una delusione grandi possano indurti a guardare gli altri in un modo diverso da quello originario


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ogni tanto?:rotfl:
> no, dai.. faccio fatica a capire cosa ti alimenti quando scrivi papiri sul tradimento.. ma se te ne vai mi dispiace. se non altro perché quando ho voglia di farmi menate mentali (a volte anche molto interessanti) so chi devo leggere..


 
conte


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dunque ben può albergare il timore che un dolore ed una delusione grandi possano indurti a guardare gli altri in un modo diverso da quello originario


Sui timori ci si lavora però, non si negano.


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> conte


conte?

no, ma sul serio.. come fa conte a venir considerato ostrazionista?
non è mai definitivo su niente, se non sul fatto che gli piace vivere da giocherellone.. 
come si fa a dare la colpa a conte per voler lasciare il forum????


----------



## Magenta (8 Marzo 2010)

Oh finalmente...
anche io a pag 2 di questo thread avevo preso le difese di aston, e anche di Persa...
Questa mugliera non mi sta tanto simpatica,se è lei che scrive.
Se invece è Conte,beh caro mio buone risate vedi che ti difendiamo anche da chi hai in casa?
in tutto questo non ho ancora capito la faccenda dello stalking, che è un reato serio e perseguibile, come possa aver fatto stalking Conte, e dove, forse in pvt, perchè a me non sembrava di aver letto nulla di più strano di quello che scrive sempre...ma NON ho letto TUTTO il forum, quindi...le mie sono deduzioni. Incasinate, anche!


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sui timori ci si lavora però, non si negano.


 
si mika

ci si lavora 

ma anche avendo ben chiaro cosa ci piace che sia di noi


astonished non è a una settimana dalla scoperta del tradimento

sarà passato anche lui (credo) nella fase in cui si è reso conto che questo vissuto lo poteva cambiare in un modo ed in un ambito che travalicava il mero rapporto matrimoniale

a me è successo

e quel cambiamento potenziale  non è piaciuto


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si mika
> 
> ci si lavora
> 
> ...


Parli di tradimento? Quindi di un potenziale che poteva essere ma ci si nega? Perchè?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> conte?
> 
> no, ma sul serio.. come fa conte a venir considerato ostrazionista?
> non è mai definitivo su niente, se non sul fatto che gli piace vivere da giocherellone..
> come si fa a dare la colpa a conte per voler lasciare il forum????


no

intendevo che quando si voglione leggere menate, si legge conte

ma mi stupivo che le si potessero considerare, sebbene solo a volte, molto interessanti:mexican:


non considero conte ostrazionista ...

perchè non so cosa intendi



ostruzionista nemmeno (anche se l'invasione di ogni e qualsivoglia 3d per esibire le sue teorizzazioni da osteria, sempre le stesse, a volte fa deragliare discorsi più interessanti)

ostracista forse sì, nel senso che se non sei d'accordo con lui la tua opinione non è una legittima opinione ma la manifestazione del fatto che non capisci, sei in malafede, te la racconti ecc.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Parli di tradimento? Quindi di un potenziale che poteva essere ma ci si nega? Perchè?


un potenziale cambiamento nel proprio modo di vedere il mondo dei rapporti indotto dal proprio vissuto di traditi


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> un potenziale cambiamento nel proprio modo di vedere il mondo dei rapporti indotto dal proprio vissuto di traditi


E quindi un potenziale avvicinamento al vissuto dei traditori?


----------



## astonished (8 Marzo 2010)

*Per Anna A*

Sono il primo a sospettare di essere una persona banale, evito dunque qualsiasi replica ai tuoi interventi perchè facendolo fugherei anche l'ultimo dubbio.

(per questo motivo nemmeno ti quoto)

:blank:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E quindi un potenziale avvicinamento al vissuto dei traditori?


 
no mika

parlavo di una cosa assolutamente diversa



ma il tentativo di avvicinamento al vissuto del traditore, quando lo ami, c'è comunque

un tentativo che comunque serve a te, per cercar di capire ed elaborare


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no mika
> 
> parlavo di una cosa assolutamente diversa
> 
> ...


Certo, era la negazione assoluta che sottolineavo. E alle negazioni assolute non ho mai creduto.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Certo, era la negazione assoluta che sottolineavo. *E alle negazioni assolute non ho mai creduto*.


 
pensa che io non ci ho visto negazione assoluta

ma valutazione ragionata e scelta 



ognuno valuta sulla base del suo vissuto, evidentemente







in fondo, 
non è una negazione assoluta quella in grassetto :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> 
> intendevo che quando si voglione leggere menate, si legge conte
> 
> ...


ogni tanto penso che farei bene a tenermi lo zingarelli sulla scrivania..
poi, va bè, al di là di una vocale ( e spero solo quella) usata male, credo sul serio che conte non sia mai stato ostrUzionista e nemmeno ostracista o, quanto meno, molto meno di tanti altri.


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa che io non ci ho visto negazione assoluta
> 
> ma valutazione ragionata e scelta
> 
> ...


La valutazione ragionata è quella che regna nel mondo della possibilità. 
Io tradita non tradirei, però potrebbe anche succedere, e soprattutto non ho paura che accada...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> La valutazione ragionata è quella che regna nel mondo della possibilità.
> *Io tradita non tradirei, però potrebbe anche succedere, e soprattutto non ho paura che accada*...


 
ma io penso (e magari sbaglio) che aston non si riferisse a questo


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Sono il primo a sospettare di essere una persona banale, evito dunque qualsiasi replica ai tuoi interventi perchè facendolo fugherei anche l'ultimo dubbio.
> 
> (per questo motivo nemmeno ti quoto)
> 
> :blank:


sai una cosa?
(e te la dico nel massimo della sincerità) tu non sei banale, sei SERIO sempre.
e non credere che non abbia notato che in qualche occasione hai anche provato a capire come sono.
è che con te è difficile.. non so come dire.. sei troppo uno bravo e non è facile spiegare le pieghe di pazzia che caratterizzano il mio modo di vivere.
vi invidio, per certi versi, Bruja, te, Amoremio, dimenticavo Persa.. sempre ben centrati nel vostro quid. io non ce la fo. sono storta quasi in tutto.. cosa dovrei dire, se non quella che sono?


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2010)

Io ho degli assoluti, giusto perchè ho vissuto alcune cose! Se ho sofferto come un cane da un tradimento, da due....da tre....da quattro, sarebbe molto poco coerente con la mia personalità tradire, o meglio sarebbe buttare al vento me stesso nella mia interezza e in quello che credo.
Mi spiego meglio: La mia ex prima di tradirmi diceva che non avrebbe ma tradito nessuno, poi dopo averlo fatto disse la famosa frase "Si vede che mi sbagliavo!", nel mio caso non potrei dire questa frase, nel caso di lei sarebbe negare una sola frase detta in passato, da me sarebbe negare la mia stessa vita passata, i dolori subiti e quant'altro.
Io posso essere stronzo, posso fare del male se  mi trovo alle strette, anzi io faccio del male quando mi sento in trappola, ho un istinto molto sviluppato in questo e mi stupisco di non essermi difeso quando ho scoperto il tradimento, di non essermi sfogato quanto mi avrebbe fatto bene (cosa sbagliata da fare, come il tradimento, frutto dell'egoismo, ma in teoria fa stare davvero bene).
Astonished è una persona molto seria, da  ammirare in alcuni tratti, da altri non lo capisco prorpio, io sinceramente non ho questa stabilità, vivo di tanti piccoli eccessi che se non avessi sarebbe per me l'inizio della fine, porto tutto all'esagerazione di certo ma questa è la mia personalità che non può cambiare in alcun modo avendo io già 31 anni, è pura illusione pensare di cambiare.
Il conte, oddio, bannato per stalking? Cioè simpatico non mi sta, mette le sue soluzioni di ripego come se fossero oro stupendo, ma non si accorge che sta dando un eccesso di valore a quello che non ha valore, ma lui è felice nella semplicità ddella sua rappresentazione, perchè anche se assurdo è una personalità semplice. Stalking, per una personalità così direi quasi impossibile.


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2010)

*Conte*

Ragazzi io di quel che scrive il conte non condivido quasi nulla....:rotflerò....è un gran simpaticone...insomma è uno vero ,ci mette la faccia,dalle mie parti si definisce:GRAN CAZZARO...e questa sua vena CAZZARA si riverbera positivamente su tutto il forum...!Capisco che non possa godere delle simpatie di tutti....ma questa replica della moglie mi sembra sia gratuita che fuori luogo!!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi pare affatto reciproco
> 
> se qualcuno ogni volta che esprime un punto di vista diverso dal conte (anche senza riferirsi a lui nemmeno indirettamente) deve essere sottoposto a sbeffeggiamento o insinuazioni e, giustamente, gli replica non è reciprocità: è reazione
> 
> ...


non è difficile.
sulle altre faccende non mi esprimo perché non  le seguo


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2010)

Ehm... ho riletto il post della moglie del conte.
Credo di aver capito che sia stata la moglie-utente a lamentarsi del marito-Conte...non credo che il battibecco con altri utenti sia la causa del ban del Conte (anche perche' quello non e' unilaterale).
A che livello abbia rotto le wallas alla moglie non lo sappiamo, quello che ha scritto in pubblico non era certo carino e lei e' un utente di questo forum.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi io di quel che scrive il conte non condivido quasi nulla....:rotflerò....è un gran simpaticone...insomma è uno vero ,ci mette la faccia,dalle mie parti si definisce:GRAN CAZZARO...e questa sua vena CAZZARA si riverbera positivamente su tutto il forum...!Capisco che non possa godere delle simpatie di tutti....ma questa replica della moglie mi sembra sia gratuita che fuori luogo!!!


Anche a me è sembrato tale il ban di mio marito.
Eravamo sul divano e ha detto: " Vado fin dalle carampane di tradi", poi mi ha chiamata e insieme abbiamo visto una targhetta con scritto Bannato fino al 14 per stalking.

Io sarei solo curiosa di sapere chi lo accusa di un comportamento così poco civile e irrispettoso, non lo credo capace di invadere la privacy altrui.

Si è cazzaro, specie se i sveglia alle due di notte ridendo come un matto per la storia della vecchia minchiapriva: sabato è andato al mercato del paese esordendo: " Vado al mercato a vedere quante minchiaprive ci stanno in piazza."

Per il resto siamo una coppia e direi che in certi frangenti si sono ribaltati i ruoli, siamo complici, per dirvela tutta, lui stamattina era al lavoro e io da casa via skipe li leggevo questo 3d.

Mi sono iscritta solo per farlo contento. Non mi tocca quello che dice o scrive, a me interessa solo quello che fa o non fa per me. A volte è quello che fa che mi impensierisce. Tanto a che serve parlarci? Come dite argutamente, non ha molta considerazione delle opinioni altrui.

Sulla solidarietà io mi sento molto vicina ad Anna A.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2010)

Ok ritiro... :carneval:


----------



## astonished (8 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai una cosa?
> (e te la dico nel massimo della sincerità) tu non sei banale, sei SERIO sempre.
> e non credere che non abbia notato che in qualche occasione hai anche provato a capire come sono.
> è che con te è difficile.. non so come dire.. sei troppo uno bravo e non è facile spiegare le pieghe di pazzia che caratterizzano il mio modo di vivere.
> vi invidio, per certi versi, Bruja, te, Amoremio, dimenticavo Persa.. sempre ben centrati nel vostro quid. io non ce la fo. sono storta quasi in tutto.. cosa dovrei dire, se non quella che sono?



Ciao Anna A,
oltre ad essere banale sono anche una persona che si contraddice spesso per cui, in netto contrasto con quanto affermato nel mio precedente post, ti quoto e replico.

Nel forum così come nella vita reale ci sono persone che si prendono e quelle che non si sopportano, tu nei miei confronti, almeno stando alle ultime tue uscite (tra l'altro non ci siamo mai conforntati direttamente su questioni specifiche) hai cominciato a darmi addosso per il mio modo di essere SERIO, ed ho capito che questo ti da fastidio forse perchè do' l'impressione di essere intransigente, integerrimo, bacchettone: niente di tutto questo e provo a spiegarti perchè.

Io vi leggo tutti o quasi, anche Te leggo, e penso di poter apprendere da ognuno di voi, sia per quello che dite che per il modo in cui lo fate. In ognuno di Voi c'è una sfumatura che a me manca e mi piacerebbe farle tutte mie,  ammiro soprattutto chi è molto diverso da me perchè sono consapevole di non essere molto "leggero" (nel senso che possa apparire pesante,pedante, mattone) per come mi pongo e per come scrivo ma io sento di essere una persona molto allegra e con tanta voglia di vivere e fidati per una volta, è così, lo vedo nella vita reale in cui pur non essendo così "brillante" come qualcuno quì, riesco sempre a sdrammatizzare e far ridere/sorridere quando si è alle prese con il problema SERIO di turno. Devi però porti tu stessa una domanda sul perchè io possa pormi in questa maniera: io sto affrontando la coda finale del fallimento del mio matrimonio, della disgreagazione di buona parte dei miei sogni e dei miei desideri, compreso quelo di essere padre, mi ritrovo a quarantanni con il dover ripartire con sogni azzerati e prospettive da ricostruire, vuoi che questo non abbia influenza su quanto si scrive e si pensi? Ho visto il matrimonio svanire per un tradimento, potevo tenermi mia moglie la quale ancora mi rinfaccia la separazione e chiudere un occhio sul passato ma non l'ho ritenuto giusto per rispetto di quello che eravamo, ed ho fatto, credo, la scelta meno facile, perchè checchè se ne dica io sono rimasto solo e mia moglie vive tuttora la sua storia e non sembra poi così ditrutta dal dolore. Cosa credi che a me non piacerebbe vivere con leggerezza, cogliere tutte le occasioni  che mi si presentano (e mi si presentano) nel quotidiano? Ma della coerenza con tutto quello che ho scritto finora sul forum e soprattutto con tutto quello detto a mia moglie cosa ne sarebbe? Se il prezzo da pagare è prendersi del SERIO e del BACCHETTONE, dell'OVVIO  e dello SCONTATO allora vorrà dire che pagherò questo prezzo, in fondo nessuno quì ha vissuta la parte intima di me e nessuna sa veramente come sono, nè io posso sapere altrettanto di te e degli altri. 

Ricordati che anche noi BRAVI abbiamo quelle sfaccettature, quelle pieghe di pazzia a cui ti riferisci. Cosa credi che noi non si viva delle tue stesse emozioni? E' il caso ad aver voluto che in questo momento io stia facendo questo percorso, forso proprio per il rispetto che nutro nei confronti di mia moglie e del matrimonio cerco di non essere leggero quando sarebbe più facile esserlo e non vengo quì a raccontare mirabolanti storie di sesso occasionale e meno perchè vivendole non mi darebbero quello che voglio, mi darebbero solo sesso, gran cosa ma posso pretendere qualcosa in più, voglio conquistare l'anima della persona di cui sono innamorato e non solo il corpo che di chi viene con te perchè sei un bel ragazzo oppure hai una buona posizione economica. 

Io ammiro le persone che sono diverse da me, quelle che riescono ad essere come io non sono, e non mi sembra di aver mai sentenziato la loro leggerezza per questo loro modo di essere. Proprio perchè noi BRAVI non riusciremmo secondo te a compredere le tue pieghe di pazzia dovresti cercare tu stessa di capire che ognuno di noi è quello che è oggi per quanto ha vissuto nel passato, per quanto l'educazione impartita ha potuto influire, per quanto le aspettative riversateci addosso ci abbiano cambiato in meglio o in peggio, per tutti questi motivi cerca di essere più tollerante con chi è più banale di Te ed  anche io sono SERIO nel dirti questo.

Io non ce l'ho con te, nemmeno se replicherai con ironia ai miei post futuri; ti sto dando la possibilità di conoscermi e di consocere chi pensi sia tanto distante da te e perchè lo è semmai lo è veramente.

Scusami se ti ho tediata con questo mio lungo e noioso papiro ma proprio perchè ti rispetto ci tengo a dirti queste che saranno anche ovvietà ma tant'è ho ritenuto giusto farlo.

Ciao


----------



## Verena67 (8 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> *Ricordati che anche noi BRAVI abbiamo quelle sfaccettature, quelle pieghe di pazzia a cui ti riferisci*.


Questo lo "quotissimo:mrgreen:"


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Anna A,
> oltre ad essere banale sono anche una persona che si contraddice spesso per cui, in netto contrasto con quanto affermato nel mio precedente post, ti quoto e replico.
> 
> Nel forum così come nella vita reale ci sono persone che si prendono e quelle che non si sopportano, tu nei miei confronti, almeno stando alle ultime tue uscite (tra l'altro non ci siamo mai conforntati direttamente su questioni specifiche) *hai cominciato a darmi addosso per il mio modo di essere SERIO, ed ho capito che questo ti da fastidio forse perchè do' l'impressione di essere intransigente, integerrimo, bacchettone: niente di tutto questo e provo a spiegarti perchè.*
> ...


sei serio non perchè bacchettone, ma perchè sei come paralizzato emotivamente. il tradimento ti ha traumatizzato più di quando fai trasparire. è solo per questo che ti definisco serio e non per darti del bigotto o altre cose simili..
l'altro giorno ti ho scritto che sembri un fermo immagine... ma non ti senti anche tu un po' così?
di te ho capito che sono in pochi a sapere come stai veramente.. (concedimi questa intuizione..)


----------



## astonished (8 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei serio non perchè bacchettone, ma perchè sei come paralizzato emotivamente. il tradimento ti ha traumatizzato più di quando fai trasparire. è solo per questo che ti definisco serio e non per darti del bigotto o altre cose simili..
> l'altro giorno ti ho scritto che sembri un fermo immagine... ma non ti senti anche tu un po' così?
> di te ho capito che sono in pochi a sapere come stai veramente.. (concedimi questa intuizione..)


Brava Anna,
così va meglio, e possiamo parlarne.

Ti premetto che quando mi dicesti che sembravo un fermo immagine un po' mi hai rovinato la giornata, complice forse il lunedì ed il brutto tempo, quel giorno l'umore vacillò. 

Come stò? Il tradimento sicuramente ha inizialmente minato le poche sicurezze che avevo e forse ho fatto l'errore di annoverare tra queste mia moglie. Poi non sono nè d'acciaio nè di burro quindi mi barcameno nel quotidiano ma sento che pian piano va meglio, complice anche il fatto di non frequentare più mia moglie.

Può essere che io sia un fermo immagine nel senso che mi sono fermato al tradimento come stato d'animo e da lì non mi schiodo, forse, devo ancora capirlo; è probabile che in fondo in fondo covi ancora una remotissima speranza e non faccia niente perchè capiti una nuova storia anche a me che mi faccia dire definitiavemnete la parola "fine": mia moglie è reduce da un periodo molto difficile, ho maturato l'idea che lei non stesse granchè bene psicologicamente, e non lo dico per negare l'evidenza, l'ho pesnato e ci sono segnali che a volte mi portavano a supporlo, Ora non posso dirlo perchè non la vedo nè la sento se non per rarissime questioni pratiche rimaste tra noi.

E' vero che come sto veramente lo so solo io per il semplice motivo che sono rimasto solo a smazzarmi questa situazione: non voglio dare un carico emotivo ai miei che già si preoccupano di loro, e non ho grandi amici con cui parlarne. L'unica amica con cui avrei potuto parlarne era "interessata" a me, è sposata ed ho capito che era meglio evitarla onde evitare di buttare anche Lei nel calderone.

Tutto quì.

Ciao.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Brava Anna,
> così va meglio, e possiamo parlarne.
> 
> Ti premetto che quando mi dicesti che sembravo un fermo immagine un po' mi hai rovinato la giornata, complice forse il lunedì ed il brutto tempo, quel giorno l'umore vacillò.
> ...


Per quel che vale... ti capisco.


----------



## Papero (9 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Anche a me è sembrato tale il ban di mio marito.
> Eravamo sul divano e ha detto: " Vado fin dalle carampane di tradi", poi mi ha chiamata e insieme abbiamo visto una targhetta con scritto Bannato fino al 14 per stalking.
> 
> Io sarei solo curiosa di sapere chi lo accusa di un comportamento così poco civile e irrispettoso, non lo credo capace di invadere la privacy altrui.
> ...


Modestamente questo termine l'ho coniato io :mrgreen:

Salutami tuo marito! :up:


----------



## astonished (9 Marzo 2010)

*Vale eccome!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quel che vale... ti capisco.


Ciao Persa,
non può che farmi piacere questa tua vicinanza.

Nel quotidiano non ne posso parlare con nessuno di questa storia, tutti minimizzano, dicono che non è una tragedia, che ci sono mali peggiori: tutto ovvio, anch'io lo so ma non per questo superare una separazione è una passeggiata.

Sento di esserne uscito meglio del previsto forse proprio perchè ho realizzato che la relazione tra me e mia moglie non è mai veramente partita e riesco ormai anche a scherzarci ma chi m conosce e sa della mia storia vede sempre oltre le parole che dico quello che non intendo dire; oggi ad esempio ero in riunione e tra i partecipanti c'erano 3 donne e 3 uomini, oltre me. Appena arrivato esordicse una mia collega dicendo "abbiamo invitato anche te astonished in qualità di......" io col sorriso sulle labbra le dico "si ormai sono le riunioni l'unico tipo di invito che ricevo dalle donne..." e lei che sa della mia situazione dice ad una collega "sai, ad astonished ogni tanto piace atteggiarsi a vittima......" perchè secondo lei sono io a non essere propositivo con le donne. Ecco, io scherzavo, mi piace alleggerire anche schernendo me stesso mentre chi mi ascolta pensa sia vittimismo. So benissimo che fare la vittima non paga ed io non mi sento vittima di questa situazione, è solo che noto spesso imbarazzo in chi mi è di fronte ed allora cerco di dissolvere tale imbarazzo scherzandoci sopra ma puntualmente c'è sempre qualcuno che vuole che tu stia in un particolare stato d'animo, spesso opposto a quello che è in quel momento. Non che mi interessi più di tanto ma per molti è inconcepibile che tu possa stare in uno stato "normale". Se poi capita di essere veramente giù, per gli altri sei tu ad essere esagerato ed a non voler uscire da questa situazione (non mi rifersico assolutamente ad Anna A ora).

Per questo motivo vale quello che hai detto, perchè sai cosa si prova, niente drammi per carità, ma sai cosa si prova.

Io sto semplicemente affrontando un percorso, con salite, pianure e discese emozionali; è pur sempre la mia prima separazione eek e non sono un espertone in materia: cerco seplicemente di riflettere, al di là dell'orgoglio più o meno ferito e dell'autostima più o meno azzerata, su chi sono e soprattutto su chi sono stato durante gli ultimi anni per poter poi ripartire con "il piede giusto" in una nuova eventuale storia. Posso solo dire che accoglierei a braccia aperte una donna dagli occhi dolci in grado di guardarmi dentro ma è altrettanto vero che ora non sarei in grado di cercarla da me. 

Ciao .

PS
Questa replica non la sto scrivendo alle 4.21 di mattina perchè sto male, semplicemente l'avevo scritta ieri sera e sono caduto nel sonno con il portatile di fianco ad occupare il posto della Buonanima D) ed ora che mi sono svegliato premo il tasto "Invia Risposta" e continuo a dormire per altre due ore.


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2010)

*Astonished*

Perdonami se mi intrometto.....!Guarda che infondo Anna prova simpatia per te....è il suo modo di dimostrarti che non gli sei indifferente.....mi ricordo ancora quanta simpatia ha mostrato nei miei confronti i primi tempi...:rotfl::rotfl:sbucava dal nulla.....per attaccarmi per tutto e su tutto......!Adesso?Adesso si è stancata....ha capito che son di coccio:mrgreen: e mi lascia amabilmente ai miei voli pindarici.....!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2010)

*Contessa*

Contessa così ci siamo....mi saluti il SIgn.Conte.....e gli rappresenti che sentiam molto la sua mancanza!!


----------



## Anna A (9 Marzo 2010)

*se se... raccontala giusta vah*



oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami se mi intrometto.....!Guarda che infondo Anna prova simpatia per te....è il suo modo di dimostrarti che non gli sei indifferente.....mi ricordo ancora quanta simpatia ha mostrato nei miei confronti i primi tempi...:rotfl::rotfl:sbucava dal nulla.....per attaccarmi per tutto e su tutto......!Adesso?Adesso si è stancata....ha capito che son di coccio:mrgreen: e mi lascia amabilmente ai miei voli pindarici.....!!:up:


guarda che sei tu che sei diventato un lekkakiappe mica io eh


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2010)

*Ma vaa....*

Ma dai.....lekkakiappe io....:incazzato:ho solamente deposto l'ascia di guerra..perchè con i primi capelli bianchi si diventa saggi e morigerati:rotfl:!!Cmq lekkakiappe non mi è stato mai detto da nessuno.......:mexican:


----------



## Anna A (9 Marzo 2010)

*anche tu memoria corta, vedo*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai.....lekkakiappe io....:incazzato:ho solamente deposto l'ascia di guerra..perchè con i primi capelli bianchi si diventa saggi e morigerati:rotfl:!!*Cmq lekkakiappe non mi è stato mai detto da nessuno.......*:mexican:


sbagliato- abbiamo iniziato a darti del lekkakiappe sekkione già nell'altro forum


----------



## Papero (9 Marzo 2010)

astonished sei veramente una bella persona. Ultimamente seguo molto il forum e i tuoi interventi mi piacciono perchè sono sempre pacati e rivelano quel filo di tristezza di un uomo ferito ma nello stesso tempo costruttivi e dignitosi. Vorrei capire com'è andata la tua storia e sono incuriosito ma non riesco a trovarla... mi dai il link?


----------



## astonished (9 Marzo 2010)

*Ti ringrazio.*



Papero ha detto:


> astonished sei veramente una bella persona. Ultimamente seguo molto il forum e i tuoi interventi mi piacciono perchè sono sempre pacati e rivelano quel filo di tristezza di un uomo ferito ma nello stesso tempo costruttivi e dignitosi. Vorrei capire com'è andata la tua storia e sono incuriosito ma non riesco a trovarla... mi dai il link?


Ciao Papero,
la mia storia non l'ho mai postata in un thread specifico, l'ho piuttosto distillata in vari miei interventi; solita storia di tradimento, seppur inattesa: felicemente fidanzato per 10 anni poi sposato per altri 6 anni, poi tutto cambia, vengo tradito, cado frastornato (da qui astonished) e pian piano mi rialzo. Se cerchi in questo forum i miei interventi potrai leggere di più sulla mia storia,usa le funzioni avanzate di ricerca. Ora non posso dilungarmi perchè sono a lavoro, mi resta solo il tempo di ringraziarti per l'apprezzamento, di questi tempi serve sempre.  

Buona giornata.


----------



## astonished (9 Marzo 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami se mi intrometto.....!Guarda che infondo Anna prova simpatia per te....è il suo modo di dimostrarti che non gli sei indifferente.....mi ricordo ancora quanta simpatia ha mostrato nei miei confronti i primi tempi...:rotfl::rotfl:sbucava dal nulla.....per attaccarmi per tutto e su tutto......!Adesso?Adesso si è stancata....ha capito che son di coccio:mrgreen: e mi lascia amabilmente ai miei voli pindarici.....!!:up:


Anche a me Anna è simpatica e sto cercando di rendermi più "digeribile" anche a Lei.


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2010)

*Anna*

Il mio storico parla.....io son un cane sciolto....non ci son di natura lekkakiappa però nella vita mai dire mai...se trovo la chiappa giusta.....:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2010)

Ast, in un certo senso ti invidio, io voglio dimenticare e basta, ma se la trovassi ad atraversare la strada ed io fossi in macchina...ammetto che guarderei in quel momento l'autoradio...e puff!!! 
Invidio la tua calma e la tua pacatezza, forse forse, ma tu hai notato una incompatibilità di carattere tra te e la tua ex...cosa che non c'era tra me e la mia, poteva finire, ma mi sono sempre detto che così come lei ha fatto ha solo rovinato i miei ricordi. Nascondo questi sotto il letto ed amen, è andata così, rimane solo un grande astio nei suoi confronti ed una voglia di giustizia che non ci sarà mai...


----------



## astonished (9 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ast, in un certo senso ti invidio, io voglio dimenticare e basta, ma se la trovassi ad atraversare la strada ed io fossi in macchina...ammetto che guarderei in quel momento l'autoradio...e puff!!!
> Invidio la tua calma e la tua pacatezza, forse forse, ma tu hai notato una incompatibilità di carattere tra te e la tua ex...cosa che non c'era tra me e la mia, poteva finire, ma mi sono sempre detto che così come lei ha fatto ha solo rovinato i miei ricordi. Nascondo questi sotto il letto ed amen, è andata così, rimane solo un grande astio nei suoi confronti ed una voglia di giustizia che non ci sarà mai...



Ciao Daniele, 
non è esattamente così: io e mia moglie andavamo d'accordissimo, mai un litigio serio in 16 anni, molto diversi in quanto ad interessi ma stavamo benissimo insieme, ci bastava ritrovarci la sera a casa sul divano e sentire il calore reciproco per essere appagati, nel weekend ci si dedicava a sistemare casa, poi si usciva per la spesa, si tornava per una pizza ed un film ed eravamo soddisfatti. La domenica ognuno se la spendeva a coccolarsi con i propri interessi e poi si usciva. Insomma una coppia perfetta, quasi dovunque, dico quasi perchè poi c'erano dei problemi di intimità da parte di mia moglie che probabilmente non vedeva in me un "uomo" che l'attraeva sotto l'aspetto sessuale, questo l'ha portata lontano. 

Io me ne faccio una santa ragione perchè so che non mi manca niente ma non posso pretendere di impormi ai suoi occhi come lei vorrebbe vedermi perchè non vedrebbe mai in me quella voglia di novità che io non posso raprresentare ovviamente. 

E' andata così, io ce l'ho messa tutta per salvarci e forse in qualche modo ed in qualche altra forma lo sto ancora facendo, ma non posso per questo smettere di vivere ed avere rispetto per me.


----------



## Illuso (9 Marzo 2010)

*Mi associo,*



Papero ha detto:


> astonished sei veramente una bella persona. Ultimamente seguo molto il forum e i tuoi interventi mi piacciono perchè sono sempre pacati e rivelano quel filo di tristezza di un uomo ferito ma nello stesso tempo costruttivi e dignitosi.


 Come dimenticare che sei stato il primo ad intervenire? grazie.  http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=114


----------



## Anna A (9 Marzo 2010)

*non ce la posso fare..*



oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio storico parla.....io son un cane sciolto....non ci son di natura lekkakiappa però nella vita mai dire mai...se trovo la chiappa giusta.....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Persa,
> non può che farmi piacere questa tua vicinanza.
> 
> Nel quotidiano non ne posso parlare con nessuno di questa storia, tutti minimizzano, dicono che non è una tragedia, che ci sono mali peggiori: tutto ovvio, anch'io lo so ma non per questo superare una separazione è una passeggiata.
> ...


Posso? Ci provo.
Forse Anna ti appare dura perchè tu sei bambino piccolo, che piange. Vedi chi ne ha passate di tutti i colori, si fa il cuore duro, per sopravvivere. Sa che deve sopravvivere e non ha tempo per i piagnistei della gente. Stare bene è di prioritaria importanza.

Astonished, hai una busta paga? Hai un briciolo di salute? Hai tutto.
Il resto era un di più.
Poi tu parli al plurale: chi ti dice che tua moglie fosse felice con te?

Scusami tanto, so che non dovrei, essere così bastarda, ma mi diverto troppo a tentare di scrivere, anch'io su un forum, dove lui il conte, non può attaccarmi: ma anche tu stai inquinando il mio unico3d con le tue vicende esistenziali, ma scusami tanto se te lo faccio notare.


----------



## astonished (9 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Posso? Ci provo.
> Forse Anna ti appare dura perchè tu sei bambino piccolo, che piange. Vedi chi ne ha passate di tutti i colori, si fa il cuore duro, per sopravvivere. Sa che deve sopravvivere e non ha tempo per i piagnistei della gente. Stare bene è di prioritaria importanza.
> 
> Astonished, hai una busta paga? Hai un briciolo di salute? Hai tutto.
> ...


Anna non mi appare dura, è stata solo ostile nei miei confronti ma non la giudico dura e comunque è una presona con cui si può parlare.

Io sarei un bambino? Per me è un complimento sai! dunque che sia così.

Tu invece "sei molto *piccola*" nel senso più esteso del termine e purtroppo per te non anagraficamente.

Come puoi giudicare tu  chi nemmeno conosci? Piagnistei dove e quando? 

Inquinerei ll tuo thread? Ma non avevi detto di avere altri grilli per la testa invece che startene quì sul forum a scrivere? e poi chi sei, la padrona di casa? Eppoi in casa tu hai il Re degli inquinatori di thread (aka Contepinceton).

Fossi in te cercherei altri espedienti per divertirti con il Conte anzichè alternarvi (probabilmente) dietro lo stesso nick o scambiandovi (probabilmente) identità. Se siete veramente una coppia è prorpio vero che prima li fanno e poi li accoppiano!

Te l'ho già detto in precedenza donna(!?) dalle facili sentenze: rifletti prima di (s)parlare.

Buon pomeriggio .........e per quanto mi riguarda, senza rancore.

:blank:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Persa,
> non può che farmi piacere questa tua vicinanza.
> 
> Nel quotidiano non ne posso parlare con nessuno di questa storia, tutti minimizzano, dicono che non è una tragedia, che ci sono mali peggiori: tutto ovvio, anch'io lo so ma non per questo superare una separazione è una passeggiata.
> ...


La reazione di chi non è stato toccato (ancora o si illude di non essere stato toccato) da una dura prova è sempre la stessa: un distacco e un allontanamento emotivo. Succede per le malattie, per le separazioni, perfino per problemi lavorativi.
Per ogni evento si può presentare qualcosa di peggiore per ridimensionarlo...
Ma so bene che comunque una cosa finché non accade non può essere davvero compresa. Io stessa avevo sottovalutato l'impatto del tradimento, quando toccava agli altri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Posso? Ci provo.
> Forse Anna ti appare dura perchè tu sei bambino piccolo, che piange. Vedi chi ne ha passate di tutti i colori, si fa il cuore duro, per sopravvivere. Sa che deve sopravvivere e non ha tempo per i piagnistei della gente. Stare bene è di prioritaria importanza.
> 
> Astonished, hai una busta paga? Hai un briciolo di salute? Hai tutto.
> ...


 Che coppia perfetta!
Non capisco perché dovrebbe esserci qualsivoglia problema tra voi.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Che coppia perfetta!*
> Non capisco perché dovrebbe esserci qualsivoglia problema tra voi.


Va be...si fa presto a dire coppia:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Va be...si fa presto a dire coppia:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (9 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Scusami tanto, so che non dovrei, essere così bastarda, ma mi diverto troppo a tentare di scrivere, anch'io su un forum, dove lui il conte, non può attaccarmi: _*ma anche tu stai inquinando il mio unico3d con le tue vicende esistenziali, ma scusami tanto se te lo faccio notare*_.



Astonished è mille volte piu' vero di te, cara la mia contessa dei miei stivali.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che coppia perfetta!
> Non capisco perché dovrebbe esserci qualsivoglia problema tra voi.



Dio li fa e poi li accopp(i)a.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dio li fa e poi li accopp(i)a.


se fossero 2


----------



## astonished (9 Marzo 2010)

*Siete troppo.........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che coppia perfetta!
> Non capisco perché dovrebbe esserci qualsivoglia problema tra voi.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Va be...si fa presto a dire coppia:carneval:





Verena67 ha detto:


> Astonished è mille volte piu' vero di te, cara la mia contessa dei miei stivali.





Amoremio ha detto:


> se fossero 2



.....siete troppo generose nei miei confronti, mai avuto così tanta considerazione.

Non la maltrattate troppo però la "signora": se si diverte con così poco lasciamola fare, in fondo è divertente anche per noi, ........se davvero è la signora pinceton 

Poi ci si meraviglia tanto delle coppie moderne, di quanto vediamo in giro, e lo vediamo dovunque.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La reazione di chi non è stato toccato (ancora o si illude di non essere stato toccato) da una dura prova è sempre la stessa: un distacco e un allontanamento emotivo. Succede per le malattie, per le separazioni, perfino per problemi lavorativi.
> Per ogni evento si può presentare qualcosa di peggiore per ridimensionarlo...
> Ma so bene che comunque una cosa finché non accade non può essere davvero compresa. Io sessa avevo sottovalutato l'impatto del tradimento, quando toccava agli altri.


Hai proprio ragione Persa, ma è anche vero che ogni persona sente solo il proprio di dolore. Magari ci si illude che gli altri possano essere sinceramente solidali con noi, arrivano in certi frangenti le solite frasi: " Ti capisco", " Fatti coraggio", " Sono qua". Ma in realtà nessuno può essere nella testa di un altro. Poi ci sono cose in cui puoi scegliere: posso scegliere e dire, mi sta bene tenermi uno straccio di marito, che poi magari sono sola, oppure scelgo di separarmi e camminare per la mia strada. Ma hai ragione chi non prova non capisce. 

Però la separazione è una cosa che si decide, in due. Oppure una persona la impone all'altro. 
Nessuno sceglie di perdere il lavoro.
Nessuno sceglie la malattia.
Nessuno sceglie la perdita del coniuge per decesso.

Ammetto, di non essere particolarmente sensibile a certe cose, ma altre si, per esempio, la vicenda di Ellina mi ha molto colpita.


----------



## MK (9 Marzo 2010)

*OT*

La psicanalisi ci ha insegnato che la logica del capro espiatorio è solo il meccanismo con cui ci difendiamo, proiettandole sugli altri, delle cose che ci disturbano dentro di noi. Rendersi conto di questo vuol dire allora viaggiare sulla strada della comprensione delle nostre interazioni con gli altri e dei nostri comportamenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> La psicanalisi ci ha insegnato che la logica del capro espiatorio è solo il meccanismo con cui ci difendiamo, proiettandole sugli altri, delle cose che ci disturbano dentro di noi. Rendersi conto di questo vuol dire allora viaggiare sulla strada della comprensione delle nostre interazioni con gli altri e dei nostri comportamenti.


 Fino a un certo punto... non credo che tu abbia detro di te il desiderio di farti infibulare o di auspicare l'infibulazione e non penso che tu abbia tendenza pedofile... ecc


----------



## Anna A (9 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Hai proprio ragione Persa, ma è anche vero che ogni persona sente solo il proprio di dolore. Magari ci si illude che gli altri possano essere sinceramente solidali con noi, arrivano in certi frangenti le solite frasi: " Ti capisco", " Fatti coraggio", " Sono qua". Ma in realtà nessuno può essere nella testa di un altro. Poi ci sono cose in cui puoi scegliere: posso scegliere e dire, mi sta bene tenermi uno straccio di marito, che poi magari sono sola, oppure scelgo di separarmi e camminare per la mia strada. Ma hai ragione chi non prova non capisce.
> 
> Però la separazione è una cosa che si decide, in due. Oppure una persona la impone all'altro.
> Nessuno sceglie di perdere il lavoro.
> ...


Astro, io credo di aver capito tantissimo -fra le righe.. 
per l'affetto che riservo al pince ti dico solo che sei una donna molto forte . non crucciarti più del dovuto se tanti vedono solo il dito e non la luna..
un bacio.


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> La psicanalisi ci ha insegnato che la logica del capro espiatorio è solo il meccanismo con cui ci difendiamo, proiettandole sugli altri, delle cose che ci disturbano dentro di noi. Rendersi conto di questo vuol dire allora viaggiare sulla strada della comprensione delle nostre interazioni con gli altri e dei nostri comportamenti.


Uhmmm, visto che io farei gentilmente fuori la mia ex per le cattiverie da lei fatte cosa mi darebbe fastidio di me stesso?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, visto che io farei gentilmente fuori la mia ex per le cattiverie da lei fatte cosa mi darebbe fastidio di me stesso?


questo potrebbe essere stato  un grosso passo falso


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo potrebbe essere stato  un grosso passo falso


Amoremio, quando ho scoperto il tradimento giuro che andai dove era lei che stava cucinando...ed il pensiero di piantarle sulla schiena il coltello che vedevo davanti a me mi è passato per la testa, quando ho scoperto la cosa la prima cosa che mi sono detto è stata:"Possibile che abbia fatto la cosa che spiegai mi avrebbe ucciso?" 
Adesso mi rendo conto che un barlume di razionalità mi ha frenato in quel momento, ma se quell fosse andato a dormire io lo avrei fatto, adesso capisco cosa significhi avere una temporanea infermità mentale.
Sono felice di non avere fatto quello, ma per me stesso, non per lei che la considero solo una fetente che ha usato tutte la parole per uscirne fuori in un qualche modo, in parte la capisco, ma non la condivido in nessun modo.


----------



## aristocat (9 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Hai proprio ragione Persa, *ma è anche vero che ogni persona sente solo il proprio di dolore. Magari ci si illude che gli altri possano essere sinceramente solidali con noi, arrivano in certi frangenti le solite frasi: " Ti capisco", " Fatti coraggio", " Sono qua". Ma in realtà nessuno può essere nella testa di un altro.* [...] Ma hai ragione chi non prova non capisce.
> 
> Però la separazione è una cosa che si decide, in due. Oppure una persona la impone all'altro.
> Nessuno sceglie di perdere il lavoro.
> ...


E' verissimo quello che dici, sul fatto che si reagisce al dolore in modo soggettivo.
Bastano anche solo due persone che magari vivono lo stesso identico momento difficile , per renderti conto che non affronteranno mai la situazione allo stesso modo...E parlo con cognizione di causa :blank:.

Poi certo, chi non è direttamente coinvolto resta comunque impotente nonostante tutte le buone intenzioni. 
Anche se...ti dirò; per me, ogni gesto di aiuto/solidarietà, anche se minimo; ha il potere di scaldare il cuore e scacciare i brutti pensieri...anche solo per un istante...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, quando ho scoperto il tradimento giuro che andai dove era lei che stava cucinando...ed il pensiero di piantarle sulla schiena il coltello che vedevo davanti a me mi è passato per la testa,


scena alla Psycho!:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scena alla Psycho!:unhappy:


Sarebbe insincero non dirlo e pensa che molta gente non lo dice ma lo ha pensato come me .
A volte su chi sta per sbagliare non so spiegare perchè farebbe male, ma mi piacerebbe tanto dirgli quel picoclo pensiero fugace che mi era passato per la testa a me che sono noto per essere buono buono.
Ma tutti hanno diritto di sbagliare e chi subisce lo sbaglio ha il pieno diritto di prenderla come cavolo vuole, anche malissimo, non gli si può fare una colpa, al massimo punirlo per avere fatto qualcosa di irreparabile, siamo esseri umani in fondo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sarebbe insincero non dirlo e pensa che molta gente non lo dice ma lo ha pensato come me .
> A volte su chi sta per sbagliare non so spiegare perchè farebbe male, ma mi piacerebbe tanto dirgli quel picoclo pensiero fugace che mi era passato per la testa a me che sono noto per essere buono buono.
> Ma tutti hanno diritto di sbagliare e chi subisce lo sbaglio ha il pieno diritto di prenderla come cavolo vuole, anche malissimo, non gli si può fare una colpa, al massimo punirlo per avere fatto qualcosa di irreparabile, *siamo esseri umani in fondo*.


l'essere umano è quello che si è evoluto, ha inventato macchine che volano, scoperto gli antibiotici, curato malattie , dipinto quadri fantastici, scritto musiche divine.
non ne tiriamo in ballo solo la debolezza e la fallibilitàperchè ci fa comodo


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'essere umano è quello che si è evoluto, ha inventato macchine che volano, scoperto gli antibiotici, curato malattie , dipinto quadri fantastici, scritto musiche divine.
> non ne tiriamo in ballo solo la debolezza e la fallibilitàperchè ci fa comodo


L'essere umano ha fatto tutto e niente, è un animale, punto! Gli uccelli già volavano e non hanno bisogno di macchine più pesanti di loro, i ghepardi già correvano veloci e non avevano bisogno delle macchine.
In assurdo guardo i miei gatti e mi rendo conto quanto no diamo valore all'essere umano, valore che sinceramente non ha in nessun modo. La gran parte di noi è un cancro per questo mondo, sfruttiamo senza riserve tutto come dei parassiti.
Cosa abbiamo di più? Il raziocinio? Ottimo, serve per inventare modi crudeli per uccidere il più delle volte, siamo violenti e sanguinari, nella natura non c'è maggior essere di noi in questo campo.
Cosa vale di più, la vita di un gatto o quella di un uomo? Direi più quella di un uomo perchè vive di più, ma ra l'uomo ed una tartaruga non so dirlo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'essere umano ha fatto tutto e niente, è un animale, punto! Gli uccelli già volavano e non hanno bisogno di macchine più pesanti di loro, i ghepardi già correvano veloci e non avevano bisogno delle macchine.
> In assurdo guardo i miei gatti e mi rendo conto quanto no diamo valore all'essere umano, valore che sinceramente non ha in nessun modo. La gran parte di noi è un cancro per questo mondo, sfruttiamo senza riserve tutto come dei parassiti.
> Cosa abbiamo di più? Il raziocinio? Ottimo, serve per inventare modi crudeli per uccidere il più delle volte, siamo violenti e sanguinari, nella natura non c'è maggior essere di noi in questo campo.
> Cosa vale di più, la vita di un gatto o quella di un uomo? Direi più quella di un uomo perchè vive di più, ma ra l'uomo ed una tartaruga non so dirlo.


per me bestemmi e non ti rendi conto  che usi le stesse motivazioni che sono il refrain di  quei traditori per i quali porti tanto odio.
_la carne è debole, l'uomo non è di legno, sbagliare è umano_

se sei sulla stessa linea d'onda...con quale coerenza li critichi?


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'essere umano ha fatto tutto e niente, è un animale, punto! Gli uccelli già volavano e non hanno bisogno di macchine più pesanti di loro, i ghepardi già correvano veloci e non avevano bisogno delle macchine.
> In assurdo guardo i miei gatti e mi rendo conto quanto no diamo valore *all'essere umano, valore che sinceramente non ha in nessun modo. La gran parte di noi è un cancro per questo mondo, sfruttiamo senza riserve tutto come dei parassiti.*
> Cosa abbiamo di più? Il raziocinio? Ottimo, *serve per inventare modi crudeli per uccidere il più delle volte, siamo violenti e sanguinari*, nella natura non c'è maggior essere di noi in questo campo.
> Cosa vale di più, la vita di un gatto o quella di un uomo? Direi più quella di un uomo perchè vive di più, ma ra l'uomo ed una tartaruga non so dirlo.


Parli, ovviamente come sempre di te, immagino. :singleeye:

Chiunque ha una normale vita di relazione e familiare, figli e amici, riesce a vedere cosa ci distingue dagli animali, riesce a capire quanto di grande e utile l'uomo ha realizzato.

Certo, vi son distorsioni, usi impropri delle scoperte scientifiche, ma da questo a invidiare uno scarafaggio...varrà per te, ripeto, ma per fortuna per quasi nessun altro...:nuke:


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2010)

Li critico perchè non hanno cuore, quello che pochi esseri umani hanno! Su 6 milardi di esseri umani uomini saranno solo il 10%, il resto è solo cannon fodder, esseri con una possibilità superiore che non l'hanno usata. Mi dispiace per chi sbaglia e lo capisce, non capisco chi sbaglia e non vuole intendere ragioni in nessun modo.
Gli esseri umani non sono capaci di fare ne più e ne meno degli altri animali, togliendo le scoperte scientifiche, cosa riesce fare l'uomo di buono se non distruggere il suo pianeta?
Io capisco la fallibilità del uomo, ma se uno capisce di sbagliare la strada è soltanto una dopo, non ci sono storie, quelli che non seguono quella strada davanti ai miei occhi non avranno più rispetto, non avranno più nulla se non il dolore che essi stessi hanno fatto, nel seguire quella strada sta la differenza tra un essere umano ed un animale, non nella specie esteriore.


----------



## astonished (10 Marzo 2010)

*Chiarisco alcune cose.*



astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Posso? Ci provo.
> Forse Anna ti appare dura perchè tu sei bambino piccolo, che piange. Vedi chi ne ha passate di tutti i colori, si fa il cuore duro, per sopravvivere. Sa che deve sopravvivere e non ha tempo per i piagnistei della gente. Stare bene è di prioritaria importanza.
> 
> Astonished, hai una busta paga? Hai un briciolo di salute? Hai tutto.
> ...



Buongiorno astro,
siccome non mi piace lasciare i discorsi a metà stamattina ho deciso di risponedere a questo tuo intervento.

Di Anna ti ho già detto che non mi appare dura, è stata semplicemente ed immotivatamente ostile nei miei confronti, almeno io l'ho trovata tale, perchè in un paio di circostanze ha replicato a miei post non diretti a lei con fare sarcastico ed ironico ma poi ci siamo chiariti. Non andremo d'amore e d'accordo ma una forma di dialogo è possibile trovarla.

Ora rispondo a te: il nome dato a questo sito la dice tutta sulle motivazioni per le quali lo si dovrebbe frequentare, al di là da che parte si stia, e dando per scontato che la maggioranza di noi non sia così superficiale da poter affrontare un tradimento subito o attuato a cuor leggero non vedo di cosa ti meravigli se qui leggi di gente che si pone degli interrogativi ed ha dei dubbi, anche esistenziali.

Riguardo a quello che tu pensi sia il mio modo di essere "bambino piccolo, che piange" , andando oltre la superficialità del tuo giudizio, sempre per le ragioni di cui sopra, dovresti sapere che a prescindere da quanto si è forti o deboli, spesso si frequenta un forum tematico come questo per aprirsi paradossalmente a chi non si conosce di persona e poter dire o confessare quello che normalmente non esce nei confronti di chi si conosce realmente ed ha una determinata concezione di te, spesso sono le persone apparentemente più forti ad avere dentro se stesse le più grandi paure ed è una grande balla, nonchè luogo comune quello di dire che "chi ne ha passate di tutti i colori ha il cuore indurito e che stare bene è di prioritaria importanza": come se ci si potesse imporre girando l'interruttore emozionale di strare bene! Ma dove vivi? chi te le mette a credere queste cose? Si sta bene quando lo si stà, punto e questo dipende da mille fattori, non certo solo dalla nostra volontà.  

Lasciamo perdere poi i discorsi banalissimi sulla busta paga e sulla buona salute che dovrebbero essere sufficienti per farmi stare bene: dovresti sapere che l'uomo per sua stessa natura è portato a migliorare il suo stato e ad appgare tutti i suoi sensi, evidentemente a me non manca nulla di materiale in questo momento, ma è altrettanto ovvio che abbia delle lacune sul piano affettivo ed il mio essere forte lo dimostro dicendolo apertamente anche a te che non meriteresti un minimo di considerazione per la superficialità e la rozzezza (si sei stata rozza nell'animo) con cui ti sei posta nei miei confronti.

Riguardo la tua sferzatina su mia moglie (quì sei stata rozza più che bastarda): capisco la tua smania di dare addosso gratuitamente a qualcuno, in questo sei peggio della tua dolce metà che almeno è avvezzo all'uso ed alla frequentazione dei forum, ma se rileggi la mia risposta a Daniele, non ho mai parlato di felicità, ed è ovvio che se mia moglie fosse stata felice con me non avrebbe avuto un valido motivo per tradirmi. Questa mi pare una deduzione logica alquanto banale da fare, non credi? Dunque non sei stata granchè arguta. 

Ho spiegato sempre in quel post quali erano i problemi per cui rileggi con maggiore attenzione e casomai non lo sapessi, si può vivere una separazione, come la mia, scelta per rispetto di chi eravamo noi, con la massima dignità e con la massima dolcezza anche nei confronti di chi ti ha tradito. Il bene che nutro per mia moglie non è cambiato dopo la separazione e vale altrettanto per lei: mia moglie continua a piangere non appena capita di vederci quella rarissime volte e lo fa da traditrice che sa di aver sbagliato e sa di aver buttato nel wc parecchio di quella (in)felicità che comunque poteva trovare in noi. 

Io non so quale rapporto tu abbia con tuo marito e non conosco qual'è la profondità dei tuoi sentimenti: conosco i miei e mi batsano per ora per declinar qualsiasi storiella di quarta serie  mi capiti per colmare il vuoto di solitudine. Sapevo a cosa sarei andato incontro con la separazione, la solitudine in primis, ma l'ho scelta comunque perchè non era possibile fare altro. La sto vivendo da me, senza appoggiarmi a nessuno e sto ricoprendo tanti aspetti di me che credevo persi, ne sto uscendo una persona migliore e paradossalmente, ironia della sorte, anche mia moglie se n'è accorta e forse mi preferisce rispetto a prima. 

Vedi astro, per un mio ideale di amore ho rimesso in gioco tutto e non son voluto scendere a compromessi, altrimenti ora, chiudendo quel famoso occhio, potrei stare con una bella famiglia una bellissima donna accanto, qual'è mia moglie, e "raccontarmi" di essere una coppia moderna ed è così che si devono gestire queste cose. Purtroppo io sono all'antica e se non ti piaccio così, pazienza, non sei la prima a cui non vado bene ma l'importante, questo l'hai detto tu, è stare bene con se stessi.

Ora vado e spero di non averti tediata con questo lungo papiro ma nonostante tutto, nonostante tu stia quì probabilmente per divertimento, ho ritenuto giusto replicare alle tue "supposizioni".

Buona giornata e di nuovo........senza rancore,

PS
Anche tu hai una funzione, mi dai la possibilità di esprimermi e paradossalmente mi fai stare bene.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Buongiorno astro,
> siccome non mi piace lasciare i discorsi a metà stamattina ho deciso di risponedere a questo tuo intervento.
> 
> Di Anna ti ho già detto che non mi appare dura, è stata semplicemente ed immotivatamente ostile nei miei confronti, almeno io l'ho trovata tale, perchè in un paio di circostanze ha replicato a miei post non diretti a lei con fare sarcastico ed ironico ma poi ci siamo chiariti. Non andremo d'amore e d'accordo ma una forma di dialogo è possibile trovarla.
> ...


Io ho aperto questo 3d, solo per capire chi accusa mio marito di stalking e perchè.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' verissimo quello che dici, sul fatto che si reagisce al dolore in modo soggettivo.
> Bastano anche solo due persone che magari vivono lo stesso identico momento difficile , per renderti conto che non affronteranno mai la situazione allo stesso modo...E parlo con cognizione di causa :blank:.
> 
> Poi certo, chi non è direttamente coinvolto resta comunque impotente nonostante tutte le buone intenzioni.
> Anche se...ti dirò; per me, ogni gesto di aiuto/solidarietà, anche se minimo; ha il potere di scaldare il cuore e scacciare i brutti pensieri...anche solo per un istante...


A me succede questo: Faccio di tutto per dimenticarmi delle cose brutte della vita. E sto male, quando incrocio persone che me le ricordano.
Si è vero, quello che dici.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> La psicanalisi ci ha insegnato che la logica del capro espiatorio è solo il meccanismo con cui ci difendiamo, proiettandole sugli altri, delle cose che ci disturbano dentro di noi. Rendersi conto di questo vuol dire allora viaggiare sulla strada della comprensione delle nostre interazioni con gli altri e dei nostri comportamenti.


Sei molto profonda, penso che sia vero.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> Astro, io credo di aver capito tantissimo -fra le righe..
> per l'affetto che riservo al pince ti dico solo che sei una donna molto forte . non crucciarti più del dovuto se tanti vedono solo il dito e non la luna..
> un bacio.


Ciao, si.
Ci capiamo.
Posso dirti una cosa?
Mio marito ha molta considerazione di te, e dice sempre....quella là, Anna, sa della vita, ha consapevolezza, ha un gran cuore, e ride tanto con la storia di, ma che t'inventi Johnny?

Per il resto è là con il broncio come un bambino a cui si è rotto il nintendo, o che ha ricevuto un castigo. 

Anna, "devo" essere forte. Bisogna.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Io ho aperto questo 3d, solo per capire chi accusa mio marito di stalking e perchè.


 
Ciao Astro, scusa ma non potete chiedere a quelli dello staff che cosa intendono per stalking? che vuol dire? dovranno pur dare una spiegazione

A me tuo marito piace tanto, e non solo perché prende spesso le mie difese, non capisco proprio perché lo abbiano bannato

Vedi ad esempio io non ho neppure segnalato quel Lele che ha chiesto il mio telefono così pubblicamente, tanto per darmi della troia davanti a tutti. Che me ne frega? Sono adulta e vaccinata, non sono certo le insinuazioni di uno sconosciuto che possono sconvolgere la mia esistenza. Non riesco a capire chi possa avere accusato il Conte di stalking, e perché


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire chi possa avere accusato il Conte di stalking, e perché


Quoto. Sul resto non ho parole, prendila come una battuta di cattivo gusto, spero proprio sia stata solo una battuta.


----------



## cuorespezzato (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ciao, si.
> Ci capiamo.
> Posso dirti una cosa?
> Mio marito ha molta considerazione di te, e dice sempre....quella là, Anna, sa della vita, ha consapevolezza, ha un gran cuore, e ride tanto con la storia di, ma che t'inventi Johnny?
> ...


 
Una cosa di te " moglie del conte" non capisco.
Tu , vedo, parli con tuo marito del forum. Ci dici che leggi il forum. Avrai Letto dunque delle sue scorribande nella vita reale, del suo essere traditore seriale, lui stesso più volte ha affermato che ... se lo sapesse mia moglie di quel che scrivo qui......

Io penso che tu non sei la moglie del conte.
Altrimenti ti preoccuperesti non tanto del tempo perso qui nel forum ma di come spende il suo tempo fuori di qui a discapito della omogeneità della tua teca cranica.


----------



## giobbe (10 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quoto. Sul resto non ho parole, prendila come una battuta di cattivo gusto, spero proprio sia stata solo una battuta.



	 	 Mi pare che lo Staff o Fedifrago abbiano già spiegato cosa si intende per stalking forumisticamente parlando: rompimento di coglioni sistematico e gratuito nei confronti di uno o più utenti specifici.
 Queste cose fanno degenerare il clima di un forum e provocano scontri inutili.
 Non so se qualcuno abbia segnalato il conte oppure no, e non so neppure quali siano i post incriminati, ma a mio parere il thread “In libreria” in “Forum libero” è un bel esempio di rompimento di balle gratuito.


----------



## giobbe (10 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ciao Astro, scusa ma non potete chiedere a quelli dello staff che cosa intendono per stalking? che vuol dire? dovranno pur dare una spiegazione
> 
> A me tuo marito piace tanto, e non solo perché prende spesso le mie difese, non capisco proprio perché lo abbiano bannato
> 
> Vedi ad esempio io non ho neppure segnalato quel Lele che ha chiesto il mio telefono così pubblicamente, tanto per darmi della troia davanti a tutti. Che me ne frega? Sono adulta e vaccinata, non sono certo le insinuazioni di uno sconosciuto che possono sconvolgere la mia esistenza. Non riesco a capire chi possa avere accusato il Conte di stalking, e perché


Lele è una bellissima persona, lo leggiamo da anni, non ha mai offeso nessuno. Adesso frequenta poco il forum, forse per questo ha fatto una battuta fuori luogo senza prima cercare di conoscerti bene.


----------



## minnie (10 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Buongiorno astro,
> siccome non mi piace lasciare i discorsi a metà stamattina ho deciso di risponedere a questo tuo intervento.
> 
> Di Anna ti ho già detto che non mi appare dura, è stata semplicemente ed immotivatamente ostile nei miei confronti, almeno io l'ho trovata tale, perchè in un paio di circostanze ha replicato a miei post non diretti a lei con fare sarcastico ed ironico ma poi ci siamo chiariti. Non andremo d'amore e d'accordo ma una forma di dialogo è possibile trovarla.
> ...


 

Più leggo quello che scrivi, soprattutto in questo 3d, più ti stimo. Concordo pienamente in quello che dici e che ho grassettato. Le persone della mia vita "reale" che sanno quello che sto passando (non so se ricordi il mio tradita con un bimbo piccolissimo) continuano a dirmi "ma come fai ad amare ancora uno che ti fa questo, che ti tratta così? Devi odiarlo!" ...già basta girare l'interruttore da on a off, da ti amo a ti odio... e quelli che mi dicono "hai un buon lavoro, un ottimo stipendio, la salute e un bel bambino, cosa ti frega di lui?" già... come se si facesse la partita doppia: di qua le cose che ho, di là le cose che vorrei... 

Leggere quello che scrivi, anche se non a me, mi aiuta a pensare che non sono la sola che pensa che la vita che vivi sia sempre molto più difficile di quella che gli altri vedono...


----------



## cuorespezzato (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dato che vi leggo sempre e vedo tutto quello che lui scrive su tradimento, mi pare giusto dirvi che il contepinceton è stato bannato fino al 14 marzo per stalking; mi auguro che durante il ban, abbia più tempo e voglia di dedicarsi alla sua famiglia reale che non perdere una montagna di tempo in cazzate e forum.
> 
> PS: io non scrivo, ho altri grilli per la testa, e non sono tanto brava in lettere. Almeno finchè è sui forum non mi rompe le scatole con le sue assurde questioni.
> 
> ...


 

Il tuo esordio è questo, non mi sembra tu chieda il come mai conte è stato bannato.
Il tuo modo di scrivere equivale a quello del conte.
Il conte aveva detto che la moglie aveva una attività lavorativa che non è compatibile con il fatto che tu ORA sei qui a scrivere al pc sul forum.


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> ma a mio parere il thread “In libreria” in “Forum libero” è un bel esempio di rompimento di balle gratuito.


 Mi sono riletta la discussione per sicurezza, ma non riesco a capire dove sia il rompimento di cui parli.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi pare che lo Staff o Fedifrago abbiano già spiegato cosa si intende per stalking forumisticamente parlando: rompimento di coglioni sistematico e gratuito nei confronti di uno o più utenti specifici.
> Queste cose fanno degenerare il clima di un forum e provocano scontri inutili.
> Non so se qualcuno abbia segnalato il conte oppure no, e non so neppure quali siano i post incriminati, ma a mio parere il thread “In libreria” in “Forum libero” è un bel esempio di rompimento di balle gratuito.


 come mai ti sei involgarito così ultimamente?


----------



## astonished (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Io ho aperto questo 3d, solo per capire chi accusa mio marito di stalking e perchè.



Te l'ho detto: senza rancore.

Mi son sentito in dovere di risponderti perchè tu hai esordito nei miei confronti dicendomi che sono un "viscido" ed accostandomi ad un utente,che nemmeno conosco bene, il quale "avrebbe" chiesto il numero di telefono a Quintina per non so cosa farne......e nemmeno mi interessa saperlo e questo solo perchè mi son permesso di burlare il Conte, cosa che lui ha sempre fatto con tutti qui. 

Riconosco a tuo marito una grande capacità dialettica, mi è poco simpatico quando esagera in leggerezza e con grandi balle a cui forse nemmeno lui crede.

Il vedere però che tu sei scesa in campo per difenderlo mi ha fatto piacere perchè anche questo è un segno di unione e complicità tra marito e moglie: come sai a me manca questo aspetto ora ma non per questo non provo piacere nel notarlo in altre coppie.

Buon proseguimento e spero che con questo sia risolto "l'incidente diplomatico" tra noi.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi pare che lo Staff o Fedifrago abbiano già spiegato cosa si intende per stalking forumisticamente parlando: rompimento di coglioni sistematico e gratuito nei confronti di uno o più utenti specifici.
> Queste cose fanno degenerare il clima di un forum e provocano scontri inutili.
> Non so se qualcuno abbia segnalato il conte oppure no, e non so neppure quali siano i post incriminati, ma a mio parere il thread “In libreria” in “Forum libero” è un bel esempio di rompimento di balle gratuito.


Lo *stalking*, definito anche “_sindrome del molestatore  assillante_”, consiste in un _insieme di comportamenti anomali e  fastidiosi verso una persona, costituiti o da comunicazioni intrusive_  (quali per esempio: telefonate e lettere anonime,  sms ed e-mail, invio  di fiori) _oppure da comportamenti volti a controllare la propria  vittima_ (per esempio: pedinamenti, appostamenti, sorveglianza sotto  casa, violazione di domicilio, minacce di violenza, aggressioni,  omicidio o tentato omicidio).  

In altre parole, come affermato da Massimo Lattanzi e Gaia Oddi, lo  stalking: “identifica una sistematica violazione della libertà  personale”.  

Il termine stalking deriva dall’inglese “_to stalk_”, ed  etimologicamente è un termine proprio della caccia, in quanto significa  “appostarsi”, “avvicinarsi alla preda di nascosto”. Il comportamento  tipico del molestatore assillante o *stalker*, è, infatti, quello  di seguire la propria vittima durante tutti i suoi movimenti.  
Quest’ultima, a causa della sistematicità di tali azioni,  deliberatamente volte ad avvicinarla o a convincerla intorno a qualcosa,  oppure, nei casi peggiori, a spaventarla e punirla, percepirà tali atti  con fastidio e paura, risultando da essi profondamente turbata sia a  livello psicologico che nel modo di rapportarsi con il mondo esterno.  Questo accade perché, la persistenza e la frequenza delle azioni  persecutorie, generano, in chi le subisce, insicurezza. 

Forumisticamente parlando, sei un baciapile, forumisticamente parlando Fedi è un uomo non libero, ma sulle spine...
Forumisticamente parlando questo è un posto dove viene costantemente vilipesa la dignità del coniuge ignaro.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Una cosa di te " moglie del conte" non capisco.
> Tu , vedo, parli con tuo marito del forum. Ci dici che leggi il forum. Avrai Letto dunque delle sue scorribande nella vita reale, del suo essere traditore seriale, lui stesso più volte ha affermato che ... se lo sapesse mia moglie di quel che scrivo qui......
> 
> Io penso che tu non sei la moglie del conte.
> Altrimenti ti preoccuperesti non tanto del tempo perso qui nel forum ma di come spende il suo tempo fuori di qui a discapito della omogeneità della tua teca cranica.


Sbagliato. Lui mi fa leggere e discute con me del forum. Mi sono iscritta pur che la piantasse di assillarmi. Che tu non hai dato il contentin a tuo marito?
Poi scusa che ti frega a te di quello che fa mio marito? é il tuo? Se a me andasse bene così a te che ti frega?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lele è una bellissima persona, lo leggiamo da anni, non ha mai offeso nessuno. Adesso frequenta poco il forum, forse per questo ha fatto una battuta fuori luogo senza prima cercare di conoscerti bene.


 
Giobbe quella era una battuta? che battuta era? me la puoi spiegare per favore? io proprio non l'ho capita... una battuta si fa per far ridere... a qualcuno di voi ha fatto ridere? dimmelo sinceramente. Secondo me non era una battuta. Secondo me voleva dire: "sei una troia" senza correre il rischio di essere bannato. Anzi, sarà anche una bravissima persona, come dici tu (secondo me le bravissime persone non sono così subdole, comunque...), ma non ha neanche le palle di dire quello che pensa chiaro e tondo. Gli ho pure scritto in privato chiedendogli con tutta la cortesia ed educazione del mondo di spiegarmi il motivo della sua uscita, ma non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta. 

Ma tant'e... il Conte è stato bannato per stalking de che? Hanno detto di leggere i vari post, io ne ho letti parecchi e non ho trovato nessun atteggiamento che possa essere riconosciuto come stalking o definibile come tale


----------



## Anna A (10 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai ti sei involgarito così ultimamente?


colpa del culo della koll e di tinto brass...


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> colpa del culo della koll e di tinto brass...


:rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (10 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Giobbe quella era una battuta? che battuta era? me la puoi spiegare per favore? io proprio non l'ho capita... una battuta si fa per far ridere... a qualcuno di voi ha fatto ridere? dimmelo sinceramente. Secondo me non era una battuta. Secondo me voleva dire: "sei una troia" senza correre il rischio di essere bannato. Anzi, sarà anche una bravissima persona, come dici tu (secondo me le bravissime persone non sono così subdole, comunque...), ma non ha neanche le palle di dire quello che pensa chiaro e tondo. Gli ho pure scritto in privato chiedendogli con tutta la cortesia ed educazione del mondo di spiegarmi il motivo della sua uscita, ma non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta.
> 
> Ma tant'e... il Conte è stato bannato per stalking de che? Hanno detto di leggere i vari post, io ne ho letti parecchi e non ho trovato nessun atteggiamento che possa essere riconosciuto come stalking o definibile come tale


la penso proprio come te..
ma sai.. se di mezzo c'è fedifrago dobbiamo anche tenere presente che lui certi termini mica li capisce...:rotfl:


----------



## cuorespezzato (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Sbagliato. Lui mi fa leggere e discute con me del forum. Mi sono iscritta pur che la piantasse di assillarmi. Che tu non hai dato il contentin a tuo marito?
> Poi scusa che ti frega a te di quello che fa mio marito? é il tuo? Se a me andasse bene così a te che ti frega?


Sto notando che tu da subito diventi sgarbata (O) e maleducata (O) nelle risposte.
Non comprendo la tua irrascibilità istantanea


----------



## cuorespezzato (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Sbagliato. Lui mi fa leggere e discute con me del forum. Mi sono iscritta pur che la piantasse di assillarmi. Che tu non hai dato il contentin a tuo marito?
> Poi scusa che ti frega a te di quello che fa mio marito? é il tuo? Se a me andasse bene così a te che ti frega?


 
Mamma mia che uso della grammatica:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (10 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Sto notando che tu da subito diventi sgarbata (O) e maleducata (O) nelle risposte.
> Non comprendo la tua irrascibilità istantanea


e tu da che cilindro salti fuori?
boh.. ci hai tutto sto bisogno di puntualizzare..


----------



## Anna A (10 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Mamma mia che uso della grammatica:carneval:


sei parente di chen?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Lo *stalking*, definito anche “_sindrome del *molestatore assillante*_”, consiste in un _*insieme di comportamenti anomali e fastidiosi* verso una persona, ......_


*basterebbe già questo per definirlo stalker...ma andiamo avanti...*




astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Il comportamento tipico del molestatore assillante o *stalker*, è, infatti, quello di *seguire la propria vittima durante tutti i suoi movimenti.*


*Tradotto: in un forum significa intervenire in continuazione su quanto postato da altro utente, pur se non chiamato in causa, con apprezzamenti su comportamenti dell'utente stesso/a riferiti alla vita privata di codesto/a con fine denigratorio e/o di sfottimento....* ma proseguiamo pure...


astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quest’ultima, a causa della sistematicità di tali azioni, deliberatamente volte ad avvicinarla o a convincerla intorno a qualcosa, oppure, nei casi peggiori, a spaventarla e punirla, percepirà tali atti con fastidio e paura,....


*Tradotto: in questo forum, non sentirsi liberi di esprimere una qualsiasi opinione per "paura" di dover a ruota doversi leggere/sorbire la battutina idiota /o fuori luogo del conte è assimilabile? Direi proprio di si...*

*Metti pure in conto che al conte queste cose son già state ripetutamente dette...quindi agisce a proprio rischio e pericolo (forumisticamente parlando s'intende) e soprattutto consapevole delle possibili conseguenze*



astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Forumisticamente parlando *Fedi è un uomo non libero, ma sulle spine*...
> .


Su questa posso solo farmi una bella risata e farti i complimenti per una CONCLUSIONE....CHE PIU' SCONCLUSIONATA NON POTEVA ESSERE!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'unica possibile spiegazione (ma con molta molta fantasia eh!:mexican è che tu (&consorte? se no leggendo così poco e intervenendo io così poco proprio non me lo spiego..) mi/ci (non scordar che non solo io vigilo...) veda come attento ad arginare qualsivoglia turbativa nel forum...se così fosse...allora, ok, te lo confermo: rompi i coglioni? Allora sei FUORI!
Già una volta si è andati vicini alla chiusura definitiva di questo bel luogo e non abbiamo alcuna intenzione che possa ripetersi una simile evenienza...
E questo non certo per noi personalmente, ma soprattutto per tutti coloro che qui han trovato conforto e confronto, quindi anche per te e quel rompino del tuo partner...

Suscitiamo antipatia, critiche, scarso apprezzamento e non condivisione delle nostre scelte gestionali?

Pazienza, l'abbiamo messo in conto, sapevamo che non avremmo avuto la nomination per l'oscar della simpatia e della popolarità, ma sinceramente non ce ne facciamo un grande cruccio...:up:


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la penso proprio come te..
> ma sai.. se di mezzo c'è fedifrago dobbiamo anche tenere presente che lui certi termini mica li capisce...:rotfl:


Sempre a cercar di rimestare dove ti trovi meglio? :up:


----------



## Anna A (10 Marzo 2010)

*hi, hi, hi*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sempre a cercar di rimestare dove ti trovi meglio? :up:


ma com'è che non scrivi più in tetesco?:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> colpa del culo della koll e di tinto brass...


 Possibile sia stata colpa del topic che ho apeto??


----------



## Iris (10 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai ti sei involgarito così ultimamente?


Stupisce anche me...prima parlava come un curato di campagna, ora dimostra un lato pecoreccio. Bah...è pur vero che tutti abbiamo le nostre umane contraddizioni.


----------



## Anna A (10 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Possibile sia stata colpa del topic che ho apeto??


no. colpa di pince che ha parlato di quel film in ogni dove.. e ovviamente il "santo" ha noleggiato la vhs per gustarsi il culo della koll  per poi dire che non era niente di che... (ci crediamo tutti..)


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma com'è che non scrivi più in tetesco?:rotfl:


Lo rifarò appena accennerai a uno dei tuoi soliti pistolotti da "sporca e dannata" o alla Duse che ti vengono così beeeene....:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *basterebbe già questo per definirlo stalker...ma andiamo avanti...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, in effetti, il posto mi sembra molto strano e pieno di insidie.
Mi sembra come se tu fossi un po' invidioso di mio marito. Gli ho fatto notare che quando c'è Bruja a lui non succede mai nulla, e anzi, lei lo fa ragionare. Poi quando non c'è lei, ma ci sei tu, succede sempre qualcosa di brutto a lui. Ma non voglio fare illazioni.

Allora stalking è anche questo qui, se leggi bene. Gliel'ho detto di lasciar perdere l'utente Persa, ma conoscendolo, so che quell'utente lì gli ricorda sua madre, e forse per questo fa così. Ma leggi come lui, chiede a lei di lasciarlo in pace. E invece di essere lasciato in pace viene accusato di stalking.

Infine, a me, i film di Tinto piacciono.
Non sono come i porno, per me sono stati speciali, per far capire certe cose a mio marito. Ma voglio sperare che ognuno possa ancora vivere l'intimità di coppia come gli pare e piace. Oramai, tutto è diventato come una colossale sega mentale.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=18648&postcount=5

Poi come a tutte le persone, mio marito ad alcuni piace e ad altri no.
Se non mi piaceva, che me lo sposavo a fare?


----------



## Anna A (10 Marzo 2010)

*wass?*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo rifarò appena accennerai a uno dei tuoi soliti pistolotti da "sporca e dannata" o alla Duse che ti vengono così beeeene....:carneval:


sprechen sie deutsch?:carneval:


----------



## Papero (10 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Mamma mia che uso della grammatica:carneval:


Questo è stalking! :mexican: che senso ha offendere chi scrive peggio di te?!! Non sopporto i professorini che correggono solo per il gusto di prendere per il culo... mah

Suggerisco alla Contessa di scrivere in calce ai propri post _"chiunque trovi errori grammaticali può tenerseli"_ 

:rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sprechen sie deutsch?:carneval:


Was...una sola esse...scrivi come mangi? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Questo è stalking! :mexican: che senso ha offendere chi scrive peggio di te?!! Non sopporto i professorini che correggono solo per il gusto di prendere per il culo... mah
> 
> Suggerisco alla Contessa di scrivere in calce ai propri post _"chiunque trovi errori grammaticali può tenerseli"_
> 
> :rotfl:


Papero, ti devo ringraziare. Lo hai fatto ridere. E quando lui ride, c'è pace in famiglia. Io poi non amo scrivere, non ho una laurea, e se devo dirla tutta, è solo grazie a mio marito che ho potuto studiare e arrivare alla realizzazione professionale. 

Ben Contessa, a me ha riservato un angolino nel suo castello, ok?
Le altre, le tratta da Contesse. Ora si darà alla sua missione: salvare le minchieprive. 

E alla mattina si sveglia e mi dice ridendo: " Buongiorno vecchia minchiapriva!"

Noi mogli, veniamo sempre dopo.
Non sono tanto brava a scrivere. Ma mi piace tanto leggere.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Beh, in effetti, il posto mi sembra molto strano e pieno di insidie.
> *Mi sembra come se tu fossi un po' invidioso di mio marito*. Gli ho fatto notare che quando c'è Bruja a lui non succede mai nulla, e anzi, lei lo fa ragionare. Poi quando non c'è lei, ma ci sei tu, succede sempre qualcosa di brutto a lui. Ma non voglio fare illazioni.
> 
> Allora stalking è anche questo qui, se leggi bene. Gliel'ho detto di lasciar perdere l'utente Persa, ma conoscendolo, so che quell'utente lì gli ricorda sua madre, e forse per questo fa così. Ma leggi come lui, chiede a lei di lasciarlo in pace. E invece di essere lasciato in pace viene accusato di stalking.
> ...


Riguardo al grassettato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vedo che allora non hai faticato molto a ricondurre alla corretta motivazione il provvedimento preso...e riconosci che ...effettivamente...:up:

Quanto a Bruja, ti sfuggono alcuni particolari: primo, lei è attualmente meno presente a livello di interventi pubblici e non segue tutto, secondo chi materialmente prende il provvedimento verso un utente non sempre (o non solo) è chi l'ha deciso...:up:

Quanto a Brass...non capisco cosa c'azzecchi nello specifico, quindi posso solo prender atto dei tuoi gusti! :mexican:


----------



## Anna A (10 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Was...una sola esse...scrivi come mangi? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


già.. peccato che tu scrivi come digerisci..:scoreggia:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Riguardo al grassettato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Vedo che allora non hai faticato molto a ricondurre alla corretta motivazione il provvedimento preso...e riconosci che ...effettivamente...:up:
> 
> ...


Ma allora all'utente persa è concesso tutto perchè è una donna? Io non sono sessista, ma capisci che lui è pur sempre il mio uomo. 
E un marito non si tiene con i ricatti, ma con la gentilezza, la dolcezza e un po' di, no, io non scrivo cose volgari.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> già.. peccato che tu scrivi come digerisci..:scoreggia:


Non ti sforzare....conosciamo già tutti la tua classe!! :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (10 Marzo 2010)

*ha parlato lui, ha parlato..*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ti sforzare....conosciamo già tutti la tua classe!! :carneval:


se non altro io non faccio finta di averne..:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2010)

anna e fedifrago...dal preside:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2010)

Scusate ma oggi e' venerdi'?  :rotfl::rotfl:


Forza forza :up:


----------



## Papero (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Papero, ti devo ringraziare. Lo hai fatto ridere. E quando lui ride, c'è pace in famiglia. Io poi non amo scrivere, non ho una laurea, e se devo dirla tutta, è solo grazie a mio marito che ho potuto studiare e arrivare alla realizzazione professionale.
> 
> Ben Contessa, a me ha riservato un angolino nel suo castello, ok?
> Le altre, le tratta da Contesse. Ora si darà alla sua missione: salvare le minchieprive.
> ...


Secondo me scrivi benissimo e non sei né vecchia e né tantomeno minchiapriva!

:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma allora all'utente *persa* è concesso tutto perchè è una donna? Io non sono sessista, ma capisci che lui è pur sempre il mio uomo.
> E un marito non si tiene con i ricatti, ma con la gentilezza, la dolcezza e un po' di, no, io non scrivo cose volgari.


... e Pinceton?  sono attratti l'uno dall'altro ... per loro e' Impossibile Ignorarsi ... Persa sa come metterlo all'angolo (e' una grande furbacciona ), e lui e' un cretino (ingenuo ) che ci cade "Sempre" ... l'ho pure avvertito una volta, ma lui quando parte, parte da toro inferocito e, si scorna (scusa l'allusione alle corna ma dovevo rendere l'idea  senza alcuna allusione sia chiaro) ... morale della favola: Persa ne esce da "santa" come al solito (ce l'ha anche come firma :rotfl:controlla) e Pinceton in "castigo" :mrgreen: .

Meglio ridere :rotfl::rotfl: corsi e ri-cosi storici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giobbe (10 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai ti sei involgarito così ultimamente?



Hai ragione, dovevo usare le parole "prendere di mira" un utente...
A volte le parole mi escono senza passare prima per il cervello.
D'ora in poi mi controllerò di più.


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2010)

Giobbe, dopo il filmetto noto un tuo passaggio al lato oscuro!!! :carneval:
Comunque nulla batte il film che ci beccammo io e la mia ragazza!!! Scaricammo "giù per il tubo" per vedercelo quella sera stessa, ebbene ci venne giù un altro film e lei disse "più che giù per il tubo è su e giù per il tubo!"  Da ridere come non mai!!!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Marzo 2010)

Giobbe fa fede a un vecchio detto: Bere e bestemmiare come un Templare:carneval:


----------



## giobbe (10 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Giobbe quella era una battuta? che battuta era? me la puoi spiegare per favore? io proprio non l'ho capita... una battuta si fa per far ridere... a qualcuno di voi ha fatto ridere? dimmelo sinceramente. Secondo me non era una battuta. Secondo me voleva dire: "sei una troia" senza correre il rischio di essere bannato. Anzi, sarà anche una bravissima persona, come dici tu (secondo me le bravissime persone non sono così subdole, comunque...), ma non ha neanche le palle di dire quello che pensa chiaro e tondo. Gli ho pure scritto in privato chiedendogli con tutta la cortesia ed educazione del mondo di spiegarmi il motivo della sua uscita, ma non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta.
> 
> Ma tant'e... il Conte è stato bannato per stalking de che? Hanno detto di leggere i vari post, io ne ho letti parecchi e non ho trovato nessun atteggiamento che possa essere riconosciuto come stalking o definibile come tale


Hai assolutamente ragione ad offenderti. In questo periodo Lele51 scrive un post ogni due mesi, non credo che l'abbia scritto subdolamente per non essere bannato.
Credo che con quel post (ingenuamente) volesse far sorridere tutti, anche te.
Lele51 ha sbagliato. Secondo me la prossima volta che si collegherà al forum ti chiederà scusa.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e Pinceton?  sono attratti l'uno dall'altro ... per loro e' Impossibile Ignorarsi ... Persa sa come metterlo all'angolo (e' una grande furbacciona ), e lui e' un cretino (ingenuo ) che ci cade "Sempre" ... l'ho pure avvertito una volta, ma lui quando parte, parte da toro inferocito e, si scorna (scusa l'allusione alle corna ma dovevo rendere l'idea  senza alcuna allusione sia chiaro) ... morale della favola: Persa ne esce da "santa" come al solito (ce l'ha anche come firma :rotfl:controlla) e Pinceton in "castigo" :mrgreen: .
> 
> Meglio ridere :rotfl::rotfl: corsi e ri-cosi storici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Grazie Marì! Mi hai fatto ridere di cuore, si è proprio così, ma lui non capisce sai queste cose? QUello che dicono da noi, la storia di Piero Tocame.
Credi che lui capisca quando una persona lo sta provocando, o coglionando?


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Grazie Marì! Mi hai fatto ridere di cuore, si è proprio così, ma lui non capisce sai queste cose? QUello che dicono da noi, la storia di Piero Tocame.
> *Credi che lui capisca quando una persona lo sta provocando, o coglionando?*


NO. 

Perche' e' un "cazzone" .

Porta pazienza ... a volte gli anni  chissa'?! 

Ciao :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Io ho aperto questo 3d, solo per capire chi accusa mio marito di *stalking *e perchè.


Nel caso specifico oso di esprimere un parere: ha cercato di mettere sempre due punti sulla "i" nei confronti di alcune persone, che alla fine si sono sentiti appesantiti al punto di segnalare il problema.

Non è affatto un bel sentimento sentirsi perseguitato, nel bene o nel male, nella vita reale o virtuale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Was...una sola esse...*scrivi come mangi*? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Du schreibst wie Du frisst? :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> già.. peccato che tu scrivi come digerisci..:scoreggia:


Wer furzt der lebt! :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me scrivi benissimo e* non sei né vecchia e né tantomeno minchiapriva!*
> 
> :rotfl:


Quoto.




Mari' ha detto:


> ... e Pinceton?  sono attratti l'uno dall'altro ... per loro e' Impossibile Ignorarsi ... Persa sa come metterlo all'angolo (e' una grande furbacciona ), e lui e' un cretino (ingenuo ) che ci cade "Sempre" ... l'ho pure avvertito una volta, ma lui quando parte, parte da toro inferocito e, si scorna (scusa l'allusione alle corna ma dovevo rendere l'idea  senza alcuna allusione sia chiaro) ... morale della favola: Persa ne esce da "santa" come al solito (ce l'ha anche come firma :rotfl:controlla) e Pinceton in "castigo" :mrgreen: .
> 
> Meglio ridere :rotfl::rotfl: corsi e ri-cosi storici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono tante cose, ma non furba.
Forse c'è qualcosa in me che provoca chi decide di interpretare personaggi dilaganti.
Non piacevo a Chen e non piaccio a Conte e alla moglie del Conte come non piacevo a chi plaudiva a Chen.
I motivi li sanno loro, li sa lui.
Non si può piacere a tutti... me ne sono fatta una ragione da tempo.
Perché non piaccio a te mi risulta ...oscuro.
Me ne faccio una ragione.
Ma non credo che si possa continuare a rispondermi in modo volgare.
Quando veniva fatto con te non ti piaceva.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> .....
> *Forumisticamente parlando, sei un baciapile, forumisticamente parlando Fedi è un uomo non libero, ma sulle spine...*
> Forumisticamente parlando questo è un posto dove viene costantemente vilipesa la dignità del coniuge ignaro.


trovo il grassetto gratuitamente offensivo

particolarmente la prima parte


sulla parte in rosso, in generale non concordo affatto

capita, ma non sistematicamente
e quando capitano valutazioni pesanti è di solito per bocca dell'altro coniuge che sta vivendo un periodo di confusione (da tradito o da traditore)

ma nel tuo caso sì
a mio parere tu sei stata sistematicamente vilipesa da tuo marito

eppure la cosa non sembra turbarti

sono molto stupita, in verità, che tu eccepisca questo aspetto


----------



## cuorespezzato (10 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> trovo il grassetto gratuitamente offensivo
> 
> particolarmente la prima parte
> 
> ...


Concordo con amoremio.

Non sembra turbar(la).
Del resto esistono i sadici, i masochisti.....
e chi va al paese al mercato al sabato mattina.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico oso di esprimere un parere: ha cercato di mettere sempre due punti sulla "i" nei confronti di alcune persone, che alla fine si sono sentiti appesantiti al punto di segnalare il problema.
> 
> Non è affatto un bel sentimento sentirsi perseguitato, nel bene o nel male, nella vita reale o virtuale.


Va bene, Giovanni, ma almeno rassicurami sul fatto che non abbia perseguitato queste persone in mp, o cose del genere, insomma spero non abbia fatto nulla di grave o lesivo degli altri. Magari queste persone potevano anche degnarsi di dirimere le questioni in privato non trovi?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> Perche' e' un "cazzone" .
> 
> ...


Si è cazzone...e dai per una sera, i piatti sono suoi, e ci gioco io con tradi.
Mi sei simpatica Marì.


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e tuttora non mi va, specialmente quando non me lo merito ... sono sempre gentile con chi e' gentile con me.


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Si è cazzone...e dai per una sera, i piatti sono suoi, e ci gioco io con tradi.
> *Mi sei simpatica Marì.*


Non lo dovevi dire  mo vedi :mrgreen: diventi antipatica a tanta gente qua dentro :rotfl: io ispiro poca simpatia, ma non me ne faccio un problema  me ne infischio :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e tuttora non mi va, specialmente quando non me lo merito ... sono sempre gentile con chi e' gentile con me.


Con il personaggio Chen avevo deciso di non interagire. Le poche volte che ho creduto che si potesse intervenire in un thread in cui cercava di portare il discorso altrove venivo insultata. Ma allora non esisteva moderazione, come ben sai.
Non ho alcuna intenzione di astenermi dall'intervenire quando ne ho voglia, solo perché il personaggio Conte, o Contessa, prende a pretesto miei post per provocare, visto che lo fà anche quando non intevengo. In effetti alla sua dichiarazione di non piacergli ho provato, con l'emoticon più adatta che ho trovato, a rispondere ironicamente. Non è bastato.
Sinceramente potrei rispondere per le rime, ma non amo quel livello di discussione che mi sembra davvero inutile, poco intelligente, immaturo e fastidioso per chi ha altri problemi e dolori e che è già costretto a leggere da mesi le stesse stucchevoli teorie.


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con il personaggio Chen avevo deciso di non interagire. Le poche volte che ho creduto che si potesse intervenire in un thread in cui cercava di portare il discorso altrove venivo insultata. Ma allora non esisteva moderazione, come ben sai.
> *Non ho alcuna intenzione di astenermi dall'intervenire quando ne ho voglia, *solo perché il personaggio Conte, o Contessa, prende a pretesto miei post per provocare, visto che lo fà anche quando non intevengo. In effetti alla sua dichiarazione di non piacergli ho provato, con l'emoticon più adatta che ho trovato, a rispondere ironicamente. Non è bastato.
> Sinceramente potrei rispondere per le rime, ma non amo quel livello di discussione che mi sembra davvero inutile, poco intelligente, immaturo e fastidioso per chi ha altri problemi e dolori e che è già costretto a leggere da mesi le stesse stucchevoli teorie.


Prova che non siamo tutti uguali, fatti alla stessa maniera, grazieadddio! ... ecco perche' dico spesso: Ognuno e' norma di se stesso  ... sai con quante persone ho chiuso o quasi, ogni contatto qua dentro? ... in un primo momento (ricordi) mi feci cancellare .. poi sono rientrata (anche perche' "sembra" che alcune cose sono cambiate, speriamo), ma mi tengo alla larga, diciamo che sto per caxxi miei ... a volte la tentazione di intervenire ce l'ho  e poi mi dico: Ma che te frega Mari' :rotfl::rotfl: e vado "altrove" .

Le teorie "stucchenoli"? ... si possono benissimo ignorare, lascia vivere e vivi.


----------



## Anna A (10 Marzo 2010)

*ma sì ogni tanto è bello vivere..*

e intanto il milan se la sta prendendo in saccoccia...:rotfl:
iu u che godimento estremo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2010)

la mia domanda è questa: come posssono delle donne intelligenti , che nellavita hanno saputo prendere decisioni coraggiose e responsabilià di peso , non riuscire sbrigarsela da sole con un personaggio virtuale al quale posssono rispondere o non rispondere a tono ?


----------



## Anna A (11 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia domanda è questa: come posssono delle donne intelligenti , che nellavita hanno saputo prendere decisioni coraggiose e responsabilià di peso , non riuscire sbrigarsela da sole con un personaggio virtuale al quale posssono rispondere o non rispondere a tono ?


soprattutto per questioni come queste..


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> soprattutto per questioni come queste..


Questa è la questione

http://www.corodelphum.it/bob/cartoon_pt.html


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Questa è la questione
> 
> http://www.corodelphum.it/bob/cartoon_pt.html


E lei che interviene per questioni come queste allora?

Non so se si rende conto di quanto sia ridicola questa messa in scena.

Aggiungo che ognuno ha la sua sensibilita', non sono stata "presa di mira io" quindi taccio, perche' non so come mi sarei sentita. Il Conte per quanto "mattacchione" puo' risultare offensivo e lo e' stato piu' di una volta con piu' di un utente.


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'essere umano è quello che si è evoluto, ha inventato macchine che volano, scoperto gli antibiotici, curato malattie , dipinto quadri fantastici, scritto musiche divine.
> non ne tiriamo in ballo solo la debolezza e la fallibilitàperchè ci fa comodo


 
Hei! Mi vuoi rubare il mestiere?!!!


----------



## Anna A (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E lei che interviene per questioni come queste allora?
> 
> Non so se si rende conto di quanto sia ridicola questa messa in scena.
> 
> Aggiungo che ognuno ha la sua sensibilita', non sono stata "presa di mira io" quindi taccio, perche' non so come mi sarei sentita.* Il Conte per quanto "mattacchione" puo' risultare offensivo e lo e' stato piu' di una volta con piu' di un utente*.


bè però una bella dose di frecciatine se le è prese anche lui, eh.. 
son cose normali nei forum.
potrei al limite capire una segnalione in caso di divulgazione di fatti e dati privati, ma non per dei bisticci di forum.


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

Io mi dico:
ognuno di noi ha messo in questa "piazza" una parte di sè. Lo ha fatto intenzionalmente, perchè non ci sono in giro "reclutatori" che ci ubriacano e ci imbarcano a forza sul primo cargo per le Antille. (.......peccato......)

Siamo protetti, se vogliamo, dall'anonimato, se non vogliamo spendiamo di tasca nostra e di volontà nostra. Siamo totalmente indipendenti, liberi di leggere o meno, di intervenire o meno.
Godiamo di un piacere del tutto gratuito (è un piacere, sennò non saremmo qui).
Allora, per quale motivo non proviamo a goderci quello che c'è di buono e semplicemente ignorare ciò che ci disturba?
A me personalmente la figura di italiano presentata di solito da Christian De Sica da fastidio, mi da pure fastidio lui, ma a molti piace. Ecco: chi apprezza se lo guardi, io declino con un "no, grazie". Tutto finisce lì.
In un discorso si inserisce un Conte, un Marchese o chicchessia, io lo leggo e tento di trarne qualcosa. Personalmente a volte con gli interventi del Conte sono divertito, a volte del tutto indifferente, a volte incuriosito. Non mi metto a giudicarlo, non mi sento giudicato. Non lo tocco, non mi tocca. Punto. Spento il pc, ma anche solo distolto lo sguardo, il contatto tra me ed il resto del forum è interrotto. Mi resta magari qualcosa su cui ragionare, ma sono sempre libero di pensare ad altro.
Piantiamola di offenderci sempre,  di prendercela sempre con tutti. Soprattutto quando i piedi non ce li possono pestare in alcun modo.

In un forum più che in tanti altri ambienti è valido il principio che dice: _"il male che ti viene fatto è quello che tu concedi che ti si faccia"_


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> *bè però una bella dose di frecciatine se le è prese anche lui, eh.. *
> son cose normali nei forum.
> potrei al limite capire una segnalione in caso di divulgazione di fatti e dati privati, ma non per dei bisticci di forum.


Ma certo, credo di averlo scritto qualche post fa... pero' rileggendo credo che il Conte abbia superato il limite (un po' come avvenne per MK) inoltre e' proprio recidivo:rotfl:

Il litigio e' un conto, ma denigrare  un utente di punto in bianco citandolo in un post rivolto a terzi (cosa capitata spesso) e' passare il limite... all'offesa ognuno reagisce come meglio crede.

Questa e' la mia opinione poi come sempre rimango Svizzera


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè però una bella dose di frecciatine se le è prese anche lui, eh..
> son cose normali nei forum.
> potrei al limite capire una segnalione in caso di divulgazione di fatti e dati privati, ma non per dei bisticci di forum.


Per me, dato che scusate, penso di conoscerlo, Marì ha azzeccato: ma lui è piero, persa la ragazza, e lo staff la mamma.

Persa lo ha provocato con : " scarso in letture " 
Allora lui le ha risposto con : " scarsa a sesso "
Lei è andata a piangere dallo Staff: " Conte mi insulta"
Lo staff banna il conte.

Tutto qui. 
Del resto che cosa ne può sapere mio marito delle capacità amatorie dell'utente Persa? Niente. E allora?

Ma ammetto, lui esagera, insomma quando tocca, sa essere come un orso greezly, e ha le sue insicurezze, insomma i suoi punti deboli. E posso dirvi di aver provato sulla mia pelle, cosa capita se lo tocco là.

Ma su una cosa sono sicura, Conte non colpisce mai alle spalle, mai e non teme nessun confronto diretto con le persone, io gli dico: " Lascia perdere, lascia stare, tendi i cassi tuoi. " Macchè...

La mia unica paura nello scrivere qui dentro è che lui riesca a trascinarmi dentro a qualcuno dei suoi casini. Tutto qua.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

Pochi utenti sono stati cosi' abili nel cercare di accaparrare consensi manipolando "gli eventi". Complimenti (non sarcastico)


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma certo, credo di averlo scritto qualche post fa... pero' rileggendo credo che il Conte abbia superato il limite (un po' come avvenne per MK) inoltre e' proprio recidivo:rotfl:
> 
> Il litigio e' un conto, ma denigrare  un utente di punto in bianco citandolo in un post rivolto a terzi (cosa capitata spesso) e' passare il limite... all'offesa ognuno reagisce come meglio crede.
> 
> Questa e' la mia opinione poi come sempre rimango Svizzera


Ti spieghi meglio? Per favore? 
Senti mio marito ha un amore colossale per Balzac, ok? Così lui nella sua testa, ogni utente di tradi, diventa figura di qualcosa. Per cui l'utente A è la madre che non ha mai avuto, la B l'amico ideale da osteria ecc...ecc..., lui si immagina sempre di essere un puparo e di fare tutti i suoi teatrini.

Poi ti dice, e s'incazza pure: " Come mai tu non sei come io ho deciso che dovresti essere?".


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pochi utenti sono stati cosi' abili nel cercare di accaparrare consensi manipolando "gli eventi". Complimenti (non sarcastico)


Ma tu conosci per caso, il colossale bisogno di conferme del Conte?
Lui un giorno non si è sentito amato da me, e subito ha tirato fuori l'alternativa. Tu non mi ami? Guarda qua, x, y, e z, invece si. 
Se io non trovo in lui, certe cose che trovano altre donne, che cosa ci posso fare? Ho provato a starci dietro, poi mi sono arresa, perchè se lui ti trascina a forza sul Monte Bianco, poi ti dice, " Animo ragazza, ora andiamo sull'Himalaya!" e se vai con lui sull'Everest, ti dice..." Forza ora andiamo sulla luna". Non si ferma mai.


----------



## Anna A (11 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma tu conosci per caso, il colossale bisogno di conferme del Conte?
> Lui un giorno non si è sentito amato da me, e subito ha tirato fuori l'alternativa. Tu non mi ami? Guarda qua, x, y, e z, invece si.
> Se io non trovo in lui, certe cose che trovano altre donne, che cosa ci posso fare? Ho provato a starci dietro, poi mi sono arresa, *perchè se lui ti trascina a forza sul Monte Bianco, poi ti dice, " Animo ragazza, ora andiamo sull'Himalaya!" e se vai con lui sull'Everest, ti dice..." Forza ora andiamo sulla luna". Non si ferma mai*.


è un sognatore. mi piace questa cosa..
forse tu sei più tranquilla e ti accontenti di stare bene con quello che hai.


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma tu conosci per caso, il colossale bisogno di conferme del Conte?
> Lui un giorno non si è sentito amato da me, e subito ha tirato fuori l'alternativa. Tu non mi ami? Guarda qua, x, y, e z, invece si.
> Se io non trovo in lui, certe cose che trovano altre donne, che cosa ci posso fare? Ho provato a starci dietro, poi mi sono arresa, perchè se lui ti trascina a forza sul Monte Bianco, poi ti dice, " Animo ragazza, ora andiamo sull'Himalaya!" e se vai con lui sull'Everest, ti dice..." Forza ora andiamo sulla luna". Non si ferma mai.


 
Ma rimarrai con noi anche dopo il ritorno del Conte?
Mi farebbe piacere che tu rimanessi


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un sognatore. mi piace questa cosa..
> forse tu sei più tranquilla e ti accontenti di stare bene con quello che hai.


Si, tutte le cose che a lui ho chiesto, me le ha date.
Poi leggendo qui, mi sono resa conto di godere di una libertà che per tante è solo un miraggio. Insomma lui è solo egocentrico, gli dai la sua dose di attenzione giornaliera e stai sicura che per il resto della giornata non ti tarma.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma rimarrai con noi anche dopo il ritorno del Conte?
> Mi farebbe piacere che tu rimanessi


Ma io non sono mai andata via.
Ero e sono solo molto impacciata nello scrivere, non so che cosa dire, insomma ho aperto questo 3d, solo per farlo contento, perchè lui ci teneva che si sapesse il motivo del suo ban. Ho provato a dirgli, che forse, agli altri non interessava, ma lui è seriamente convinto di essere l'ombelico di tradi.
Che ci posso fare? Poi io purtroppo conosco la sua ostinazione. Sale sulla macchina schiacciasassi e livella tutto. Però lui riesce dove io non riesco.


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Si, tutte le cose che a lui ho chiesto, me le ha date.
> Poi leggendo qui, mi sono resa conto di godere di una libertà che per tante è solo un miraggio. Insomma lui è solo egocentrico, gli dai la sua dose di attenzione giornaliera e stai sicura che per il resto della giornata non ti tarma.


Minchia!
Ci sono diversi modi per disprezzare qualcuno. Questo fa male anche a me che non c'entro nulla.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Minchia!
> Ci sono diversi modi per disprezzare qualcuno. Questo fa male anche a me che non c'entro nulla.


ti quoto

e mi spiace (non di quotarti)


ma non riesco a credere che si possa pensare in questi termini alla persona che si ha al fianco e che si possa voler continuare così


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

Io rivorrei il Conte.

Irriverente, irrazionale a volte, ripetitivo, sciroccato, sepolcrale, rozzo lavato, raffinato puzzolente, grottesco.......... ma quantomeno con un po' di umanità.
La gentile signora la lascerei a bagno nel suo disprezzo.


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

"Era una mattinata movimentata, quando un anziano gentiluomo di
un'ottantina di anni arrivò per farsi rimuovere dei punti da una
ferita al pollice.

Disse che aveva molta fretta perché aveva un appuntamento alle 9:00.

Rilevai la pressione e lo feci sedere, sapendo che sarebbe passata
oltre un'ora prima che qualcuno potesse vederlo.

Lo vedevo guardare continuamente il suo orologio e decisi, dal momento
che non avevo impegni con altri pazienti, che mi sarei occupato io
della ferita.

Ad un primo esame, la ferita sembrava guarita: andai a prendere gli
strumenti necessari per rimuovere la sutura e rimedicargli la ferita.

Mentre mi prendevo cura di lui, gli chiesi se per caso avesse un altro
appuntamento medico dato che aveva tanta fretta.

L'anziano signore mi rispose che doveva andare alla casa di cura per
far colazione con sua moglie.

Mi informai della sua salute e lui mi raccontò che era affetta da
tempo dall'Alzheimer.

Gli chiesi se per caso la moglie si
preoccupasse nel caso facesse un po' tardi.

Lui mi rispose che lei non lo riconosceva già da 5 anni.

Ne fui sorpreso, e gli chiesi 'e va ancora ogni mattina a trovarla
anche se non sa chi è lei?

L'uomo sorrise e mi battè la mano sulla spalla
dicendo: "Lei non sa chi sono,
ma io so ancora perfettamente chi è lei

Dovetti trattenere le lacrime... Avevo la pelle d'oca e pensai:
'Questo è il genere di amore che voglio nella mia vita.

Il vero amore non è né fisico né romantico. Il vero amore è
l'accettazione di tutto ciò che è, è stato, sarà e non sarà.

Le persone più felici non sono
necessariamente coloro che hanno il meglio di tutto, ma coloro che
traggono il meglio da ciò che hanno.

La vita non è una questione di come sopravvivere alla tempesta, ma di
come danzare nella pioggia.

Sii più gentile del necessario, perché ciascuna delle persone che
incontri sta combattendo qualche sorta di battaglia."


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma io non sono mai andata via.
> Ero e sono solo molto impacciata nello scrivere, non so che cosa dire, insomma ho aperto questo 3d, solo per farlo contento, perchè lui ci teneva che si sapesse il motivo del suo ban. Ho provato a dirgli, che forse, agli altri non interessava, ma lui è seriamente convinto di essere l'ombelico di tradi.
> Che ci posso fare? Poi io purtroppo conosco la sua ostinazione. Sale sulla macchina schiacciasassi e livella tutto. Però lui riesce dove io non riesco.


Capisco.


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2010)

*Ignavius*

tratta da?


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Capisco.


Scusa, Iris, senza polemica, mi spiegheresti cosa hai capito/dedotto?


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> tratta da?


 
Boh.
L'ho appena trovato casualmente su FB, e mi è sembrato indicato.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Io rivorrei il Conte.
> 
> Irriverente, irrazionale a volte, ripetitivo, sciroccato, sepolcrale, rozzo lavato, raffinato puzzolente, grottesco.......... ma quantomeno con un po' di umanità.
> La gentile signora la lascerei a bagno nel suo disprezzo.


 
non vedo perchè ti disturbi il disprezzo di lei e non invece quello, assai più palesato, di lui

la situazione a me appare triste in sè

(per quel che loro ne lasciano percepire)

ma ben più triste sarebbe se, a fronte di ciò che lui dice di lei, manifestando ben più che disprezzo,
lei (sempre se di lei si tratta) rappresentasse sentimenti di tutt'altro tipo


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non vedo perchè ti disturbi il disprezzo di lei e non invece quello, assai più palesato, di lui
> 
> la situazione a me appare triste in sè
> 
> ...


Come dicevo nel mio post, ci sono molti modi di disprezzare.
Più il disprezzo per esprimersi ha bisogno di essere articolato e complesso, più si rivela una forma di difesa, un segno di debolezza. Più è diretto ed essenziale, come quello del post che commentavo, più si mostra profondo, gelido e distaccato. Ferino.


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2010)

*OT*

scusate ma perchè tanto accanirsi nell'entrare nella vita privata degli altri? Se si sta insieme un perchè ci sarà.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

Il non-sense di questo thread fa un baffo al mio Cheshire Cat:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> scusate ma perchè tanto accanirsi nell'entrare nella vita privata degli altri? Se si sta insieme un perchè ci sarà.


 
ma dove l'hai letto l'accanimento?
dove si sfiora la "loro" vita, i miei post sono tutti un "secondome, perme, seèpoiveroche"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia domanda è questa: come posssono delle donne intelligenti , che nellavita hanno saputo prendere decisioni coraggiose e responsabilià di peso , non riuscire sbrigarsela da sole con un personaggio virtuale al quale posssono rispondere o non rispondere a tono ?





Anna A ha detto:


> soprattutto per questioni come queste..





astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Questa è la questione
> 
> http://www.corodelphum.it/bob/cartoon_pt.html





Lettrice ha detto:


> E lei che interviene per questioni come queste allora?
> 
> Non so se si rende conto di quanto sia ridicola questa messa in scena.
> 
> Aggiungo che ognuno ha la sua sensibilita', non sono stata "presa di mira io" quindi taccio, perche' non so come mi sarei sentita. Il Conte per quanto "mattacchione" puo' risultare offensivo e lo e' stato piu' di una volta con piu' di un utente.


 Ringrazio Lettrice della risposta.

Io posso anche mandare il Conte o la Contessa dove si troverebbero bene, ma ritengo giusto seguire le regole del forum.
Le obiezioni rivoltemi sono le stesse che vengono rivolte alle donne che denunciano molestie sessuali a cui viene detto "Ma non siete capaci, come si è sempre fatto, di mettere "a posto" chi si prende confidenza?".
Io non credo più che sia tempo di mettere a posto con la dialettica o con una sberla virtuale, ma che sia più giusto far comprendere (anche a chi non è attaccata personalmente) che certe modalità di relazionarsi non sono consentite.
E questo vale nei confronti di TUTTI.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> scusate ma perchè tanto accanirsi nell'entrare nella vita privata degli altri? Se si sta insieme un perchè ci sarà.


Ma che dici? Ma non vedi che si scrive patate e risponde carote perche' le carote permettono di parlare della sua (inventata?) vita privata col Conte?
Ma chi l'attacca, le farebbe piacere piuttosto


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma dove l'hai letto l'accanimento?
> dove si sfiora la "loro" vita, i miei post sono tutti un "secondome, perme, seèpoiveroche"


Io poi, personalmente, non sto commentando le persone, dato che non le conosco, ma i post che leggo, che potrebbero tranquillamente essere falsi. Disserto sulle mie impressioni, non certo sulla natura di chi non so che volto e che vita abbia.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ringrazio Lettrice della risposta.
> 
> Io posso anche mandare il Conte o la Contessa dove si troverebbero bene, ma ritengo giusto seguire le regole del forum.
> Le obiezioni rivoltemi sono le stesse che vengono rivolte alle donne che denunciano molestie sessuali a cui viene detto "Ma non siete capaci, come si è sempre fatto, di mettere "a posto" chi si prende confidenza?".
> ...


Quoto in pieno Persa.
il Signor Conte ha avuto il coraggio nei miei confronti di dire di tutto e di piu'.
Il meno che posso fare è dare della Principessa alla (presunta) contessa!


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ringrazio Lettrice della risposta.
> 
> Io posso anche mandare il Conte o la Contessa dove si troverebbero bene, ma ritengo giusto seguire le regole del forum.
> Le obiezioni rivoltemi sono le stesse che vengono rivolte alle donne che denunciano molestie sessuali a cui viene detto "Ma non siete capaci, come si è sempre fatto, di mettere "a posto" chi si prende confidenza?".
> ...


ma non fare paragon i assurdi, persa, per favore.
certe modalità di relazionarsi sono anche conseguenza di un meccanismo semplicissimo di botta e risposta evitabile e scontato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Per me, dato che scusate, penso di conoscerlo, Marì ha azzeccato: ma lui è piero, persa la ragazza, e lo staff la mamma.
> 
> Persa lo ha provocato con : " scarso in letture "
> Allora lui le ha risposto con : " scarsa a sesso "
> ...


 Io vorrei sapere chi sei e perché hai tanto tempo da perdere a inventare personaggi diversi che si comportano sempre nello stesso modo e che colpiscono sempre chi ti smaschera.
A me sembra un gioco stucchevole.

Imbarazzante questo personaggio della contessa perfino pià di quelli che ammiravano i sublimi racconti erotici.


----------



## Anna A (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ringrazio Lettrice della risposta.
> 
> Io posso anche mandare il Conte o la Contessa dove si troverebbero bene, ma ritengo giusto seguire le regole del forum.
> *Le obiezioni rivoltemi sono le stesse che vengono rivolte alle donne che denunciano molestie sessuali a cui viene detto "Ma non siete capaci, come si è sempre fatto, di mettere "a posto" chi si prende confidenza?".*
> ...


guarda che stai esagerando..
poi, spiegami come mai, quele di pince le consideri molestie, mentre non hai scritto una parola quando lele ha palesemente offeso quintina.


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che stai esagerando..
> *poi, spiegami come mai, quele di pince le consideri molestie, mentre non hai scritto una parola quando lele ha palesemente offeso quintina.*


Quoto.


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

Un plauso con tutto il sarcasmo disponibile a chi dichiara "i nemici dei miei nemici sono miei amici".

Su questo genere di atteggiamento fazioso, su queste contrapposizioni ed alleanze di comodo è basata la maggior parte delle guerre della Storia.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

Perche' un episodio non fa statistica? Se pesto un piede e l'atro mi pesta a sangue e' legittima difesa?


----------



## ignavius (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' un episodio non fa statistica? Se pesto un piede e l'atro mi pesta a sangue e' legittima difesa?


 
Come ha appena insegnato qualcuno, dipende da che parte stai.....


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2010)

Se stai dalla parte di chi non è stato pestato a sangue si!!! :carneval: Fidati se ti ci trovi farai di tutto per dimostrarlo, anche se oggettivamente non è così!


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' un episodio non fa statistica? Se pesto un piede e l'atro mi pesta a sangue e' legittima difesa?


Se è un certo atteggiamento nei confronti delle donne, di tutte le donne, che mi infastidisce, combatto quel tipo di atteggiamento, da qualsiasi parte arrivi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che stai esagerando..
> poi, spiegami come mai, quele di pince le consideri molestie, mentre non hai scritto una parola quando lele ha palesemente offeso quintina.





MiKa ha detto:


> Quoto.


 Primo chiedi a Quintina.
Secondo, ma sarebbe primo, state entrambe ricadendo nella trappola del solito figuro che utilizza sempre la stessa tattica. 
Fra poco tornerà a farvi complimenti sul vostro didietro e a darvi appuntamenti che ...mancherà.
Non vedete che ha semplicemente sostituito "figadilegno" con "minchiapriva"? Non vedete che vi è dietro la stessa mentalità?
Sono allibita di tale ingenuità.


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Primo chiedi a Quintina.
> Secondo, ma sarebbe primo, state entrambe ricadendo nella trappola del solito figuro che utilizza sempre la stessa tattica.
> *Fra poco tornerà a farvi complimenti sul vostro didietro e a darvi appuntamenti che ...mancherà.*
> Non vedete che ha semplicemente sostituito "figadilegno" con "minchiapriva"? Non vedete che vi è dietro la stessa mentalità?
> Sono allibita di tale ingenuità.


Persa io sono allibita e ti pregherei di non fare allusioni gratuite. Grazie.


----------



## Amarax (11 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tuo marito è più simpatico. Ora capisco perchè cerca consolazione sul web, poverino....


:up:
l'ho pensato anche io: c'è sempre un motivo.
Mi correggo : spesso c'è un motivo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa io sono allibita e ti pregherei di non fare allusioni gratuite. Grazie.


 
Credo, scusa, che tu non abbia capito nulla di quel che ho scritto.
Mi domando perché ti allibisci del mio vivido ricordo, mentre trovavi così intellettualmente stimolante chi te lo diceva e trovi oggi "simpatico"  chi, con altro personaggio, oggi ripropone le stesse cose?


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo, scusa, che tu non abbia capito nulla di quel che ho scritto.
> Mi domando perché ti allibisci del mio vivido ricordo, mentre trovavi così intellettualmente stimolante chi te lo diceva e trovi oggi "simpatico"  chi, con altro personaggio, oggi ripropone le stesse cose?


Parli di Chen?


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Primo chiedi a Quintina.
> Secondo, ma sarebbe primo, state entrambe ricadendo nella trappola del solito figuro che utilizza sempre la stessa tattica.
> Fra poco tornerà a farvi complimenti sul vostro didietro e a *darvi appuntamenti che ...mancherà.*
> Non vedete che ha semplicemente sostituito "figadilegno" con "minchiapriva"? Non vedete che vi è dietro la stessa mentalità?
> Sono allibita di tale ingenuità.


*CHEN?!* 


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Se è un certo atteggiamento nei confronti delle donne, di tutte le donne, che mi infastidisce, combatto quel tipo di atteggiamento, da qualsiasi parte arrivi.


Ma cosa c'entra, ha fatto un commento del menga glielo si dice, fine della questione. E' un episodio, non la regola.
Il Conte ha fatto 150 mila commenti di merda sulle donne e tu stai qui a difenderlo... mah!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Marzo 2010)

scusate ma chi è Chen?


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra, ha fatto un commento del menga glielo si dice, fine della questione. E' un episodio, non la regola.
> Il Conte ha fatto 150 mila commenti di merda sulle donne e *tu stai qui a difenderlo...* mah!


Non è questione di difendere, quando non sono d'accordo lo dico, col Conte e con chiunque altro. Ma sai, pare che sia solo questione di appuntamenti mancati...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Parli di Chen?





Mari' ha detto:


> *CHEN?!*
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


 Per me è la stessa persona che inventa personaggi diversi ...gemelli.
Il conte ci risparmia la descrizione del suo fisico palestrato...


----------



## astonished (11 Marzo 2010)

*Bravo Conte!*

Credo che il Conte si sia divertito abbastanza "coglionando", scusate il francesismo, tutti noi con questa sua doppia identità. Per quanto mi riguarda sono certo che dietro il nick astrofilosoferica ci sia sempre lui e se tutto questo è vero, cioè se è sempre lui, mi vien da pensare un paio di cose: 



nella vita reale non ha granchè di interessante di cui occuparsi
non trova abbastanza considerazione se non quì dentro



Lunga vita al Conte....che si diverte con tutti Noi.

Il tempo dedicato a questo 3d lo sotrraiamo agli altri.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Credo che il Conte si sia divertito abbastanza "coglionando", scusate il francesismo, tutti noi con questa sua doppia identità. Per quanto mi riguarda sono certo che dietro il nick astrofilosoferica ci sia sempre lui e se tutto questo è vero, cioè se è sempre lui, mi vien da pensare un paio di cose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma infatti ; se non ci piace perché tanta importanza?


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il non-sense di questo thread fa un baffo al mio Cheshire Cat:carneval:


Veramente...ci manca solo il Cappellaio Matto: Perchè un corvo assomiglia ad un tavolo?:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> scusate ma chi è Chen?


*Chensamurai, se lo conosci lo eviti*



http://www.scrivendo.it/?q=node/2619

:rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente...ci manca solo il Cappellaio Matto: Perchè un corvo assomiglia ad un tavolo?:mexican:


Se sottrai due costole a un cane, cosa rimane?

La pazienza del cane:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Marzo 2010)

Vorrei che sapeste che Persa mi aveva scritto in privato per dirmi che le dispiaceva che Lele51 aveva fatto quel commento. Mi ha detto che era rimasta allibita e che non se lo sarebbe mai aspettata da lui, perché è un vecchio utente che si è sempre comportato in maniera corretta e rispettosa.

Non l'ho scritto subito perché volevo essere sicura che a lei non scocciasse che io dicessi che lei mi aveva scritto.

E comunque vi ringrazio tanto, davvero, sinceramente di cuore, ma sono in grado di difendermi da sola. Ci sono rimasta molto male ma non l'ho nemmeno segnalato perché non mi importa più di quel tanto. In fondo non mi conosce, e io non conosco lui.

Per il resto... io frequento il forum da poco tempo e quindi tanti vostri riferimenti non li capisco proprio (tipo gli appuntamenti mancati)


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ringrazio Lettrice della risposta.
> 
> Io posso anche mandare il Conte o la Contessa dove si troverebbero bene, ma ritengo giusto seguire le regole del forum.
> Le obiezioni rivoltemi sono le stesse che vengono rivolte alle donne che denunciano molestie sessuali a cui viene detto "Ma non siete capaci, come si è sempre fatto, di mettere "a posto" chi si prende confidenza?".
> ...


 
io quoto ed amplio

non ho mai segnalato nessuno, ancora

all'inizio pensavo fosse una cosa da evitare

ma "grazie" al conte ho cambiato idea

dall'apologia di goering a quel che dice delle donne in generale 
passando per tutta una serie di pacchianate stilistiche o contenutistiche
il mio puntatore è attratto dalla segnalazione con una certa regolarità

non c'è bisogno di un'offesa diretta per sentirsi offesi di ciò che digita


----------



## Verena67 (11 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quoto.


 
*S*quoto.
Il commento di merda non ci sta da nessuna parte arrivi.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Credo che il Conte si sia divertito abbastanza "coglionando", scusate il francesismo, tutti noi con questa sua doppia identità. Per quanto mi riguarda sono certo che dietro il nick astrofilosoferica ci sia sempre lui e se tutto questo è vero, cioè se è sempre lui, mi vien da pensare un paio di cose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' un professionista, mica cotiche:carneval:


----------



## cuorespezzato (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Primo chiedi a Quintina.
> Secondo, ma sarebbe primo, state entrambe ricadendo nella trappola del solito figuro che utilizza sempre la stessa tattica.
> Fra poco tornerà a farvi complimenti sul vostro didietro e a darvi appuntamenti che ...mancherà.
> Non vedete che ha semplicemente sostituito "figadilegno" con "minchiapriva"? Non vedete che vi è dietro la stessa mentalità?
> Sono allibita di tale ingenuità.


Sono daccordo con te.
Gli aspetti che citi sono evidenti.
Ma si stratta di ingenuità secondo?


----------



## cuorespezzato (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un professionista, mica cotiche:carneval:


 
E' FANTON.....matico:up:


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2010)

Oddio...qui ognuno dice la sua e va per la tangente..non ci capisco nulla.
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un professionista, mica cotiche:carneval:


In effetti, visto il successo che riscuote, devo rivalutarlo come scrittore.
Ognuno può trovare la sua nicchia di pubblico o anche una vasta platea. Per me i Vanzina morirebbeto di fame.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Sono daccordo con te.
> Gli aspetti che citi sono evidenti.
> Ma si stratta di ingenuità secondo?


Credo davvero.


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In effetti, visto il successo che riscuote, devo rivalutarlo come scrittore.
> Ognuno può trovare la sua nicchia di pubblico o anche una vasta platea. Per me i Vanzina morirebbeto di fame.


 
Sarebbe bello che il conte e la contessa comparissero insieme, non trovate:carneval:?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello che il conte e la contessa comparissero insieme, non trovate:carneval:?


 Fisicamente, però...
Non credo che abbiano difficoltà a ...farsi una domanda a darsi una risposta...


----------



## cuorespezzato (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo davvero.


 
Allora c'è tantissima ingenuità. Peccato.


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

*Comunque ...*

io non credo che sia Chen.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Parli di Chen?


mah!

io non partecipavo quando c'era chensamurai

ma a furia di sentine parlare, qualcosa ne ho letto

stilisticamente conte potrebbe essere chen
solo se quest'ultimo fosse stato colto da alzheimer galoppante

assomiglia ben più a belmanzo
che però era un clone


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2010)

Contessa, cosa è mai la vita?


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> io non credo che sia Chen.


 Neanche io.


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fisicamente, però...
> Non credo che abbiano difficoltà a ...farsi una domanda a darsi una risposta...


Il dramma dell'incomucabilità:carneval:


----------



## cuorespezzato (11 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> io non credo che sia Chen.


Non credo proprio sia il defunto Chen. E questo dal particolare del giorno del mercato del paesino bigotto dove Lord vive e lavora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Non credo proprio sia il defunto Chen. E questo dal particolare del giorno del mercato del paesino bigotto dove Lord vive e lavora.


 :mrgreen: in effetti chen era internazionale e mai avrebbe tessuto le lodi di goering....


Incredibile che qualcuno pensi che quel che diceva chen fosse vero...


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :mrgreen: in effetti chen era internazionale e mai avrebbe tessuto le lodi di goering....
> 
> *
> Incredibile che qualcuno pensi che quel che diceva chen fosse vero...*


Eppure :mrgreen: in tante/i ci son cadute :rotfl: e qualche cuoricino ci ha lasciato le penne


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Non credo proprio sia il defunto Chen. E questo dal particolare del giorno del mercato del paesino bigotto dove Lord vive e lavora.


ma anche tu sei lavata con perlana?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eppure :mrgreen: in tante/i ci son cadute :rotfl: e qualche cuoricino ci ha lasciato le penne


----------



## cuorespezzato (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :mrgreen: in effetti chen era internazionale e mai avrebbe tessuto le lodi di goering....
> 
> 
> Incredibile che qualcuno pensi che quel che diceva chen fosse vero...


Difficile pensarlo, infatti.
Come è difficoltoso lasciare intendere che Astro e Lord siano due persone distinte e siano marito e moglie.Quest'ultimo particolare per giustificare la stessa postazione internet penso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eppure :mrgreen: in tante/i ci son cadute :rotfl: e *qualche cuoricino ci ha lasciato le penne*


Questo non lo credo, davvero.


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma anche tu sei lavata con perlana?


 cosa sospetti?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

Io mi chiedo chi sia Cuorespezzato:rotfl:

Non lo so chi sia chi, faccio pena al Totoclone, non ho mai vinto:rotfl:
Pero' sono due personaggi ben costruiti:up:


----------



## cuorespezzato (11 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma anche tu sei lavata con perlana?


 
E' un detersivo profumato, perchè no.:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Difficile pensarlo, infatti.
> Come è difficoltoso lasciare intendere che Astro e Lord siano due persone distinte e siano marito e moglie.Quest'ultimo particolare per giustificare la stessa postazione internet penso.


 Per la pigrizia di usare un proxi?


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Vorrei che sapeste che Persa mi aveva scritto in privato per dirmi che le dispiaceva che Lele51 aveva fatto quel commento. Mi ha detto che era rimasta allibita e che non se lo sarebbe mai aspettata da lui, perché è un vecchio utente che si è sempre comportato in maniera corretta e rispettosa.
> 
> Non l'ho scritto subito perché volevo essere sicura che a lei non scocciasse che io dicessi che lei mi aveva scritto.
> 
> ...


Grazie Quintina per la precisazione, scusa per i riferimenti, Chen era un vecchio utente sempre al centro di innumerevoli polemiche, un personaggio eccentrico e sopra le righe. Sugli appuntamenti mancati ne so quanto te, probabilmente anche quello era un riferimento a Chen, credo.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> E' un detersivo profumato, perchè no.:singleeye:


E nuova come una 127 di quarta mano?:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## cuorespezzato (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo chi sia Cuorespezzato:rotfl:
> 
> Non lo so chi sia chi, faccio pena al Totoclone, non ho mai vinto:rotfl:
> Pero' sono due personaggi ben costruiti:up:


 
E' da tanto che esistevo, di la nel vecchio forum, con questo nome.


----------



## cuorespezzato (11 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E nuova come una 127 di quarta mano?:carneval::rotfl:


 
no no. non nuova ovvio.


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Sono daccordo con te.
> Gli aspetti che citi sono evidenti.
> Ma si stratta di ingenuità secondo?


Chi si rivede...


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

... e scese Il Silenzio ... aummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :mrgreen::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Io aspetto l'ingresso di un simpatico marinaretto che ne ha una in ogni porto ...mmm poco credibile? Allora un astronauta che ne ha una in ogni pianeta?


----------



## cuorespezzato (11 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e scese Il Silenzio ... aummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :mrgreen::rotfl::carneval:


Vedo il forum come era l'altro, non migliorato. Tanti atteggiamenti acidi verso gli utenti, cloni, un'atmosfera non piacevole.
Buon per voi se credete alla veridicità di certi discussioni come questa aperta da Astro. 
Scende si il silenzio, non vale la pena.


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Vedo il forum come era l'altro, non migliorato. Tanti atteggiamenti acidi verso gli utenti, cloni, un'atmosfera non piacevole.
> Buon per voi se credete alla veridicità di certi discussioni come questa aperta da Astro.
> Scende si il silenzio, non vale la pena.


... e perche' te la prendi con me? ... mica ho messo in dubbio l'autenticita' della moglie di Pinceton: Astro.

Piuttosto Tu chi sei? ... per caso sei Geisha? :idea:


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo non lo credo, davvero.


Persa non mi fare l'ingenua dddai  :carneval:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

Una cosa e' certa ... prima o poi Tutti/e ritornano :mrgreen:



Solo *Uno* ci ha abbandonati del tutto  .


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2010)

cuorespezzato ha detto:


> Vedo il forum come era l'altro, non migliorato. Tanti atteggiamenti acidi verso gli utenti, cloni, un'atmosfera non piacevole.
> Buon per voi se credete alla veridicità di certi discussioni come questa aperta da Astro.
> Scende si il silenzio, non vale la pena.


Verso gli utenti cloni, peut etre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa e' certa ... prima o poi Tutti/e ritornano :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Solo *Uno* ci ha abbandonati del tutto  .


 Ma che ci fà il forum agli utenti...



A me manca tanto anche Ari.


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che ci fà il forum agli utenti... BOH!
> 
> 
> 
> A me manca tanto anche Ari.


*LUI*  e' stato un altro che non si e' dato nel reale  salvo due volte con utenti di DOL, una glielo ha praticamente scippato l'incontro :mrgreen::rotfl: l'altra invece era un incontro innocente, solo per il gusto di conoscersi personalmente, avvenuto ad un congresso in Sfizzera dove c'era una marea di gente  :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2010)

a proposito dell"essere presi di mira":
se io (o altri) avessi fatto caso a varie battute, risposto a provocazioni ( e ci sono state ) del conte (per dirne uno) avrei dato il la ad una serie di scambi di affettuosità reciproche che si sarebbero consolidate nel tempo.
chi evidenzia in genere il personaggio sono coloro che lo denigrano ma allo stesso tempo lo stuzzicano dapprima con battute divertite e ironia compiaciuta fino ad irritarsi se lo stesso risponde , esagera anche nei post dove non lo si vorrebbe.
ai tempi di chen ,se anche ci fosse stata la moderazione ,mi sarei vergognata a chiederne l'appoggio in quanto la marea di insulti che mi arrivava da parte sua e della sua corte era causata dalla mia volontà a confrontarmici (si)


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Si, tutte le cose che a lui ho chiesto, me le ha date.
> Poi leggendo qui, mi sono resa conto di godere di una libertà che per tante è solo un miraggio. Insomma lui è solo egocentrico, gli dai la sua dose di attenzione giornaliera e stai sicura che per il resto della giornata non ti tarma.


...Certo che se fossi il conte, dopo codesta affermazione, ci tornerei col Kaiser a scrivere tra noi... cioè, descritto così mi sembra un ragazzotto impacciato che vive più di storie che mentalmente si costruisce che di realtà e che basta che gli dai il lecca lecca lo tieni buono quella mezz'ora mentre mamma si va a fare la messa in piega...
... Detta così pare che sia tu a portare i pantaloni in casa...
...Detta così pare che sia tu ad avere il carattere dominante in casa...
... Detta così suonano un pò idiozie quelle che qui dentro lui a volte scrive di te...
.... Una sola domanda (mi son letta tutto il 3d ma non ho avuto la risposta sintetica, stringata, assoluta): il fatto che il Conte scriva di storie e storielle che gli servon a distrarsi e a tirar avanti non ti tocca minimamente? Scusa la curiosità ma ammesso che tu non sia lui (come credo...e scusa qui la sincerità), che ci stai a fare con uno che ti cornifica e a cui "gli dai la sua dose di attenzione giornaliera e stai sicura che per il resto della giornata non ti tarma"(cit.)...cioè, non cosa ci stai a fare, come ti può DA DONNA mentalmente e sentimentalmente soddisfare tale situazione?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...Certo che se fossi il conte, dopo codesta affermazione, ci tornerei col Kaiser a scrivere tra noi... cioè, *descritto così mi sembra un ragazzotto impacciato che vive più di storie che mentalmente si costruisce che di realtà e che basta che gli dai il lecca lecca lo tieni buono quella mezz'ora mentre mamma si va a fare la messa in piega...*
> ... Detta così pare che sia tu a portare i pantaloni in casa...
> ...Detta così pare che sia tu ad avere il carattere dominante in casa...
> ... Detta così suonano un pò idiozie quelle che qui dentro lui a volte scrive di te...
> .... Una sola domanda (mi son letta tutto il 3d ma non ho avuto la risposta sintetica, stringata, assoluta): il fatto che il Conte scriva di storie e storielle che gli servon a distrarsi e a tirar avanti non ti tocca minimamente? Scusa la curiosità ma ammesso che tu non sia lui (come credo...e scusa qui la sincerità), che ci stai a fare con uno che ti cornifica e a cui "gli dai la sua dose di attenzione giornaliera e stai sicura che per il resto della giornata non ti tarma"(cit.)...cioè, non cosa ci stai a fare, come ti può DA DONNA mentalmente e sentimentalmente soddisfare tale situazione?


 
scusa tink, ma il grassettato è la stessa identica impressione che si traeva dagli scritti ufficiali del conte

le domande son sacrosante e il sospetto pure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a proposito dell"essere presi di mira":
> se io (o altri) avessi fatto caso a varie battute, risposto a provocazioni ( e ci sono state ) del conte (per dirne uno) avrei dato il la ad una serie di scambi di affettuosità reciproche che si sarebbero consolidate nel tempo.
> chi evidenzia in genere il personaggio sono coloro che lo denigrano ma allo stesso tempo lo stuzzicano dapprima con battute divertite e ironia compiaciuta fino ad irritarsi se lo stesso risponde , esagera anche nei post dove non lo si vorrebbe.
> ai tempi di chen ,se anche ci fosse stata la moderazione ,mi sarei vergognata a chiederne l'appoggio in quanto la marea di insulti che mi arrivava da parte sua e della sua corte era causata dalla mia volontà a confrontarmici (si)


Ognuno si confronta con chi ritiene sia interessante confrontarsi.
Il fatto che io abbia ritenuto di intervenire quando l'ho ritenuto, anche ironicamente, nel tentativo (illusorio) di poter dialogare, non autorizza nessuno a dirmi volgarità e a citarmi in altri post come esempio negativo o per ridicolizzare la mia persona (supponendo o alludendo ad aspetti personali o intimi di cui non sa nulla).
Ognuno si vergogna di ciò di cui ritiene di vergognarsi. Io mi sarei vergognata di pensare valesse la pena di dialogare con un personaggio come chen e di sentirmi lusingata dai suoi complimenti sia sulla mia intelligenza sia sul mio corpo.
Aggiungo che io sono, come noto, favorevole alla moderazione, ma non credo che abbia alcuna importanza l'opinione mia o di chiunque altro, ma solo il regolamento del forum.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno si confronta con chi ritiene sia interessante confrontarsi.
> Il fatto che io abbia ritenuto di intervenire quando l'ho ritenuto, anche ironicamente, nel tentativo (illusorio) di poter dialogare, non autorizza nessuno a dirmi volgarità e a citarmi in altri post come esempio negativo o per ridicolizzare la mia persona (supponendo o alludendo ad aspetti personali o intimi di cui non sa nulla).
> Ognuno si vergogna di ciò di cui ritiene di vergognarsi. Io mi sarei vergognata di pensare valesse la pena di dialogare con un personaggio come chen e* di sentirmi lusingata dai suoi complimenti sia sulla mia intelligenza sia sul mio corpo.*
> Aggiungo che io sono, come noto, favorevole alla moderazione, ma non credo che abbia alcuna importanza l'opinione mia o di chiunque altro, ma solo il regolamento del forum.


ovviamente non stai parlando di me n e allora michiedo cosa caspita me lo dica a fare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovviamente non stai parlando di me n e allora michiedo cosa caspita me lo dica a fare


Seguivo talmente quelle interessanti e dotte discussioni che non ricordo se avesse l'usuale atteggiamento anche con te.
So che non lo aveva con me e che mi insultava (dopo che dopo pochi post avevo insinuato che fosse un personaggio).
Ma per me non aveva importanza solo quel che diceva a me, mi sarebbe bastato quel che diceva ad altri e altre; del resto quel che diceva a me era in reazione al fatto che non ne subivo il "fascino".


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Seguivo talmente quelle interessanti e dotte discussioni che non ricordo se avesse l'usuale atteggiamento anche con te.
> So che non lo aveva con me e che mi insultava (dopo che dopo pochi post avevo insinuato che fosse un personaggio).
> Ma per me non aveva importanza solo quel che diceva a me, mi sarebbe bastato quel che diceva ad altri e altre; del resto quel che diceva a me era in reazione al fatto che non ne subivo il "fascino".


vabbè,
se non sai le cose taci .
si è fatta una certa ora :sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbè,
> *se non sai le cose taci .*
> si è fatta una certa ora :sonar:


* A chi taci??!!!*
Come erano andate le cose lo ricordano tutti coloro c'erano e se qualcuno non ricorda può andare a rileggersele. Il modo di "dialogare" era quello e se si rivolgesse il quel modo personalmente a te o no non cambia di una virgola la volgarità e l'aggressività del personaggio. Nonostante tuttociò gli si dato l'appoggio sostenendolo. Appoggio e solidarietà che vengono ora dati a un personaggio "nuovo" che si pone con simile volgarità e con lo stesso scopo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Va bene, Giovanni, ma almeno rassicurami sul fatto che non abbia perseguitato queste persone in mp, o cose del genere, insomma spero non abbia fatto nulla di grave o lesivo degli altri. Magari queste persone potevano anche degnarsi di dirimere le questioni in privato non trovi?


Non posso (e non voglio) sapere cosa fanno gli utenti in privato, tranne per le segnalazioni di PM, che credo non siano mai avvenuti.

Se un utente segnala un accanimento nei suoi confronti, lo prendo in carico, ma nella media non faccio nulla, se non prendere nota, e all'accumularsi di simili segnalazioni eventualmente scatta un'ammonizione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Io mi dico:
> ognuno di noi ha messo in questa "piazza" una parte di sè. Lo ha fatto intenzionalmente, perchè non ci sono in giro "reclutatori" che ci ubriacano e ci imbarcano a forza sul primo cargo per le Antille. (.......peccato......)
> 
> Siamo protetti, se vogliamo, dall'anonimato, se non vogliamo spendiamo di tasca nostra e di volontà nostra. Siamo totalmente indipendenti, liberi di leggere o meno, di intervenire o meno.
> ...


Il motivo principale, per cui le liti sui forum sono spesso fuochi vampanti, è il fatto che non si vede l'altro e che si abbia tutto il tempo di formulare una frase profondamente offensiva, senza che l'altro possa intervenire né spiegare le sue ragioni.

Questo fuoco offensivo è spesso nutrito da alcuni utenti che per ignoranza o per entusiasmo aggiungono fattori che fanno esplodere anche il più pacifico lettore.

Ed ecco spiegato, perché la totale assenza di moderatori nel forum non è produttivo, tranne ovviamente per creare un clima aggressivo senza fine. L'abbiamo visto nel passato, e le centinaia di pagine di rabbia incandescente ci sono testimone.


----------



## Anna A (11 Marzo 2010)

ce balis.. ancora con la solfa su chen e adesso sul conte?
la cosa più saggia che mi viene in mente di fare è non dire più niente.. tanto ormai il messaggio che si vuol far passare come leitmotiv di questo forum è: chi non è con me è contro di me.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> scusate ma chi è Chen?


Chensamurai è un personaggio studiato a tavolino e realizzato soprattutto sul forum tradimento.net, dove ha trovato il pubblico che lo merita.

La persona dietro le quinte ha sempre cercato di rimanere anonimo ed è anche riuscito, salvo per alcune eccezioni. Alla fine della sua carriera, la quasi totalità del forum ha cercato di scoprire la sua reale natura, e qualcuno ci è riuscito, altrimenti non si spiega molto bene la sua improvisa "scomparsa".

Tuttavia, il motore di questo personaggio è ancora molto attivo, e si nasconde dietro altri personaggi meno impegnativi, che ha creato in parallelo e mantenuto fino ad oggi.

Grazie alla sua fama, ha trovato anche diversi imitatori, che Chensamurai ha utilizzato abilmente per confondere le ricerche sulla sua identità. Ma c'è di più. Il personaggio Chensamurai corrisponde molto alla persona reale, salvo per alcune caratteristiche puramente inventate.

Su altri forum il personaggio ha avuto effetti più o meno devastanti, ed è stato "eliminato" a forza di ban.

Ecco un tratto che spiega molto bene chi cercava di impersonare:

Sorgente: http://www.scrivendo.it/?q=node/2619



> *Chensamurai, se lo conosci lo eviti*
> 
> Esiste un  autentico teppista in questo sito, il suo nome è Chensamurai. Non  intendo qui discutere con lui delle fesserie che scrive. Mi interessa  solo sottolineare qual’è il suo modo di rapportarsi agli altri, la sua  maniera di discutere. Mi interessa mettere a nudo i trucchi dialettici  di cui si serve per cercare di apparire ciò che non è: una persona con  cui valga la pena di scambiare delle idee. Lo confesso, mi sono deciso a  fare questo dopo l’intervento arrogante, provocatorio e saccente di  Chen in una civile discussione che stavo sostenendo con Ethasimon sullo  scritto: “Il silenzio di Dio”. Non mi sono accorto subito che  l’intervento era di Chen, non lo avrei letto in questo caso, pensavo  fosse di Eta. Quando, dopo poche parole ho capito di chi si trattava era  troppo tardi: la curiosità mi ha spinto a bere fino in fondo l’amaro  calice.
> 1) Chen non discute, non parla. Insulta, provoca, cerca di  innervosire l’interlocutore. Perché lo fa? Non lo so. Per lui la  discussione non serve per scambiarsi delle idee. Lui discute al solo  fine di litigare, cerca non di convincere ma di fare a pezzi  l’avversario. Così si rende antipatico ma a lui questo non interessa: se  fa davvero a pezzi l’avversario tutti i lettori dovranno riconoscere  che lui è il più bravo, il più forte, il più colto ecc. ecc. Per lui  questo è il massimo della vita, probabilmente.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2010)

Un racconto scritto da Chen:


*In memoria di Maria*

                                                      Inserito da Chensamurai il 28 Settembre, 2007 - 11:55   Se ne stava lì, in piedi, di fronte a quel vecchio specchio ingiallito dal telaio di legno, crivellato dalle tarme. La stanca luce fioca di una vecchia candela, illuminava la piccola stanza da letto che si trovava sul lato est della grande casa. Sparpagliati sul pavimento, gettati alla rinfusa, c’erano libri di matematica, di geometria, di letteratura inglese, d’arte moderna, di musica barocca e di filosofia. La lettura, era il vero amore di Maria. Maria non poteva, davvero, fare a meno dei suoi libri; li cullava, li accarezzava, li coccolava, li amava e loro, amavano lei, rivelandogli, come per incanto, paesaggi pieni di meraviglia, mondi inattesi e storie avvincenti di eroi e di seducenti eroine. Anche ora, dritta in piedi, nuda, davanti allo specchio, Maria leggeva. Leggeva sé stessa. Soppesava e misurava. Soppesava ogni grammo del suo corpo ridotto ad uno straccio lacerato e misurava ogni centimetro della sua pelle sofferente e biancastra. Da mesi, oramai, non faceva che questo. Non sapeva proprio più che fare. Quella grammatica e quella sintassi della carne, pur ridotta al minimo, non le piacevano. Quel _testo_ fatto di ossa e sangue, le sembrava davvero troppo pesante. Troppo presente. Troppo ingombrante. Bisognava alleggerirlo, consegnarne, almeno una parte, alla non presenza, al _non essere_. Annullarlo. C’era un solo modo per farlo: _digiunare_. La mortificazione della gola, l’avvilimento della fame, era la strada da percorrere e, quando necessario, vomitare, rivoltare lo stomaco, rovesciarlo. Quella che un tempo era una dentatura perfetta, oggi, appariva completamente sgretolata, scavata, logorata. Il sorriso di Maria, era il sorriso di una vecchia strega. Ma che importava? L’importante era correggere quella partitura stonata, quella musica disarmonica, quell’ eccesso di note carnali dissonanti messe nel modo sbagliato, nel punto sbagliato, ad occupare una spazio sbagliato. Ma non c’era niente da fare; quel “_troppo_” non voleva cedere! la battaglia, sembrava persa. La sconfitta si mostrava, lì, in quell’immagine riflessa dal vecchio specchio ingiallito, conficcato in un telaio di legno, diventato pasto per le tarme. Nonostante gli inumani sacrifici di Maria, l’_essere_ non si lasciava domare ed era sempre troppo presente, troppo partecipe, troppo attuale. Quel corpo, nella sua superflua vitalità, si ostinava con la sua presenza, ad ingombrare, irriducibilmente, lo spazio, ad occuparlo, a insudiciarlo, a imbrattarlo. Uno spazio sporco. "_In fin dei conti_", pensava Maria, "_non vorrei altro che essere come quella vecchia candela. Consumarmi, lentamente, ridurmi, diminuirmi, rimpicciolirmi fino al punto da poter librarmi nell’aria, con un soffio di vento. Quella candela, che in cambio, per giunta, prodiga la luce. Trasformare l’essere in un bagliore raggiante, splendido e radioso. La materia, buia ed ingombrante, che si tramuta nella leggerezza di un raggio di luce_". Quest’idea, quest’ossessione, s’impadronì di Maria e la condusse, prendendola per mano, alla completa negazione dell’_essere_. In una tersa serata primaverile, Maria rinnovò il suo corpo in un sacro cero. Scese nel cortile della vecchia casa e si diede fuoco. Bruciò, lentamente, svogliatamente, in silenzio. Tutte quelle parole sgrammaticate, quella incerta sintassi carnale, quelle note d’ossa e sangue in lacerante disaccordo, si fecero luce, sfavillio, lucerna del desiderio di immaterialità. Finalmente, lo spazio era sgombro, netto, svuotato, liberato, ripulito. Finalmente, la buia pesantezza della materia era cessata. Quel foglio di carne si dissolse ingollato dalle fiamme. Ogni centimetro di quel testo denso, dolente, inerte e pesante, venne revocato in fumo. Non rimase, di Maria, che luce in viaggio verso l’infinito, verso chissà quali occhi che, ora, potranno leggere un testo leggero e fugace. Lieve come un raggio di sole nel cielo primaverile. Come voleva Maria.                         


http://www.scrivendo.it/node/2270


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Marzo 2010)

*chensamurai*

Grazie Giovanni

Ti chiedo scusa ma non ce l'ho fatta a leggere proprio tutto fino in fondo. Sono sconvolta. Non sono un'assidua frequentatrice di forum e non pensavo che potessero succedere cose del genere. Soprattutto mi spaventa il fatto che la gente cerchi di scoprire la vera identità di un utente. A che scopo? E davvero pensate che lui e il Conte siano la stessa persona? A me non sembra che l'atteggiamento del Conte possa essere paragonato a quello di questo Chen, perlomeno da quanto ho letto in questi mesi.

Inoltre mi dispiace anche che sia stata attaccata sua moglie e che siano stati dati giudizi sul loro matrimonio. Non credo che sia giusto giudicare il loro rapporto, di cui noi non possiamo sapere più di tanto, ogni matrimonio è un mondo a parte, di cui solo chi ne fa parte può davvero conoscere i meccanismi. Sua moglie ha scritto qui perché voleva essere rassicurata sul fatto che lui non avesse perseguitato altri utenti. Secondo me non è bello dirle cose tipo: "Ma come fai a stare con quello lì che ti tratta così?". Poi questa è la mia opinione


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Grazie Giovanni
> 
> Ti chiedo scusa ma non ce l'ho fatta a leggere proprio tutto fino in fondo. Sono sconvolta. Non sono un'assidua frequentatrice di forum e non pensavo che potessero succedere cose del genere. Soprattutto mi spaventa il fatto che la gente cerchi di scoprire la vera identità di un utente. A che scopo? E davvero pensate che lui e il Conte siano la stessa persona? A me non sembra che l'atteggiamento del Conte possa essere paragonato a quello di questo Chen, perlomeno da quanto ho letto in questi mesi.
> 
> Inoltre mi dispiace anche che sia stata attaccata sua moglie e che siano stati dati giudizi sul loro matrimonio. Non credo che sia giusto giudicare il loro rapporto, di cui noi non possiamo sapere più di tanto, ogni matrimonio è un mondo a parte, di cui solo chi ne fa parte può davvero conoscere i meccanismi. Sua moglie ha scritto qui perché voleva essere rassicurata sul fatto che lui non avesse perseguitato altri utenti. Secondo me non è bello dirle cose tipo: "Ma come fai a stare con quello lì che ti tratta così?". Poi questa è la mia opinione


Io non so chi sia il Conte ma so chi è Chen. Mi sono divertito a seguire le indicazioni dello stesso Chensamurai, che ha giocato nascondiglio e nello stesso tempo ha consentito a trovare la sua identità a chi se lo meritava.

Cioè il suo gioco da nascondiglio era reale, ed era anche interessante, perché si doveva lasciar perdere le convinzioni finora raggiunte e andare parecchio lontano, per avvicinarsi molto.

Alla fine, Chen voleva essere scoperto, ma non voleva essere tradito. E infatti io non l'ho mai tradito e non intendo farlo.

Pe quanto riguarda Conte e Contessa, non ho nessun giudizio. Loro sono utenti del forum e possono impersonare chi vogliono, anche se ho l'impressione che alcuni utenti vorrebbero far apparire Conte = Chen = Contessa. Ma a quale scopo? 

Forse, perché in fondo a tutti piace a trovare un mistero e segreto, e trovare la chiave per scoprirlo. Ma a pochi piace essere la persona ricercata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2010)

*buon compleanno Conte*

Io voglio fare tanti auguri di buon compleanno al Conte


Happy birthday!


----------



## giobbe (12 Marzo 2010)

*AUGURI CONTE!!!*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXmQ4155ymM​


----------



## Verena67 (12 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * A chi taci??!!!*
> Come erano andate le cose lo ricordano tutti coloro c'erano e se qualcuno non ricorda può andare a rileggersele. Il modo di "dialogare" era quello e se si rivolgesse il quel modo personalmente a te o no non cambia di una virgola la volgarità e l'aggressività del personaggio. Nonostante tuttociò gli si dato l'appoggio sostenendolo. *Appoggio e solidarietà che vengono ora dati a un personaggio "nuovo" che si pone con simile volgarità e con lo stesso scopo*.


 
mica da tutti:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2010)

*Non ho letto tutto.*

Perchè ho come un fastidio e sono stanca.
Tinkerbell, temo tu abbia frainteso.
Quintina ha ragione.

Oggi è il suo compleanno, grazie a tutti quelli e quelle che gli fanno gli auguri.

Io sono una donna tranquilla, ho il mio tran tran quotidiano, le mie cosette, il mio lavoro, la mia casetta. Un marito e una figlia. 
Di tutto il resto non capisco niente, mi urta i nervi e mi mette ansia.
Ciao a tutti e a tutte


----------



## Papero (12 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io voglio fare tanti auguri di buon compleanno al Conte
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!


A proposito del compleanno, chiedo ufficialmente la grazia e/o l'indulto per il Conte

:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (12 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> A proposito del compleanno, chiedo ufficialmente la grazia e/o l'indulto per il Conte
> 
> :mrgreen:


o al limite: che patteggi, festa in gloria e pena ridotta di 1/3 :mexican:


----------



## ignavius (12 Marzo 2010)

Sottoscrivo per il ritorno del Conte


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2010)

Sottoscrivo anche io! :up:


----------



## astonished (12 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo per il ritorno del Conte



Sottoscrivo anch'io nonostante le "esagerazioni" a cui è abituato.


----------



## ignavius (12 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo anch'io nonostante le "esagerazioni" a cui è abituato.


Io invece proprio grazie a quelle.
Sono lo specchio di qualcosa d'altro, perchè sono troppo articolate per essere solo grottesche.


----------



## astonished (12 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Io invece proprio grazie a quelle.
> Sono lo specchio di qualcosa d'altro, perchè sono troppo articolate per essere solo grottesche.



Si, certo, dev'essere così.

Non metto in dubbio che ci sia qualcosa d'altro ma questo non toglie che lo si possa anche far trapelare al netto di evidentissime esagerazioni a volte prive di gusto.

IMHO.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> A proposito del compleanno, chiedo ufficialmente la grazia e/o l'indulto per il Conte
> 
> :mrgreen:


 ...e buona pasqua pure a te...


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e buona pasqua pure a te...



... delusa eh?


Persa, e' un classico  "itagliani brava gente" ... tutti a parlare male del "nano" e poi tutti a votarlo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2010)

*........*

Mamma mia cosa mi tocca leggere....ragazzi....chidiamola qui con la chenstoria.....dai guardiam avanti!!:up:


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia cosa mi tocca leggere....ragazzi....chidiamola qui con la chenstoria.....dai guardiam avanti!!:up:


:up:


----------



## Papero (12 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e buona pasqua pure a te...


che tradotto vorrebbe dire?


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> che tradotto vorrebbe dire?


Un vvvafffan? :mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (12 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un vvvafffan? :mrgreen:


Io non ho preso mica la parte del Conte o contro Persa... Io Persa la ringrazierò sempre per avermi saputo consigliare nei momenti cupi della mia storia ma nello stesso tempo mi sembra anche assurdo tenere bannato il Conte per niente ancora due giorni... ho chiesto la sua grazia perchè oggi è il suo compleanno e non vedo perchè debba essere mandato a fare in tasca...


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io non ho preso mica la parte del Conte o contro Persa... Io Persa la ringrazierò sempre per avermi saputo consigliare nei momenti cupi della mia storia ma nello stesso tempo mi sembra anche assurdo tenere bannato il Conte per niente *ancora due giorni*... ho chiesto la sua grazia perchè oggi è il suo compleanno e non vedo perchè debba essere mandato a fare in tasca...


Perche' le regole sono regole  e vanno rispettate (per alcuni) :carneval: porta pazienza ancora 48ore 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io non ho preso mica la parte del Conte o contro Persa... Io Persa la ringrazierò sempre per avermi saputo consigliare nei momenti cupi della mia storia ma nello stesso tempo mi sembra anche assurdo tenere bannato il Conte per niente ancora due giorni... ho chiesto la sua grazia perchè oggi è il suo compleanno e non vedo perchè debba essere mandato a fare in tasca...


 L'interpretazione era errata.
Se si fanno gli auguri per il compleanno a un personaggio si può pure augurare buona pasqua o buon natale...

Forse sono quella che più stima chi scrive (conte e contessa...) da non credere che esista davvero un uomo del genere e un matrimonio come descritto da "entrambi".


----------



## Amarax (12 Marzo 2010)

Il compleanno è un giorno importante...
tanti auguri  conte


 :cincin:


----------



## Brady (13 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Chensamurai è un personaggio studiato a tavolino e realizzato soprattutto sul forum tradimento.net, dove ha trovato il pubblico che lo merita.
> 
> La persona *dietro le quinte* ha sempre cercato di rimanere *anonimo *ed è anche riuscito, salvo per alcune eccezioni. Alla fine della sua carriera, la quasi totalità del forum ha *cercato di scoprire la sua reale natura*, e qualcuno ci è riuscito, altrimenti non si spiega molto bene la sua *improvisa "scomparsa"*.
> 
> ...


ecchiè???!
La primula rossa? Lo zorro della rete:mexican:?! Neo???
ma nenache il grande gobbo ha tessuto trame così intricate....


----------



## Amarax (13 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ecchiè???!
> La primula rossa? Lo zorro della rete:mexican:?! Neo???
> ma nenache il grande gobbo ha tessuto trame così intricate....


Da quando sono qui, per mancanza di tempo, ho sempre vissuto poco il forum e seguo solo qualche 3d .
Ti garantisco che era assolutamente... coinvolgente


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ecchiè???!
> La primula rossa?


 Ahahaha l'ho pensato anche io!!! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'interpretazione era errata.
> Se si fanno gli auguri per il compleanno a un personaggio si può pure augurare buona pasqua o buon natale...
> 
> Forse sono quella che più stima chi scrive (conte e contessa...) da non credere che esista davvero un uomo del genere e un matrimonio come descritto da "entrambi".


Scusami non è che per caso, rimaniamo deluse dal matrimonio perchè sognavamo la luna nel pozzo, o cercavamo di raggiungere un ideale: la coppia, che esiste solo nella carta e nei libri?
Guarda che sfogandomi con le mie amiche, posso dirti che ogni matrimonio è paese, gli uomini son così. Egoisti.
C'è solo da sperare in amanti sagge: quelle che si rendono conto che dietro un uomo sposato c'è pur sempre una moglie che lava e stira.
Visto che ci sono andata vicino, penso che ci si separi perchè la convivenza con l'altro è diventata insostenibile, si va a letto la sera con i nervi e si inizia a litigare alla mattina presto.


----------



## Anna A (13 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Scusami non è che per caso, rimaniamo deluse dal matrimonio perchè sognavamo la luna nel pozzo, o cercavamo di raggiungere un ideale: la coppia, che esiste solo nella carta e nei libri?
> Guarda che sfogandomi con le mie amiche, posso dirti che ogni matrimonio è paese, gli uomini son così. Egoisti.
> C'è solo da sperare in amanti sagge: quelle che si rendono conto che dietro un uomo sposato c'è pur sempre una moglie che lava e stira.
> Visto che ci sono andata vicino, penso che ci si separi perchè la convivenza con l'altro è diventata insostenibile, si va a letto la sera con i nervi e si inizia a litigare alla mattina presto.


mah.. giusto poco fa, pranzando con mio marito, ci siamo detti che la confidenza che abbiamo raggiunto è la cosa che più di altre ci tiene ancora insieme.
sembra niente...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ecchiè???!
> La primula rossa? Lo zorro della rete:mexican:?! Neo???
> ma nenache il grande gobbo ha tessuto trame così intricate....


Era uno studio molto ben fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah.. giusto poco fa, pranzando con mio marito, ci siamo detti che la confidenza che abbiamo raggiunto è la cosa che più di altre ci tiene ancora insieme.
> sembra niente...


La confidenza è tutto.
Ma ammetto che tante volte ho fatto fatica a confidarmi con lui. Un senso come di paura e di perdere me stessa.
Non è troppo pericoloso dare il cuore in mano ad un uomo? A volte non lo calpesta? Come dire il marito non diventa allo stesso tempo il nostro amico o il peggior nemico?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Scusami non è che per caso, rimaniamo deluse dal matrimonio perchè sognavamo la luna nel pozzo, o cercavamo di raggiungere un ideale: la coppia, che esiste solo nella carta e nei libri?
> Guarda che sfogandomi con le mie amiche, posso dirti che ogni matrimonio è paese, gli uomini son così. Egoisti.
> C'è solo da sperare in amanti sagge: quelle che si rendono conto che dietro un uomo sposato c'è pur sempre una moglie che lava e stira.
> Visto che ci sono andata vicino, penso che ci si separi perchè la convivenza con l'altro è diventata insostenibile, si va a letto la sera con i nervi e si inizia a litigare alla mattina presto.


ma scusa,
l'alternativa qual'è?
non sperare per non disperarsi?
non credere per non essere disillusi?
non amare per non sorire il tradimento?
allora suicidiamoci per non dover invecchiare e morire





astrofilososferica ha detto:


> La confidenza è tutto.
> Ma ammetto che tante volte ho fatto fatica a confidarmi con lui. Un senso come di paura e di perdere me stessa.
> *Non è troppo pericoloso dare il cuore in mano ad un uomo? A volte non lo calpesta? Come dire il marito non diventa allo stesso tempo il nostro amico o il peggior nemico?*


ribadisco quanto sopra


----------



## Anna A (13 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> La confidenza è tutto.
> Ma ammetto che tante volte ho fatto fatica a confidarmi con lui. Un senso come di paura e di perdere me stessa.
> Non è troppo pericoloso dare il cuore in mano ad un uomo? A volte non lo calpesta? Come dire il marito non diventa allo stesso tempo il nostro amico o il peggior nemico?


io parlo di confidenza quotidiana.. il sentirsi con l'altro come un pezzo di noi..
si va oltre il cuore.. soprattutto quando la salute di uno dei due vacilla e l'altro è come una parte di te e te ne accorgi proprio in quel momento, anche se ci litighi. e come si litiga con il marito o la moglie con nessuno mai..:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusa,
> l'alternativa qual'è?
> non sperare per non disperarsi?
> non credere per non essere disillusi?
> ...


Quale alternativa?
Quanta gente vive come tu scrivi sopra?
Per me si chiama equilibrio e chiamare le cose per come sono.
Senza tanti grilli per la testa.
Amare, non amare, tradire non tradire, tutte ansie e basta.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io parlo di confidenza quotidiana.. il sentirsi con l'altro come un pezzo di noi..
> si va oltre il cuore.. soprattutto quando la salute di uno dei due vacilla e l'altro è come una parte di te e te ne accorgi proprio in quel momento, anche se ci litighi. e come si litiga con il marito o la moglie con nessuno mai..:carneval:


Si. Quel vissuto che non si può mai spiegare ad altri.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quale alternativa?
> Quanta gente vive come tu scrivi sopra?
> Per me si chiama equilibrio e chiamare le cose per come sono.
> Senza tanti grilli per la testa.
> Amare, non amare, tradire non tradire, tutte ansie e basta.


Personalmente la chiamo tristezza...almeno io così lo vivrei 'sto equilibrio..

Preferisco mille volte squilibrarmi e tornare in equilibrio, incazzarmi e fare pace, ma l'elettroencefalogramma e il cardiofrequenziometro piatti... NO GRAZIE!:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente la chiamo tristezza...almeno io così lo vivrei 'sto equilibrio..
> 
> Preferisco mille volte squilibrarmi e tornare in equilibrio, incazzarmi e fare pace, ma l'elettroencefalogramma e il cardiofrequenziometro piatti... NO GRAZIE!:unhappy:


Dipende da come sei fatto.
Ognuno di noi ha il suo temperamento.
Io sono una timida violeta vicino ad una quercia.
Forse tu sei un uomo molto emotivo, io invece sento tutto, vedo tutto e incamero. Acqua cheta rompe i ponti.
Se mi squilibrio poi i miei nervi ne risentono e non ne vale la pena.
Poi svolgo un'attività in cui mi è richiesta costante forza d'animo e quella corazza tale da non farmi scalfire dalla sofferenza degli altri.
Il conte a fare il mio lavoro durerebbe tre giorni e poi cadrebbe in depressione. Non siamo tutti uguali e non capisco perchè dobbiamo essere tutti in un certo modo per farci accettare dagli altri.
Normale no?


----------



## Anna A (13 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dipende da come sei fatto.
> Ognuno di noi ha il suo temperamento.
> Io sono una timida violeta vicino ad una quercia.
> Forse tu sei un uomo molto emotivo, io invece sento tutto, vedo tutto e incamero. Acqua cheta rompe i ponti.
> ...


normale neanche tanto, anzi sì normale se per te è normale soffocare le tue emozioni se ritieni che vada bene così.
tu e il pince rappresentate uno spaccato di matrimonio molto interessante, devo dire..
io non so se ti fai aiutare da qualcosa per sopportare la sua sincerità riguardo ai suoi tradimenti o se sei così di tuo.. perché non ce la faccio a credere che la sincerità in fatto di corna sia un lasciapassare o una panacea contro i mali, perché non lo è.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> normale neanche tanto, anzi sì normale se per te è normale soffocare le tue emozioni se ritieni che vada bene così.
> tu e il pince rappresentate uno spaccato di matrimonio molto interessante, devo dire..
> io non so se ti fai aiutare da qualcosa per sopportare la sua sincerità riguardo ai suoi tradimenti o se sei così di tuo.. perché non ce la faccio a credere che la sincerità in fatto di corna sia un lasciapassare o una panacea contro i mali, perché non lo è.


Io non ho mai beccato lui.
Lui non ha mai beccato me.
Ho sempre pensato che lui sia can che abbaia non morde.
L'unica volta che ho avuto uno scambio di vedute con una sua amica le dissi: " Ama te, lui le ama tutte, ma ha sposato me." 
A me non ha chiesto solo di trombare, capisci?

Poi dalla sua bocca non è mai uscita una frase del tipo:
" Sono andato a letto con un'altra!"

Conoscendolo so che neanche difronte alla corte marziale farebbe nomi, o cose, che ne so io di cosa fa o non fa?

Ci sono zone della sua vita che sono "Off limits", chi tocca muore.
Anna nessuno è santo.


----------



## Anna A (13 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Io non ho mai beccato lui.
> Lui non ha mai beccato me.
> Ho sempre pensato che lui sia can che abbaia non morde.
> L'unica volta che ho avuto uno scambio di vedute con una sua amica le dissi: " Ama te, lui le ama tutte, ma ha sposato me."
> ...


hai una visione da vera "economista" della tua situazione matrimoniale.. al limite della credibilità, devo dire..:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai una visione da vera "economista" della tua situazione matrimoniale.. al limite della credibilità, devo dire..:unhappy:


é difficile esprimere i propri sentimenti su un forum, dove non sai chi c'è dietro a dei nomi. Come si fa a scrivere in chiaro le cose intime di una coppia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> é difficile esprimere i propri sentimenti su un forum, dove non sai chi c'è dietro a dei nomi. Come si fa a scrivere in chiaro le cose intime di una coppia?


 Mi pare difficile anche parlarsi se uno dei due (a turno... :rotfl sempre qui sta...


----------



## Amarax (13 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io parlo di confidenza quotidiana.. il sentirsi con l'altro come un pezzo di noi..
> si va oltre il cuore.. soprattutto quando la salute di uno dei due vacilla e l'altro è come una parte di te e te ne accorgi proprio in quel momento, anche se ci litighi. e *come si litiga con il marito o la moglie con nessuno mai..*:carneval:


Autentiche perle di saggezza :up:


----------



## Amarax (13 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pare difficile anche parlarsi se uno dei due (a turno... :rotfl sempre qui sta...


ma sei terribile!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (13 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> é difficile esprimere i propri sentimenti su un forum, dove non sai chi c'è dietro a dei nomi. Come si fa a scrivere in chiaro le cose intime di una coppia?


 
Non essere conosciuto personalmente non  facilita la confidenza?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2010)

*sono qui per l'aperitivo*

Cari amici,
Questioni oggettive mi hanno imposto ad essere lontano da voi e mi dispiace tanto per quelle persone a cui sono caro e che fanno sì che io ami frequentare questo salotto buono.

Solo ora ho letto in mp, il motivo del mio ban, da parte dello staff, con il post incriminato che è una degna risposta a chi mi dà dell'analfabeta solo perchè non ho saputo indovinare il titolo di un libro a cui faceva riferimento Eliade.
Ma non sono qui per ulteriorio polemiche.

Prima di tornare ad un argomento che mi preme, e scusami cara Eliade se non ho potuto farlo, sono qui a spiegarvi alcune cose:

Io, Chen, e Oscar ci chiamavano Trinità.
Conobbi Chen al DAMS a Bologna, nel 1989, ad un corso di scrittura tenuto dal compianto professor Piero Camporesi. Lui perse la testa dopo la lettura delle "Relazioni dalla China" di Lorenzo Magalotti.
Mai avrei pensato di sentire ancora parlare di lui.

Oscar l'ho conosciuto su Tradi vecchia versione.
Ci siamo scambiati degli mp, perchè ero curioso di sapere come mai io e lui ci somigliassimo tanto, devo dire, che lui era molto simpatico e umano.
Lo stupido sono stato io! Lo avessi ascoltato! Lui mi mise in guardia da certe cose, e io dissi a lui, ma dai, figurati se la gente è così. Poi ho provato sulla mia pelle, ma rimpiango Oscar, che sarebbe stato un degno compagno di bevute. Non era nè malvagio nè malizioso, nè maligno.

Il Conte non ha nulla da nascondere e nulla da dimostrare.
Posso dirvi che conosco alcune/i utenti di tradi, per me un forum è luogo di socializzazione. E rimango per loro. Spero che ora non parta la caccia alle streghe per sapere con chi ha inciuciato e in che termini il conte.
Mi mancano pure certe utenti che erano del vecchio forum, che se ne sono andate dicendomi: i miei affari lì dentro mai più.

Sul mio profilo ci sta la mia foto, quello sono io, casomai qualcuna ci facesse un pensierino. E se volete nel profilo aggiungo pure qualche foto del santocrescinman che iddio mi diè.

Sono solo uno spirito libero.
E se questo per certe persone è destabilizzante, non so che farci, è un problema loro, non mio: io vivo bene nella mia contea e amo le persone di cui mi circondo.

Non distinguo il mondo tra fedeli e infedeli, tra traditi e traditori.

Buona Giornata.
_Ei fu_, _siccome immobile_, dato il  mortal sospiro


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2010)

... foto troppo piccola, non si vede ben che faccia hai Pinceton :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> é difficile esprimere i propri sentimenti su un forum, dove non sai chi c'è dietro a dei nomi. Come si fa a scrivere in chiaro le cose intime di una coppia?


Perché no? L'anonimità del forum permette di aprirsi completamente senza alcun rischio personale, perché alla fine dei conti, nessuno potrà mai dire con assoluta certezza, chi ha detto cosa ... essendo anonimi poi, ancora di meno. E a parte di tutto, le storie personali possono essere del tutto inventate, ne abbiamo un repertoir ampio da riempire un libro ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Perché no? L'anonimità del forum permette di aprirsi completamente senza alcun rischio personale, perché alla fine dei conti, nessuno potrà mai dire con assoluta certezza, chi ha detto cosa ... essendo anonimi poi, ancora di meno. E a parte di tutto, le storie personali possono essere del tutto inventate, ne abbiamo un repertoir ampio da riempire un libro ...


 Ma cosa avrà voluto dire?!


----------



## ignavius (14 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa avrà voluto dire?!


Ma quanto son bravi questi?! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Perché no? L'anonimità del forum permette di aprirsi completamente senza alcun rischio personale, perché alla fine dei conti, nessuno potrà mai dire con assoluta certezza, chi ha detto cosa ... essendo anonimi poi, ancora di meno. E a parte di tutto, le storie personali possono essere del tutto inventate, ne abbiamo un repertoir ampio da riempire un libro ...


Non concordo.
Io qua dentro e sempre da certi utenti ho notato una pruderie circa l'identità degli utenti incredibile, proprio da comare di provincia. Per di più io qua dentro ho vista sputtanata la vita di persone che conosco. Fai un po' te.
Alla faccia dell'anonimato. Giovanni non siamo in pochi, a notare questo, e non sai quante volte ho dissuaso persone come Quintina, di non mettere qui dentro la sua vita privata. Dai su...
Un conto è disquisire dei problemi di coppia, dei tradimenti ecc..ecc...un conto è sputtanare le persone. E per favore non farmi fare nomi...e situazioni. Più di una persona ha lasciato questo forum per questo motivo.
Come dire, ma sai che il tale è questo, ma si sai, quello che ha avuto rogne con la giustizia, ah ma sai è stato denunciato, oh pensa è stato pure in carcere...ecc..ecc...ecc...

Dai su...che t'inventi Johnny?


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2010)

Ma chi e' stato/a in galera qua dentro  



* PS ieri sera ho visto:*​ 







*Gran bel film e loro due Bravissimi!

:up:
*​


----------



## ignavius (14 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non concordo.
> Io qua dentro e sempre da certi utenti ho notato una pruderie circa l'identità degli utenti incredibile, proprio da comare di provincia. Per di più io qua dentro ho vista sputtanata la vita di persone che conosco. Fai un po' te.
> Alla faccia dell'anonimato. Giovanni non siamo in pochi, a notare questo, e non sai quante volte ho dissuaso persone come Quintina, di non mettere qui dentro la sua vita privata. Dai su...
> Un conto è disquisire dei problemi di coppia, dei tradimenti ecc..ecc...un conto è sputtanare le persone. E per favore non farmi fare nomi...e situazioni. Più di una persona ha lasciato questo forum per questo motivo.
> ...


Quoto.
Fanno molto più danno i "maneggi" nascosti che nascono da certe pruderie dicerti elementi (storici) che delle sane, per quanto pittoresche esternazioni sulle pagine del Forum.
Ma la peggiore ipocrisia si veste sempre delle migliori parole.........


----------



## ignavius (14 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ma chi e' stato/a in galera qua dentro*


Tieni a freno le "pruderie"!


----------



## astonished (14 Marzo 2010)

*Ma...!?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non concordo.
> Io qua dentro e sempre da certi utenti ho notato una pruderie circa l'identità degli utenti incredibile, proprio da comare di provincia. Per di più io qua dentro ho vista sputtanata la vita di persone che conosco. Fai un po' te.
> Alla faccia dell'anonimato. Giovanni non siamo in pochi, a notare questo, e non sai quante volte ho dissuaso persone come Quintina, di non mettere qui dentro la sua vita privata. Dai su...
> Un conto è disquisire dei problemi di coppia, dei tradimenti ecc..ecc...un conto è sputtanare le persone. E per favore non farmi fare nomi...e situazioni. Più di una persona ha lasciato questo forum per questo motivo.
> ...


Scusa Conte noto una contraddizione tra questo tuo post, in cui dici cose sacrosante,  e molti altri in cui dicevi di voler organizzare un raduno di forumisti all'evidente scopo di conoscersi. Me lo ricordo bene e ti eri fatto promotore dell'iniziativa,  ti riposrto di seguito alcuno post in cui lo affermi:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=6143&postcount=66


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=7236&postcount=297


Magari il contesto era diverso, forse potresti spiegare, perchè in fondo in fondo, la curiosità di concoscere i tuoi interlocutori l'avevi e sarebbe anche lecito oltrechè comprensibile: basta solo essere chiari ed univoci.

Ciao.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Fanno molto più danno i "maneggi" nascosti che nascono da certe pruderie dicerti* elementi (storici)* che delle sane, per quanto pittoresche esternazioni sulle pagine del Forum.
> *Ma la peggiore ipocrisia si veste sempre delle migliori parole*.........


1) e' inutile chiedere i nomi/nick, vero? 

2) e menomale che io scrivo ... (na chiavica) :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Tieni a freno le "pruderie"!


... solo a titolo informativo, sapessi quanto me ne frega


----------



## ignavius (14 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) e' inutile chiedere i nomi/nick, vero?
> 
> 2) e menomale che io scrivo ... (na chiavica) :rotfl:


Pagando si può tutto! 
(scherzo)

La tua curiosità (e non solo in questo post) è talmente "sfacciata" che potrebbe tanto escluderti quanto ammetterti di ruolo nella "lista nera" :carneval::carneval:


----------



## ignavius (14 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... solo a titolo informativo, sapessi quanto me ne frega


Già! Insolito che uno si faccia dire le cose per...... saperle! Che eccentrica che sei! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Pagando si può tutto!
> (scherzo)
> 
> La tua curiosità (e non solo in questo post) è talmente "sfacciata" che potrebbe tanto escluderti quanto ammetterti di ruolo nella "lista nera" :carneval::carneval:



... e ti sbagli, non so se hai notato la mia casella PM e' chiusa/bloccata perche' non desidero comunicare in privato ma bensi', solo nel forum in chiaro davanti a tutti/e 




E mo chiedi scusa


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Scusa Conte noto una contraddizione tra questo tuo post, in cui dici cose sacrosante,  e molti altri in cui dicevi di voler organizzare un raduno di forumisti all'evidente scopo di conoscersi. Me lo ricordo bene e ti eri fatto promotore dell'iniziativa,  ti riposrto di seguito alcuno post in cui lo affermi:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=6143&postcount=66
> 
> ...


Mio caro, ma il progetto sta avanzando a gonfie vele, ovvio, nel sottobosco di tradi.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... foto troppo piccola, non si vede ben che faccia hai Pinceton :mrgreen:


Vieni più vicino...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwpwx1S_d8o


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Già! Insolito che uno si faccia dire le cose per...... saperle! Che eccentrica che sei! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



MAH! Credi quel che vuoi


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni più vicino...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwpwx1S_d8o


... si va bene, buonanotte :singleeye:


----------



## ignavius (14 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e ti sbagli, non so se hai notato la mia casella PM e' chiusa/bloccata perche' non desidero comunicare in privato ma bensi', solo nel forum in chiaro davanti a tutti/e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu te le aspetti da me, io me le sarei più che meritate da te qualche tempo fa, quindi consideriamoci alla pari :up:


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Tu te le aspetti da me, io me le sarei più che meritate da te qualche tempo fa, quindi consideriamoci alla pari :up:


 Di cosa parli? Chiariamo.

Io quando sbaglio non ho problema a chiedere scusa ... e tu?


PS vabbuo' Alce ti leggo piu tardi, mi vado a guardare la Sophia nazionale, e' da tanto tempo che non la vedevo ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2010)

COMMENDATORE 
  Don  Giovanni! a cenar teco
 m'invitasti, e son venuto.
   DON GIOVANNI 
  Non  l'avrei giammai creduto,
ma farò quel che potrò.
 (a Leporello)
 Leporello, un'altra cena
 fa' che subito si porti!
   LEPORELLO 
  (mezzo fuori col capo dalla mensa)
 Ah, padron!... Siam tutti morti!
   DON GIOVANNI 
  Vanne,  dico...
     (Leporello, con  molti atti di paura, va per partire)
   COMMENDATORE 
  Ferma  un po'!
 Non si pasce di cibo mortale
 chi si pasce di cibo celeste.
       [_Insieme_]


  LEPORELLO 
  La terzana d'avere mi sembra,
 e le membra fermar più non so.
         COMMENDATORE 
  Altre cure più gravi di queste,
 altra brama quaggiù mi guidò!
            DON  GIOVANNI 
  Parla,  dunque: che chiedi? che vuoi?
       [_Insieme_]


  DON GIOVANNI 
  Parla, parla: ascoltando ti sto.
         LEPORELLO 
  E le membra fermar più non so.
      COMMENDATORE 
  Parlo, ascolta: più tempo non ho.
            COMMENDATORE 
  Tu  m'invitasti a cena:
 il tuo dover or sai.
Rispondimi: verrai
tu a cenar meco?
   LEPORELLO 
(al Commendatore)
  (da lontano, tremando)
 Oibò!
 Tempo non ha... scusate.
   DON GIOVANNI 
  A  torto di viltate
tacciato mai sarò!
   COMMENDATORE 
  Risolvi!
   DON GIOVANNI 
  Ho  già risolto!
   COMMENDATORE 
  Verrai?
   LEPORELLO 
(a Don Giovanni)
  Dite  di no.
   DON GIOVANNI 
  Ho  fermo il core in petto,
 non ho timor: verrò!
   COMMENDATORE 
  Dammi  la mano in pegno!
   DON GIOVANNI 
  Eccola!
 (grida forte)
_Più stretto_
    DON  GIOVANNI 
  Ohimè!
   COMMENDATORE 
  Cos'hai?
   DON GIOVANNI 
  Che  gelo è questo mai!
   COMMENDATORE 
  Pèntiti,  cangia vita:
è l'ultimo momento!
   DON GIOVANNI 
  (vuol sciogliersi, ma invano)
 No, no, ch'io non mi pento:
vanne lontan da me!
   COMMENDATORE 
  Pèntiti  scellerato!
   DON GIOVANNI 
  No,  vecchio infatuato!
   COMMENDATORE 
  Pèntiti.
   DON GIOVANNI 
  No.
   COMMENDATORE 
  Sì.
   DON GIOVANNI 
  No.
   COMMENDATORE 
  Ah!  tempo più non v'è!
     (fuoco da  diverse parti, tremuoto, etc. Il Commendatore sparisce)
_Allegro_
    DON  GIOVANNI 
  Da  qual tremore insolito...
 sento... assalir... gli spiriti...
Donde escono quei vortici
di fuoco pien d'orror?...
   CORO 
invisibile; soli bassi
  Tutto  a tue colpe è poco.
 Vieni: c'è un mal peggior!
_A due; e poi nuovamente, insieme col coro_
     [_Insieme_]


  LEPORELLO 
  Che ceffo disperato!...
 Che gesti da dannato!...
Che gridi! che lamenti!...
Come mi fa terror!...
         DON GIOVANNI 
  Chi l'anima mi  lacera!...
 Chi m'agita le viscere!...
Che strazio! ohimè! che smania!
Che inferno!... che terror!...
      CORO 
Invisibile
  Tutto a tue colpe è poco.
 Vieni: c'è un mal peggior!


----------



## Eliade (14 Marzo 2010)

Beh...bentornato. :condom:


----------



## ignavius (14 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Di cosa parli? Chiariamo.
> 
> Io quando sbaglio non ho problema a chiedere scusa ... e tu?
> 
> ...


Se ti devo dire quel che intendo, è inutile che te lo dica.
Buona serata.


----------



## ignavius (14 Marzo 2010)

Dimenticavo: ben tornato Conte, è un piacere rileggerLa.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh...bentornato. :condom:


Grazie, ho un po' articolato il discorso su così fan tutte, ovvio Tinto intendeva dire, così fan alcune, e ovvio, Diana a suo modo era fedele, nel senso che insomma le sue cose erano...solo...ehm...botte di allegria!
Insomma sai no di quelle cosette di cui poi nessuno saprà mai niente...
Sai no...di quelle fatte con i coperchi...
Poi na volta va storta e la paghi per tutte...robe così insomma, ma niente di che! Eli, non volevo assolutamente irritarti! Ma..incuriosirti.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: ben tornato Conte, è un piacere rileggerLa.


Grazie, la moglie sta sul divano con il mal di testa, dice che tradi, dà alla testa, ma presto faremo un 3d in coppia...aiutami a convincerla: sai no quando vuoi A, e proprio perchè vuoi A, si ostinano a negartelo?
Però dai...portarmi il giornale in cella è stata umana.
Ricordiamoci che anche dietro un Bernardo Provenzano e un Totò Reina, c'è un cuore di donna che batte.


----------



## ignavius (14 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie, la moglie sta sul divano con il mal di testa, dice che tradi, dà alla testa, ma presto faremo un 3d in coppia...aiutami a convincerla: sai no quando vuoi A, e proprio perchè vuoi A, si ostinano a negartelo?
> Però dai...portarmi il giornale in cella è stata umana.
> Ricordiamoci che anche dietro un Bernardo Provenzano e un Totò Reina, c'è un cuore di donna che batte.


Tentai con la mia stessa, Conte caro, ma non ebbi successo.
Aspetto di vedervi entrambi on-line, ma spero non si tratterà solo di una "performance pianistica"


----------



## Eliade (14 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ! Eli, non volevo assolutamente irritarti! Ma..incuriosirti.


 Ma scusa conte, ti ho mai scritto di essere irritata per quello che scrivi o per quello di cui stiamo parlando?
Se l'ho scritto ebbene, altrimenti non lo sono, da dove ti è uscita 'sta pensata? 
Incuriosirmi? Ma conte, non mi dici nulla di nuovo! Io ho capito il discorso che fa Tinto, e anche tu mi sembra, semplicemente non lo condivido..:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (14 Marzo 2010)

*toh un conte*

chi si rivede.. ti han di già tolto i ceppi?:rotfl:


----------



## Staff (14 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non concordo.
> Io qua dentro e sempre da certi utenti ho notato una pruderie circa l'identità degli utenti incredibile, proprio da comare di provincia. Per di più io qua dentro ho vista sputtanata la vita di persone che conosco. Fai un po' te.
> Alla faccia dell'anonimato. Giovanni non siamo in pochi, a notare questo, e non sai quante volte ho dissuaso persone come Quintina, di non mettere qui dentro la sua vita privata. Dai su...
> Un conto è disquisire dei problemi di coppia, dei tradimenti ecc..ecc...un conto è sputtanare le persone. E per favore non farmi fare nomi...e situazioni. Più di una persona ha lasciato questo forum per questo motivo.
> ...


Le accuse che fai son molto gravi perchè se così fosse si starebbe perpetuando ciò che già in passato è avvenuto.

Sei pertanto invitato a portare a conoscenza dello staff prove di quanto dici in modo da poter far le opportune verifiche.

Diversamente il tuo sarà inteso come tentativo di inquinare il clima del forum alimentando sospetti di "trame oscure" che al momento non ci risultano affatto. Ciò sarebbe molto grave ed imperdonabile.

Ovviamente oltre a te invitiamo anche altri utenti che avessero avuto notizia di proprie vicende private fatte sapere ad altri, di prendere contatto con noi.


----------



## Anna A (14 Marzo 2010)

*e ma*

non è che se il conte conferisce con voi in ore assurde poi cancellate tutto eh?:incazzato:


















ogni giorno una nuova qui dentro..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Staff (14 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che se il conte conferisce con voi in ore assurde poi cancellate tutto eh?:incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riteniamo di non dover cancellare nulla perchè OVVIAMENTE quanto ci verrà riferito dovrà avvenire via messaggi privati unicamente allo Staff, onde garantire riservatezza ad altri utenti.


----------



## Anna A (14 Marzo 2010)

Staff ha detto:


> Riteniamo di non dover cancellare nulla perchè OVVIAMENTE quanto ci verrà riferito dovrà avvenire via messaggi privati unicamente allo Staff, onde garantire riservatezza ad altri utenti.


chiaramente intendevo SE il conte dovesse scrivere qualcosa in proposito sul forum.
o ma fin lì ci arrivavo anche io eh


----------



## Anna A (14 Marzo 2010)

*e bon*

ho sonno e arrivederci.


----------



## Amarax (14 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e ti sbagli, non so se hai notato la mia casella PM e' chiusa/bloccata perche' non desidero comunicare in privato ma bensi', solo nel forum in chiaro davanti a tutti/e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io l'ho notato xchè volevo parlare con te di una tua risposta al 3d "xchè si tradisce". E confermo che sei chiusa a qualunque contatto privato.


----------



## Amarax (14 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh...bentornato. :condom:


idem :condom: :condom:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non concordo.
> Io qua dentro e sempre da certi utenti ho notato una pruderie circa l'identità degli utenti incredibile, proprio da comare di provincia.


Vero. Però è anche vero che nessuno ci è mai (mai!) riuscito di scavare un ragno dal buco, se il ragno non ha voluto uscire. Perfino certi personaggio ultra aggressivi con l'intento di minare la sicurezza, non ci sono riusciti. Nemmeno avvocati. Forse questo ti dovrebbe far pensare.



> Per di più io qua dentro ho vista sputtanata la vita di persone che  conosco. Fai un po' te.


Non saprei. Qualcuno avrà rinunciato alla sua anonimità. L'unica persona non anonima sono io, liberamente accessibile tramite ricerca su Whois. Gli altri sono ai fatti assolutamente anonimi.



> Alla faccia dell'anonimato. Giovanni non siamo in pochi, a notare questo, e non sai quante volte ho dissuaso persone come Quintina, di non mettere qui dentro la sua vita privata. Dai su...


Nessuna storia di qualunque persona qui è talmente unica che non potrebbe combaciare con qualunque altra persona del mondo per almeno diverse decine di volte.



> Un conto è disquisire dei problemi di coppia, dei tradimenti ecc..ecc...un conto è sputtanare le persone. E per favore non farmi fare nomi...e situazioni. Più di una persona ha lasciato questo forum per questo motivo.


Certo, una persona che sputtana un'altra solo perché ha letto qualcosa che "potrebbe" combaciare con una storia simile vissuta in prima, seconda o terza persona, esisterà sempre. Se tu gli dai il filo, diventa addirittura una storia vera, anche se prima era inventata o "presupposta".



> Come dire, ma sai che il tale è questo, ma si sai, quello che ha avuto rogne con la giustizia, ah ma sai è stato denunciato, oh pensa è stato pure in carcere...ecc..ecc...ecc...


Guardi troppo la TV e ti lasci influenzare dagli altri. Tu sei mai stato individuato (se non da coloro che hai invitato) e hai subito da totalmente ignoti qualunque sputanamento? Parliamo della realtà. In realtà nessuno è mai stato individuato se no ha voluto far conoscere la sua identità, e nessuno è mai andato a sfondare il muro di gomma.

Certo, ci hanno provato. La curiosità umana è infinita come le vie del Signore. Ma anche se avessimo le porte spalancate, alla fine dei conti ogni utenti è realmente anonimo. Se non ci credi, apri un forum e provi di vedere che occhio non vede, poi ne riparleremo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io l'ho notato xchè volevo parlare con te di una tua risposta al 3d "xchè si tradisce". E confermo che sei chiusa a qualunque contatto privato.


Già e io volevo mandarle il mio viso in primo piano, volevo mandarle il mio contatto skipe, ma niente. 
Vedi Ama? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Vero. Però è anche vero che nessuno ci è mai (mai!) riuscito di scavare un ragno dal buco, se il ragno non ha voluto uscire. Perfino certi personaggio ultra aggressivi con l'intento di minare la sicurezza, non ci sono riusciti. Nemmeno avvocati. Forse questo ti dovrebbe far pensare.
> 
> 
> Non saprei. Qualcuno avrà rinunciato alla sua anonimità. L'unica persona non anonima sono io, liberamente accessibile tramite ricerca su Whois. Gli altri sono ai fatti assolutamente anonimi.
> ...


Io non volevo mettere in dubbio la tua buona fede, ma solo farti capire in qualche modo, quanto grave è stato per me sentirmi bannato per stalking. Non mi piace quella parola, per niente. E ho dovuto rassicurare mia moglie, che non ho molestato nessuna persona. Ho solo fatto una battuta di dubbio gusto, lo ammetto, a chi per prima mi aveva provocato.
Non capisco perchè si sia mosso lo staff generale.
A me urta enormemente tutta la storia di chi io sia o non sia, sono stanco che salti fuori la storia di chen, di Oscar, che io sia un clone, che astro un clone di me, che io sia un fake, un troll...ecc...ecc..ecc...

Colgo l'occasione, per rassicurare gli utenti, che io ho letto certe cose nel vecchio forum, non qui adesso, però non ho mai capito perchè come io sono entrato, mi sono sentito addosso questa sensazione di chi sono o non sono. 

Ma cosa cambia? 
Ok, ho fatto una battutaccia a donna Persa... le ho scritto " Sei scarsa a sesso?". Ma chi la conosce? Io non ho mai cercato di capire CHI ci sta dietro al nick Persa, e sfido chiunque a dire che io Conte, l'ho molestato in mp, anche per me allora Persa potrebbe essere un fake, un troll, un'entità astratta. Ma lei nulla sa di me, e nulla io so di lei. Nulla io conosco della sua vita sessuale. Non mi piace come lei mi ha sempre giudicato, come un poco di buono. 

Quindi ancora una volta, e scusate se insisto, TOGLIETEMI QUELLA PAROLA STALKING...ok? 

Potete?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> chiaramente intendevo SE il conte dovesse scrivere qualcosa in proposito sul forum.
> o ma fin lì ci arrivavo anche io eh


Certe cose io non le ho mai fatte e non le faccio. 
Mai fatte.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

Staff ha detto:


> Le accuse che fai son molto gravi perchè se così fosse si starebbe perpetuando ciò che già in passato è avvenuto.
> 
> Sei pertanto invitato a portare a conoscenza dello staff prove di quanto dici in modo da poter far le opportune verifiche.
> 
> ...


La mia era una provocazione buttata lì tanto per e  occorre dargli il  peso che merita.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io l'ho notato xchè volevo parlare con te di una tua risposta al 3d "xchè si tradisce". E confermo che sei chiusa a qualunque contatto privato.


Mi spiace Amatax ... ho imprato la lezione a mie spese con i PM ... troppe "zizzanie" si son fatte su di me, e con il nuovo forum ho deciso di leggere&scrivere solo in pubblico.

Scusa


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già e io volevo mandarle il mio viso in primo piano, volevo mandarle il mio contatto skipe, ma niente.
> Vedi Ama? :carneval:


La stessa risposta che ho dato ad Amarax vale anche per te Pinceton, sorry ... io non chatto e non so cosa sia "skipe"  per caso e' un altro canale sky tv?

Posso fare a meno della tua foto, se proprio ci tieni la puoi benissimo postare in un 3d  non ci vedo nulla di misterioso o di male.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Se ti devo dire quel che intendo, è inutile che te lo dica.
> Buona serata.



MAH!

Fai come meglio credi ... io a volte (anche troppe in passato) perdono, ma non dimentico purtroppo 


Senza rancore alcuno, almeno da parte mia .


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2010)

Tutti a nanna i "_viveurs" eh? :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl:
_


----------



## Amarax (15 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi spiace Amatax ... ho imprato la lezione a mie spese con i PM ... troppe "zizzanie" si son fatte su di me, e con il nuovo forum ho deciso di leggere&scrivere solo in pubblico.
> 
> Scusa


Figurati Mari', che scuse?
Non sapevo che hai avuto problemi e capisco la tua decisione.
Ero io che in seguito a quel tuo intervento volevo chiarire la mia posizione. L'ho fatto poi lì ma tu non l'hai visto. Forse. O forse si?


----------



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH!
> 
> Fai come meglio credi ... io a volte (anche troppe in passato) perdono, ma non dimentico purtroppo
> 
> ...


Io il rancore l'ho provato solo, e mio assoluto malgrado, per mia moglie che me le ha fatte davvero grosse. Riesco a non provare rancore nemmeno per quel troione di mia sorella che sta rovinando l'esistenza a tutti, per cui.....

Purtroppo il "perdono" troppo spesso viene dispensato ponendosi (permettimi di dirlo) un po' presuntuosamente in posizione "elevata", dimenticando così che come lo si dispensa se ne potrebbe aver bisogno.
Io del male che posso provocare involontariamente mi scuso sempre, e tento pure di ripagare, mentre di quello che faccio (ben di rado) intenzionalmente sarebbe troppo ipocrita che me ne scusassi.
Anche quando vengo frainteso, e quindi la mia colpa è relativa, la prima cosa che faccio è scusarmi, ma se in seguito a fraintendimento mi sento rivolgere espressioni e giudizi poco gradevoli, ricevere a mia volta le scuse mi darebbe miglior immagine del mio avventato interlocutore.


----------



## Amarax (15 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Io il rancore l'ho provato solo, e mio assoluto malgrado, per mia moglie che me le ha fatte davvero grosse. Riesco a non provare rancore nemmeno per quel troione di mia sorella che sta rovinando l'esistenza a tutti, per cui.....
> 
> Purtroppo il "perdono" troppo spesso viene dispensato ponendosi (permettimi di dirlo) un po' presuntuosamente in posizione "elevata", dimenticando così che come lo si dispensa se ne potrebbe aver bisogno.
> Io del male che posso provocare involontariamente mi scuso sempre, e tento pure di ripagare, mentre di quello che faccio (ben di rado) intenzionalmente sarebbe troppo ipocrita che me ne scusassi.
> Anche quando vengo frainteso, e quindi la mia colpa è relativa, la prima cosa che faccio è scusarmi, ma se in seguito a fraintendimento mi sento rivolgere espressioni e giudizi poco gradevoli, ricevere a mia volta le scuse mi darebbe miglior immagine del mio avventato interlocutore.


A prescindere dallo scambio con Mari'.
Ti quoto in toto.
E ti chiedo del rancore. Io se vengo offesa ci resto male, ci piango, ma il rancore no. Non mi viene...nè riesco a fare del male vero. Dispetti forse...e nemmeno.
Mi manca la forza per difendermi?


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2010)

che brutto l'insulto alla sorella; è come mancarsi di rispetto da solo, per me.


----------



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> A prescindere dallo scambio con Mari'.
> Ti quoto in toto.
> E ti chiedo del rancore. Io se vengo offesa ci resto male, ci piango, ma il rancore no. Non mi viene...nè riesco a fare del male vero. Dispetti forse...e nemmeno.
> Mi manca la forza per difendermi?


Ti posso solo parlare della mia esperienza diretta. Ho sempre considerato il rancore come espressione di paura, di debolezza, esattamente come considero l'aggressività.
Non ho mai fatto sforzo per esimermene, evidentemente, pensavo, non fa parte di me.
Quando però, in seguito al tradimento, mi sono reso conto che non reggevo più il carico di tutto quanto mi aveva negli anni scaricato addosso mia moglie, ecco che ho visto comparire, in profondità, questo insopportabile sentimento.
L'ho sempre osteggiato, quando ho potuto, ma ne sono rimasto spaventato, perchè mi sono trovato ad affrontare emozioni che non riuscivo a controllare.
Mi sono reso conto che, come pensavo, è una forma di difesa, un meccanismo che nasce dall'istito più atavico, e pertanto è davvero difficile, non avendone esperienza quotidiana, rapportarsi ad esso con consapevolezza.
Il rancore è segno di squilibrio interiore, segno del non bastare a sè stessi e quindi scaricare il proprio malessere sui responsabili, veri o presunti, della propria condizione.
E' parte dell'istinto di sopravvivenza, e come tutti gli istinti, va controllato il più possibile consapevolmente, ma mai cancellato del tutto, pena rimanere sconfitti dalla vita al primo attacco.


----------



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che brutto l'insulto alla sorella; è come mancarsi di rispetto da solo, per me.


Immagino che quando vedi un film e c'è la figura del "cattivo", ti dia fastidio che esso venga coperto di epiteti poco rispettosi da parte dell'eroe. Immagino che potendo ne faresti una questione etica con il regista.
Scherzi a parte, ammetto che il termine da me usato è uno sfogo, e come tale, poco "elegante".
Purtroppo la persona in questione meriterebbe questo e altro, avendo del tutto consapevolmente approfittato professionalmente ed economicamente del padre per moltissimi anni, avendolo coperto di disprezzo, avendo sputtanato le sue volontà dopo morto, avendo infierito su nostro fratello già in difficoltà e debole di carattere, essendosi alleata con la moglie ucraina per spogliarlo di ogni spicciolo, avendo approfittato di ogni spiraglio per avvelenare i rapporti tra i parenti e me, mio fratello, mia madre. Avendo provato a togliere a nostra madre, (82) ogni diritto sulla casa di nostro padre, e riuscendoci in buona parte, avendo cercato e trovato il modo di non riconoscere ai coeredi (ma cosa peggiore, a mia madre) nemmeno un centesimo di 50 anni di professione di nostro padre. Avendo oggi messo mio fratello al muro, completamente senza un soldo, e me in condizioni, pur essendo in piena ragione, di dover vendere la mia casa (costruita e pagata da me) per far fronte alle conseguenze della sua avidità.
Questa è solo la superficie, immagina il resto.

Mia sorella ha rifiutato di essere tale, per cui, tanto per dirti, ora le do del "lei" quelle per fortuna rare e disgustose volte (in tribunale) che ci si rivolge la parola.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non concordo.
> Io qua dentro e sempre da certi utenti ho notato una *pruderie circa l'identità degli utenti incredibile,* proprio da comare di provincia. Per di più io qua dentro *ho vista sputtanata la vita di persone che conosco.* Fai un po' te.
> Alla faccia dell'anonimato. Giovanni non siamo in pochi, a notare questo, e non sai quante volte ho dissuaso persone come Quintina, di non mettere qui dentro la sua vita privata. Dai su...
> Un conto è disquisire dei problemi di coppia, dei tradimenti ecc..ecc...un conto è *sputtanare le persone*. E per favore non farmi fare nomi...e situazioni. *Più di una persona ha lasciato questo forum per questo motivo.*
> ...


 
io credo di aver frequentato un forum diverso

ma quando mai è successo tutto questo?


al massimo 

si è cercato di capire se un nick corrispondesse ad un altro, ma siamo ben lontani dal disvelare identità reali

metterei le faccine stupefatte ma quel che dici è talmente serio che non dovrebbe cadere nel vuoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2010)

Certi post del conte sono degli di una ...CAnTessa...


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certi post del conte sono degli di una ...CAnTessa...


 
guarda 

voglio fare un esercizio zen
voglio dirmi che uno fuor di melone ci tocca
per quanto possa essere fastidioso volgare ed insinuante

che poi
dette da lui, che giorni fa scriveva lasciando intendere di avere liasons con gente del forum dovrebbe dare la misura della boiata che rappresenta 
ma già trovavo che la cosa desse del forum un'immagine sbagliata

che adesso abbia scritto questo mi disturba oltre ogni dire

"non raccontare la tua storia sul forum, dai retta a conte"

è pur vero che chi abbocca, se lo merita

ma mi è veramente partito un embolo


butto simbolicamente il cuore oltre l'ostacolo

simbolicamente perchè staff l'ha gia visto 

ma segnalo quel post


non ho mai segnalato niente e nessuno

comincio ora 
e sono disgustata


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Immagino che quando vedi un film e c'è la figura del "cattivo", ti dia fastidio che esso venga coperto di epiteti poco rispettosi da parte dell'eroe. Immagino che potendo ne faresti una questione etica con il regista.
> Scherzi a parte, ammetto che il termine da me usato è uno sfogo, e come tale, poco "elegante".
> Purtroppo la persona in questione meriterebbe questo e altro, avendo del tutto consapevolmente approfittato professionalmente ed economicamente del padre per moltissimi anni, avendolo coperto di disprezzo, avendo sputtanato le sue volontà dopo morto, avendo infierito su nostro fratello già in difficoltà e debole di carattere, essendosi alleata con la moglie ucraina per spogliarlo di ogni spicciolo, avendo approfittato di ogni spiraglio per avvelenare i rapporti tra i parenti e me, mio fratello, mia madre. Avendo provato a togliere a nostra madre, (82) ogni diritto sulla casa di nostro padre, e riuscendoci in buona parte, avendo cercato e trovato il modo di non riconoscere ai coeredi (ma cosa peggiore, a mia madre) nemmeno un centesimo di 50 anni di professione di nostro padre. Avendo oggi messo mio fratello al muro, completamente senza un soldo, e me in condizioni, pur essendo in piena ragione, di dover vendere la mia casa (costruita e pagata da me) per far fronte alle conseguenze della sua avidità.
> Questa è solo la superficie, immagina il resto.
> ...


non è questione di eleganza ma di sostanza.
in più è un insulto improprio che non c'entra nulla con quello che hai appena scritto.
scusa la parentesi , involontariamente non hofatto altro che farti andare nel dettaglio.
non volevo, non m'interessava


----------



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione di eleganza ma di sostanza.
> in più è un insulto improprio che non c'entra nulla con quello che hai appena scritto.
> scusa la parentesi , involontariamente non hofatto altro che farti andare nel dettaglio.
> non volevo, non m'interessava


Non ti preoccupare, nel dettaglio ci sono andato per gusto personale.
Il termine zoccola è invece del tutto appropriato alla persona in quanto la sua "carriera" è particolarmente nutrita e articolata, con preferenza di elementi rozzi ed ignoranti adescati con atteggiamenti...... zoccoleschi. Tale carriera si è oltretutto sviluppata non esclusivamente a fini ludici, ma anche in favore di interessi professionali ed economici, pertanto trovo davvero che il termine sia stato, pur, inelegante, del tutto confacente.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda
> 
> voglio fare un esercizio zen
> voglio dirmi che uno fuor di melone ci tocca
> ...


Basta, ho parlato con lo staff, ho fatto quanto mi è stato chiesto di fare, adesso per quanto la tirate lunga con sta storia?
Amore mio, la smetti?
Che cosa ti ho fatto io di male a te?


----------



## Anna A (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta,* ho parlato con lo staff, ho fatto quanto mi è stato chiesto di fare, *adesso per quanto la tirate lunga con sta storia?
> Amore mio, la smetti?
> Che cosa ti ho fatto io di male a te?


ahia.. sento già lo scrok degli scheletri negli armadi di tradi..si stanno muovendo ... arrivano con la falce. scappa conte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Immagino che quando vedi un film e c'è la figura del "cattivo", ti dia fastidio che esso venga coperto di epiteti poco rispettosi da parte dell'eroe. Immagino che potendo ne faresti una questione etica con il regista.
> Scherzi a parte, ammetto che il termine da me usato è uno sfogo, e come tale, poco "elegante".
> Purtroppo la persona in questione meriterebbe questo e altro, avendo del tutto consapevolmente approfittato professionalmente ed economicamente del padre per moltissimi anni, avendolo coperto di disprezzo, avendo sputtanato le sue volontà dopo morto, avendo infierito su nostro fratello già in difficoltà e debole di carattere, essendosi alleata con la moglie ucraina per spogliarlo di ogni spicciolo, avendo approfittato di ogni spiraglio per avvelenare i rapporti tra i parenti e me, mio fratello, mia madre. Avendo provato a togliere a nostra madre, (82) ogni diritto sulla casa di nostro padre, e riuscendoci in buona parte, avendo cercato e trovato il modo di non riconoscere ai coeredi (ma cosa peggiore, a mia madre) nemmeno un centesimo di 50 anni di professione di nostro padre. Avendo oggi messo mio fratello al muro, completamente senza un soldo, e me in condizioni, pur essendo in piena ragione, di dover vendere la mia casa (costruita e pagata da me) per far fronte alle conseguenze della sua avidità.
> Questa è solo la superficie, immagina il resto.
> ...


Ah adesso è chiaro!
Pensa che leggendoti prima, quasi quasi, volevo chiederti di farmi conoscere tua sorella, scusami ho frainteso


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta, ho parlato con lo staff, ho fatto quanto mi è stato chiesto di fare, adesso per quanto la tirate lunga con sta storia?
> Amore mio, la smetti?
> Che cosa ti ho fatto io di male a te?


 
la smetto?

ho appena iniziato


insulti concioni teorizzi insinui

io di solito evito di puntualizzare ogni boiata che scrivi

ma ora mi sono rotta


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la smetto?
> 
> ho appena iniziato
> 
> ...


Fai come credi...allora
Non so che dirti.


----------



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah adesso è chiaro!
> Pensa che leggendoti prima, quasi quasi, volevo chiederti di farmi conoscere tua sorella, scusami ho frainteso


Ma poi, caro Conte, non sarebbe adatta a Lei: più che "usato sicuro" è "sicuramente usata". Non si è curata neppure di tirare indietro i chilometri, e l'odio l'ha ulteriormente invecchiata. 'Na schifezza. 
(ed era una bellissima ragazza)


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2010)

*Ignavius*

anche a me dispiace sentir parlare così di una sorella, sicuro che dietro tale comportamento non ci sia antico rancore?


----------



## Anna A (15 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> anche a me dispiace sentir parlare così di una sorella, sicuro che dietro tale comportamento non ci sia antico rancore?


e anche se fosse? non è che uno si deve sentire in colpa per provare antico rancore che,tra l'altro, a me pare pure ben motivato..:incazzato:


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e anche se fosse? non è che uno si deve sentire in colpa per provare antico rancore che,tra l'altro, a me pare pure ben motivato..:incazzato:


Non di Ignavius, della sorella.


----------



## Anna A (15 Marzo 2010)

*tutto 'sto dire e non dire..*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai come credi...allora
> Non so che dirti.


conte sei solo chiacchere e distintivo...
io speravo in spargimenti di ossa e niente..
bah.


----------



## Anna A (15 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non di Ignavius, della sorella.


ma non credo proprio che la sorella provi astio antico.. secondo me è proprio carogna di suo.. anche perché non si è svegliata oggi. se leggi bene è una vita che fa e crea casini. l'avidità è una cosa innata.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non credo proprio che la sorella provi astio antico.. secondo me è proprio carogna di suo.. anche perché non si è svegliata oggi. se leggi bene è una vita che fa e crea casini. l'avidità è una cosa innata.


Anna una famiglia è un microcosmo, secondo me se ci sono persone tanto diverse dal resto dei componenti famigliari c'è sempre un motivo. E sta nella famiglia stessa.


----------



## Anna A (15 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Anna una famiglia è un microcosmo, secondo me se ci sono persone tanto diverse dal resto dei componenti famigliari c'è sempre un motivo. E sta nella famiglia stessa.


più che altro è la famiglia stessa ad essere composta da più persone; ognuna con un carattere suo.
in quello che racconta ignazius io vedo una voragine ornai insanabile fra loro e la sorella. triste storia ma non per questo rara.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> conte sei solo chiacchere e distintivo...
> io speravo in spargimenti di ossa e niente..
> bah.


Anna: sto davanti al plotone di esecuzione.
Ripeto ho fatto quello che mi è stato chiesto.
L'alternativa? Il ban definitivo.
Vedano loro che fare. 
Vedi Anna, c'è stato un pericoloso sconfinamento, nella mia vita reale, e nn va bene. Non vorrei mai finire in un modo strano: incapace di avere una mia vita propria, per vivere alle spalle degli altri. Sto portando avanti l'idea del raduno non per vedere che faccia ha uno o chi è l'altro, ma semplicemente perchè a certe persone, un forum, dove si scrive ogni giorno inizia a diventar stretto. Per il resto io credo solo a quello che vedo e sento, con i miei sensi.
Penso che abbia ragione Ignavius, quando spegni il pc. Tutto finisce.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro è la famiglia stessa ad essere composta da più persone; ognuna con un carattere suo.
> in quello che racconta ignazius io vedo una voragine ornai insanabile fra loro e la sorella. triste storia ma non per questo rara.


Quoto!
Come dentro la coppia possono avvenire le peggior violenze e soprusi, così dicasi della famiglia. Capisco Ignavius.


----------



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Come dentro la coppia possono avvenire le peggior violenze e soprusi, così dicasi della famiglia. Capisco Ignavius.


Mi dispiace che il 3d del Conte sia stato imbrattato dalle mie menate, ma concludo con un'ultima puntualizzazione.
L'odio (e parlo davvero di odio) di mia sorella nei miei confronti nacque allorchè mi allontanai da lei essendo "diventato grande". Fino ad allora ero succube suo, totalmente asservito e caricato di mille sensi di colpa costruitimi addosso ad arte. Da allora fu odio nei miei confronti. Si scaricò anche su mio fratello quando egli pure capì l'indole della sorellina, ed a sua volta prese le distanze. Con mia madre il rancore fu reciproco fin dalla nascita, ma d'altro canto lo fu pure con noi, quindi pari e patta.
Da parte mia oggi non c'è rancore, solo che purtroppo mi trovo a dovermi difendere da una minaccia davvero pesante che oltretutto avendo rubato per anni, ed essendosi presa lo studio di nostro padre, è pure economicamente molto ma molto più forte di noi. Le augurerei di vincere il superenalotto, se significasse che se ne va poi a vivere alle Fidji, ma purtroppo userebbe tutto quel denaro solo per seppellirci (mi) meglio.


----------



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che abbia ragione Ignavius, *quando spegni il pc. Tutto finisce*.


Che è la cosa migliore, proprio perchè si corre il rischio di distorcere la propria visione personale, si rischia un pericoloso coinvolgimento in un ambiente che è del tutto innaturale, per quanto trasposizione di persone reali.
Innaturale perchè toglie e mette maschere che nel reale fanno parte del vivere e del rapportarsi vero, con conseguenze vere.

L'errore del credente è quello di prendere per scontato che nella bibbia sia insita tutta la verità che serve per vivere, ed un errore simile può a suo modo essere trasposto nel forum. Il Forum, la bibbia, od anche il "biscotto della fortuna" su FB sono solo meri spunti su cui ragionare in proprio, ed una volta letta la frase e chiuso il libro, spento il pc, il libro ed il pc, non devono più esistere.
Ciò non toglie che persone equilibrate possano avere il piacere di incontrarsi e conoscersi. Certo non deve risolversi in uno scambio di paure e squilibri.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2010)

Buon pomeriggio 








Allora?

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a genova è cominciata la primavera


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a genova è cominciata la primavera


Beata te, qui e' ancora brutto


----------



## ranatan (15 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a genova è cominciata la primavera


Anche in padania per fortuna.
Si sta benissimo fuori...per la prima volta da mesi non ho la sciarpa!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Anche in padania per fortuna.
> Si sta benissimo fuori...per la prima volta da mesi non ho la sciarpa!!


ieri ero a varazze per lavoro; 

il sole, il cielo azzurro...il mare calmo; mi sembravano mesi che non succedeva.
finalmente


----------



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

Sole caldissimo, aria fresca, il Lago spettacolare. Una meraviglia.


----------



## Amarax (15 Marzo 2010)

Qui ci sono i peschi in fiore, una macchia di rosa ai lati dell'autostrada che ti  fanno sentire nuova :up:


----------



## Anna A (15 Marzo 2010)

*ma quanto positiva sono?*

se sui monti c'è il cappello non uscire senza ombrello.:santarellina:


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se sui monti c'è il cappello non uscire senza ombrello.:santarellina:


miiiiimiiiii


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Marzo 2010)

Gente, vi invito di prendere un po' di aria, ciascuno per conto suo, e riprovare in un modo diverso.

Chiudo, perché ormai ognuno ha scavato l'ascia da guerra, e io vorrei che si arrugginisca almeno un po'. :unhappy:

Grazie.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Marzo 2010)

Riapro ... aaah ... l'aria ha fatto proprio bene! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (15 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Riapro ... aaah ... l'aria ha fatto proprio bene! :mrgreen:


...
:rotfl::rotfl:sai? ti stavo cercando su who...so' curiosa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...
> :rotfl::rotfl:sai? ti stavo cercando su who...so' curiosa


http://www.pagerobot.com/whois

Eccoti aiutato


----------



## Amarax (15 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> http://www.pagerobot.com/whois
> 
> Eccoti aiutato


...corro a vedere


----------



## Amarax (15 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> http://www.pagerobot.com/whois
> 
> Eccoti aiutato


 
sei admin anche di là???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> sei admin anche di là???


Da molte parti ...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che il 3d del Conte sia stato imbrattato dalle mie menate, ma concludo con un'ultima puntualizzazione.
> L'odio (e parlo davvero di odio) di mia sorella nei miei confronti nacque allorchè mi allontanai da lei essendo "diventato grande". Fino ad allora ero succube suo, totalmente asservito e caricato di mille sensi di colpa costruitimi addosso ad arte. Da allora fu odio nei miei confronti. Si scaricò anche su mio fratello quando egli pure capì l'indole della sorellina, ed a sua volta prese le distanze. Con mia madre il rancore fu reciproco fin dalla nascita, ma d'altro canto lo fu pure con noi, quindi pari e patta.
> Da parte mia oggi non c'è rancore, solo che purtroppo mi trovo a dovermi difendere da una minaccia davvero pesante che oltretutto avendo rubato per anni, ed essendosi presa lo studio di nostro padre, è pure economicamente molto ma molto più forte di noi. Le augurerei di vincere il superenalotto, se significasse che se ne va poi a vivere alle Fidji, ma purtroppo userebbe tutto quel denaro solo per seppellirci (mi) meglio.


Ben dai, facciamo finta che sia la casa in disordine, dai, così come diventa quando me ne occupo io. Per fortuna ho sempre qualche minchiapriva che mi aiuta nelle pulizie. Ma il tuo sfogo mi ha impensierito perchè mi offre l'esempio reale e concreto per spiegarti che può succedere se non si sta attenti. Vedi secondo me non bisogna parlare di terze persone, possono diventare quarte e quinte. Davvero sai, che capita se per tua sventura lasci una traccia che possa farti riconoscere da un ignaro lettore che legge? Questo io intendo per stiamo attenti a come scriviamo certe cose. Un conto è dire sono stato tradito, un conto è inveire contro le persone che ci hanno tradito. Non mi sono vantato di certe cose, sai, non volevo solo apparire quello che non sono. E nonostante tutto, io e mia moglie, abbiamo anche letto cose imbarazzanti per cui si sfasciano le famiglie. Optando per una vita direi "alternativa" abbiamo scoperto che incontriamo molte persone che vivono le nostre medesime realtà. Sono cose così: trovi l'amica che non ne può più, inveisce contro suo marito e racconta a mia moglie di come lui fa questo quelllo e quell'altro. Lei risponde, maddai che queste son cose comuni a tanta gente!!!

Ignavius, la coppia vista fuori, in piazza è sempre di brave persone ben vestite, appariamo all'esterno sempre come felici e contenti, poi invece entro le mura domestiche, entro i letti matrimoniali, siamo soli con le nostre miserie. E ci sembra che siano solo nostre. 

Magari incrociamo persone che nulla sanno delle miserie del vivere, nulla. Queste anzichè rassicurarti dicendoti, eh sapessi quante volte capitano ste robe, iniziano a farsi tutte le meraviglie della terra, a indignarsi, e a gettare benzina sul fuoco, Ignavius, copela to sorela, denunciala, tradisci, cornifica, vendicati, separati, vai in terapia...ecc...ecc..ecc...

L'uomo è una mistura di glorie e miserie.
L'importante è non vivere in una costante messa in scena.
Casca il palco e fa male, cazzo se fa male.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa conte, ti ho mai scritto di essere irritata per quello che scrivi o per quello di cui stiamo parlando?
> Se l'ho scritto ebbene, altrimenti non lo sono, da dove ti è uscita 'sta pensata?
> Incuriosirmi? Ma conte, non mi dici nulla di nuovo! Io ho capito il discorso che fa Tinto, e anche tu mi sembra, semplicemente non lo condivido..:carneval:


Scusami Eli, non volevo tralasciare questo tuo intervento è che tra na roba e l'altra sono un po' in tilt. Tu hai trovato irritante un film che a me piace tantissimo. Dato che io non volevo farti uno scherzo, come dire, metterti il sale al posto dello zucchero, mi sono dispiaciuto. Ma sai quante volte mi si fa notare che non è detto che quello che io trovo fantastico, lo sia per gli altri? Sai tu come si vive con un io ipertrofico? 

Sul discorso su Tinto, io volevo portare l'accento solo sul mio modo di percepire l'universo femminile. Senza voler offendere nessuno volevo dirti ( e sarò fatto male io) più vedo in unadonna le caratteristiche di Diana più mi piace. Cioè a me piace quella donna che insomma ti fa capire..." Ehi chiti credi di essere tu?", " Guarda che se voglio, un uomo me lo pappo, quando e come voglio!", e poi ti dico, maddai coyotes ti stavo coglionando, erasolo una botta di allegria.

Poi mi accorgo che in realtà le donne sanno amare con una dedizione totale, annientando sè stesse, e sta roba mi spaventa da morire.

Ogni volta che magari tento, con tutte le mie forze di cambiare orizzonte, di vivere secondo certi stilemi, incrocio sempre quella che mi dice, maddai...lascia perdere, vieni qua.

Nessuna opera musicale, mi sconvolge come il Don Giovanni di Mozart.
Don Giovanni non si pente.
Don Giovanni non sa cosa sia il senso di colpa.
Don Giovanni non ha alcun sentore del dolore che reca agli altri, dovrebbe amare per riuscirci, ma non ci riesce. Incredibile cosa capita se noi vediamo Diana di TInto, alla luce di quel libretto fantastico che è la lettura di Don Giovanni fatta da Kirkegaard.


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...
> :rotfl::rotfl:sai? ti stavo cercando su who...so' curiosa





amarax ha detto:


> ...corro a vedere





amarax ha detto:


> sei admin anche di là???


Tu pian pianino navighi eh  magiamogia ne capisci piu' di me che ho attraversato l'Oceano :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Da molte parti ...


Praticamente un esperto, uno specialista  ma ti pagano? ... o lo fai per missione


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu pian pianino navighi eh  magiamogia ne capisci piu' di me che ho attraversato l'Oceano :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


Internet mi ha affascinato da subito .
Alla mia età e con nessuna conoscenza di informatica riesco a smanettare abbastanza :singleeye:.
Ricordi il commodore 64? E' iniziata allora la mia passione e ricordo che il primo pc qui a casa fu un avvenimento .
Ma è stato al lavoro che ho imparato tutte le cose necessarie per non far sapere cosa si legge nel web ...che poi io ne so più degli altri. Che ridere a vedere che i colleghi maschi si guardavano i siti porno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ed uno , invece...stivali   .
Che poi sono cretina? è un altro aspetto della mia intelligenza :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ben dai, facciamo finta che sia la casa in disordine, dai, così come diventa quando me ne occupo io. Per fortuna ho sempre qualche minchiapriva che mi aiuta nelle pulizie. Ma il tuo sfogo mi ha impensierito perchè mi offre l'esempio reale e concreto per spiegarti che può succedere se non si sta attenti. Vedi secondo me non bisogna parlare di terze persone, possono diventare quarte e quinte. Davvero sai, che capita se per tua sventura lasci una traccia che possa farti riconoscere da un ignaro lettore che legge? Questo io intendo per stiamo attenti a come scriviamo certe cose. Un conto è dire sono stato tradito, un conto è inveire contro le persone che ci hanno tradito. Non mi sono vantato di certe cose, sai, non volevo solo apparire quello che non sono. E nonostante tutto, io e mia moglie, abbiamo anche letto cose imbarazzanti per cui si sfasciano le famiglie. Optando per una vita direi "alternativa" abbiamo scoperto che incontriamo molte persone che vivono le nostre medesime realtà. Sono cose così: trovi l'amica che non ne può più, inveisce contro suo marito e racconta a mia moglie di come lui fa questo quelllo e quell'altro. Lei risponde, maddai che queste son cose comuni a tanta gente!!!
> 
> Ignavius, la coppia vista fuori, in piazza è sempre di brave persone ben vestite, appariamo all'esterno sempre come felici e contenti, poi invece entro le mura domestiche, entro i letti matrimoniali, siamo soli con le nostre miserie. E ci sembra che siano solo nostre.
> 
> ...


Caro Conte, lo hai capito, io osservo.
Conosco le realtà che tu mi citi, anche se dai miei sfoghi occasionali pare che scenda dal pero, che mi presenti sprovveduto di fronte alla crudezza della realtà.
Conosco la realtà, perchè per mia natura osservo. Ciò non vuol dire automaticamente che io sia pronto ad affrontarla con l'aggressività che caratterizza i più. Al contrario, quello che definisco sempre il mio "spirito gandhiano" mi porta a cedere di fronte all'aggressione, consapevole non per "catechismo" ma per convinzione profonda ed esperienza diretta, che se l'aggressione non trova contrasto si rivolta su sè stessa o si disperde. 
Ieri ho avuto conferma che la causa è definitivamente compromessa, quindi ho deciso che calerò le braghe definitivamente. Non hai idea del senso di..... vittoria che ho addosso. Assurdo? Melodrammatico? Forse, ma la mia abituale teatralità avrà pur un fondamento.
Fin'ora ho tentato di tener botta esclusivamente per difendere mio fratello e mia madre, ma essi, alla fine, sono giunti alla stessa mia conclusione: che si prenda tutto, e che le vada tutto in carta igienica. Noi continuiamo la nostra vita.

Per il raduno fammi sapere, salvo problemi logistico/economici, confermo la mia adesione find'ora


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

*ma..*

e lo scrock degli scheletri negli armadi?

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e lo scrock degli scheletri negli armadi?
> 
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 
Con chi ce l'hai?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e lo scrock degli scheletri negli armadi?
> 
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Sai che ieri il pc di mio marito ha avuto un crash colossale?
Sai che poi aveva un conflitto di IP?


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Sai che ieri il pc di mio marito ha avuto un crash colossale?
> Sai che poi aveva un conflitto di IP?


Beh, in definitiva, come non capirlo?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Con chi ce l'hai?


no è che qui ogni tanto c'è qualcuno (non faccio nomi..tanto si è capito, no?.:condom che vuol farmi pensare di dare i numeri più del solito. ieri sera avevo scritto un post sullo scrock degli scheletri in movimento dopo le rivelazioni del conte,,, ma è sparito il post e niente scrock.


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no è che qui ogni tanto c'è qualcuno (*non faccio nomi..tanto si è capito, no?*.:condom che vuol farmi pensare di dare i numeri più del solito. ieri sera avevo scritto un post sullo scrock degli scheletri in movimento dopo le rivelazioni del conte,,, ma è sparito il post e niente scrock.


NO! Io non ho capito :unhappy:


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no è che qui ogni tanto c'è qualcuno (non faccio nomi..tanto si è capito, no?.:condom che vuol farmi pensare di dare i numeri più del solito. ieri sera avevo scritto un post sullo scrock degli scheletri in movimento dopo le rivelazioni del conte,,, ma è sparito il post e niente scrock.


Non ne so nulla, ieri sera non mi sono connesso.
Dici davvero che i post "evaporano" così facilmente?
A me è capitato di credere ne fosse stato cancellato uno dei miei, tempo fa, e poi scoprii semplicemente di averlo postato su un altro 3d simile a quello dove inutilmente lo cercavo.


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO! Io non ho capito :unhappy:


Ma che ficanàaaas, ma che ficanàaaas! 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO! Io non ho capito :unhappy:



non è difficile ..9 lettere...inizia per f e finisce per o.


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma che ficanàaaas, ma che ficanàaaas!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Scusa ... ma non e' un mio "diritto" capire"?

Chiedo troppo?


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è difficile ..9 lettere...inizia per f e finisce per o.



Dici  purtoppo non hai le prove  ecco perche' e' importante a volte "quotare"  lascia la traccia :mrgreen:


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

mari' ha detto:


> scusa ... Ma non e' un mio "diritto" capire"?
> 
> Chiedo troppo?


:d:d:d


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

*e sì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Dici  purtoppo non hai le prove  ecco perche' e' importante a volte "quotare"  lascia la traccia :mrgreen:


adesso... 
ce li hai i superpoteri?
no?
fammi il pieno di verde.


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso...
> ce li hai i superpoteri?
> no?
> fammi il pieno di verde.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sto male


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> :d:d:d



dispettoso che non sei altro :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso...
> ce li hai i superpoteri?
> no?
> fammi il pieno di verde.


Io, non dispenso  hai sbagliato persona. :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io, non dispenso  hai sbagliato persona. :carneval:


non hai capito l'ironia..:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non hai capito l'ironia..:mrgreen:


NO ... vale per la prossima volta va


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO ... vale per la prossima volta va


Mamma mia come ti vedo "elastica", ultimamente! :up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso...
> ce li hai i superpoteri?
> no?
> fammi il pieno di verde.


cambiatemi l'olio:singleeye:


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO! Io non ho capito :unhappy:


idem :unhappy:
ma a me è normale :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> idem :unhappy:
> ma a me è normale :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma lo ha appena detto che ha 9 lettere, 5 e-mail, 18 M/P, finisce per frago e comincia per fedi. che vuoi di più?!


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> cambiatemi l'olio:singleeye:


... a me la pressione...:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma lo ha appena detto che ha 9 lettere, 5 e-mail, 18 M/P, finisce per frago e comincia per fedi. che vuoi di più?!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:l'ho letto dopo. Io inizio a rispondere subito e così non so quello che c'è dopo


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Mamma mia come ti vedo "elastica", ultimamente! :up::up::up:


Lo sono sempre stata in certe cose, peccato che non te ne sei mai accorto


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ... a me la pressione...:incazzato::incazzato:


Davanti o didietro? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Davanti o didietro? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



va controllata avanti e dietro!!! che domande!!! 
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> va controllata avanti e dietro!!! che domande!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl:


I beg your pardon


----------



## Eliade (16 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami Eli, non volevo tralasciare questo tuo intervento è che tra na roba e l'altra sono un po' in tilt. Tu hai trovato irritante un film che a me piace tantissimo. Dato che io non volevo farti uno scherzo, come dire, metterti il sale al posto dello zucchero, mi sono dispiaciuto. Ma sai quante volte mi si fa notare che non è detto che quello che io trovo fantastico, lo sia per gli altri? Sai tu come si vive con un io ipertrofico?


Ma no dai conte, che problema c'è? Se trovi fantastico un qualcosa che a me non piace te lo dico, se ne discute...mica ti critico per questo! 
Non so come si vivi con un io ipertrofico, ho pure dovuto cercarlo er capire cos'è. 
Anche se fosse stato uno scherzo, mica me la prendo per così poco. 

Non c'è bisogno che ti giustifichi, mi hai consigliato un film, io ho deciso di vederlo, e poi ti ho detto le mie impressioni. 
Io sono per i patti chiari, per me si può fare qualunque cosa nella vita, purchè si sia chiari. 
Non mi ha dato fastidio vedere Paolo che accetta l'essere di Diana (benchè lo abbia reputato un debole), mi ha dato fastidio sentire Diana che si da alle sue botte di vita, pur credendo di essere fedele. Avrei preferito vedere una traditrice incallita, dedita alla ricerca del piacere, piuttosto che una libertina con il velo di coscienza a posto sulla...
Il solo credere di essere fedele, pur andando con altri uomini, all'insaputa del marito, solo perchè non gli si fa mancanre nulla, la trovo un'assurdità, nonchè un volersi parare il di dietro.
Ovviamente diverso è il discorso quando il marito sa e accetta.
Mi irrita la limitazione di scelta che Diana levava al marito (anche se gli raccontava tutto sotto forma di fantasia) è una cosa che non tollero nella realtà.




> Sul discorso su Tinto, io volevo portare l'accento solo sul mio modo di percepire l'universo femminile. Senza voler offendere nessuno volevo dirti ( e sarò fatto male io) più vedo in unadonna le caratteristiche di Diana più mi piace. Cioè a me piace quella donna che insomma ti fa capire..." Ehi chiti credi di essere tu?", " Guarda che se voglio, un uomo me lo pappo, quando e come voglio!", e poi ti dico, maddai coyotes ti stavo coglionando, erasolo una botta di allegria.


Non mi sono sentita offesa in alcun modo. 
Ci vuole ben altro per offendermi...mooolto altro...moltissssimo altro e magari ancora non ne saresti capace. :mrgreen:
Ahahahah, mi fai morire. Allora ricambio col mio corrospettivo maschile. A me piace l'uomo paziente e costante, forte di carattere, di quelli che non si arrendono al primo no ma comunque discreti, di quelli che quando una donna dice: "dai lasciami, non mi va, non qui, ma dai che fai?", continui lo stesso, :carneval: ma soprattutto monogami. :condom:


> Ogni volta che magari tento, con tutte le mie forze di cambiare orizzonte, di vivere secondo certi stilemi, *incrocio sempre quella che mi dice, maddai...lascia perdere, vieni qua.*


Magari a malincuore cedi, quasi come se fosse un sacrificio!:rotfl:
Scherzo eh..


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma no dai conte, che problema c'è? Se trovi fantastico un qualcosa che a me non piace te lo dico, se ne discute...mica ti critico per questo!
> Non so come si vivi con un io ipertrofico, ho pure dovuto cercarlo er capire cos'è.
> Anche se fosse stato uno scherzo, mica me la prendo per così poco.
> 
> ...


Scrivi cose bellissime.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no è che qui ogni tanto c'è qualcuno (non faccio nomi..tanto si è capito, no?.:condom che vuol farmi pensare di dare i numeri più del solito. ieri sera avevo scritto un post sullo scrock degli scheletri in movimento dopo le rivelazioni del conte,,, ma è sparito il post e niente scrock.


Ciò seto, go sentio dire che qualcuno pole lezare gli mp degli altri, scusame seto, per tutto quelo che te scrivo, non voio farte stalking, ma intorting


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Praticamente un esperto, uno specialista  ma ti pagano? ... o lo fai per missione


Sono partito con il mio forum (Pagerobot) per la gestione dei clienti e per avere a disposizione un calendario perpetuo, uno spazio dove posso scrivere senza subire subito il ban ... (sìsì) ... e per avere un magazzino di cose utili e stupidi.

Gli altri forum mi sono caduti più o meno addosso, come questo qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO! Io non ho capito :unhappy:


io?


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

*sentate va..*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò seto, go sentio dire che qualcuno pole lezare gli mp degli altri, scusame seto, per tutto quelo che te scrivo, non voio farte stalking, ma intorting


ahahahah... più che in intorting sei in torting..
chi te capise a ti...:rotfl:


----------



## Staff (16 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò seto, *go sentio dire che qualcuno pole lezare gli mp degli altri,* scusame seto, per tutto quelo che te scrivo, non voio farte stalking, ma intorting


Ci pare di capire che non riusciamo a farci intendere.

Questo tipo di messaggi FALSI e atti a creare diffidenza tra gli utenti e verso il forum NON SONO TOLLERABILI.

Non ci si venga a dire che non eravamo stati chiari.

Saluti


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

*... petta petta ... che mi preparo 




*​







:rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:​


----------



## Staff (16 Marzo 2010)

Quanto alle in sinuazione dell'utente Anna A. fa il paio con quanto scritto sopra.

Chi ha carenze/stordimenti propri ed evidentemente si diverte a lanciare accuse infondate, sempre e solo per far polemica, sarà ugualmente allontanato dal forum.

Qui il link al post "scomparso".

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=20183#post20183

Saluti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò seto, go sentio dire *che qualcuno pole lezare gli mp degli altri*, scusame seto, per tutto quelo che te scrivo, non voio farte stalking, ma intorting


Voio fatti


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Tanto per sedare un po l'atmosfera 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oezX0QYoHco


  :mrgreen:​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Marzo 2010)

Il concerto di chi era? Accidenti alla memoria ... però la musica in sé me la ricordo tutta


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il concerto di chi era? Accidenti alla memoria ... però la musica in sé me la ricordo tutta



L'autore e' Vivaldi il pezzo e': L'inverno


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

Staff ha detto:


> Quanto alle in sinuazione dell'utente Anna A. fa il paio con quanto scritto sopra.
> 
> Chi ha carenze/stordimenti propri ed evidentemente si diverte a lanciare accuse infondate, sempre e solo per far polemica, sarà ugualmente allontanato dal forum.
> 
> ...


si vede che sono completamente stordita... perché stamattina non figurava nemmeno nella lista dei miei messaggi inviati..
ma tanto ...

e non avevo letto bene...c'è pure la mincaccia..andiamo bene...:incazzato:


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *... petta petta ... che mi preparo *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non capisco un chez ma...vorrei un po' di pop corn che stasera non ho cenato


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non capisco un chez ma...vorrei un po' di pop corn che stasera non ho cenato



... meglio cosi  magn, bevi e statt zitt 

:rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> si vede che sono completamente stordita... perché stamattina non figurava nemmeno nella lista dei miei messaggi inviati..
> ma tanto ...
> 
> e non avevo letto bene...c'è pure la mincaccia..andiamo bene...:incazzato:


 
Annarè che sta succedendo?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Voio fatti


Eh cosa avete tutti non si sa! Una battuta scherzosa per Anna A, cosa ho fatto adesso di male? Insomma mi pare di essere buono e calmino...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2010)

*Non cambi mai...*



Anna A ha detto:


> si vede che sono completamente stordita... perché stamattina non figurava nemmeno nella lista dei miei messaggi inviati..
> ma tanto ...
> 
> e non avevo letto bene...c'è pure la mincaccia..andiamo bene...:incazzato:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQYxnc5RWcY


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... meglio cosi  magn, bevi e statt zitt
> 
> :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:



 bastava un prendi pure...


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> bastava un prendi pure...


Prendi pure Amarax ... OK?


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

*non era meglio un cactus?*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQYxnc5RWcY


uau.. sei perfino andato a cercare su youtube un video da dedicarmi...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> uau.. sei perfino andato a cercare su youtube un video da dedicarmi...


Ma mica è stato difficile...basta scrivere il tuo nome....e salta fuori subito>! :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Prendi pure Amarax ... OK?


 
Si grazie...hai una birra voglio bere x dimenticare :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma mica è stato difficile...basta scrivere il tuo nome....e salta fuori subito>! :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anna è il mio mito...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

  ma scherzi, vero?


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Si grazie...hai una birra voglio bere x dimenticare :carneval:


E mo chiedi troppo, meglio la coca cola senti a me  chissa' quando sei su di giri cosa ti esce dalle bocca/dita  

:mrgreen: :sonar: :rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma mica è stato difficile...basta scrivere il tuo nome....e salta fuori subito>! :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vero, infatti se digito pupazzetto vien fuori ritenta e sarai più fortunato.
cioè 'na cosa che si leggeva fino agli anni '70 sui tappi della coca-cola.


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E mo chiedi troppo, meglio la coca cola senti a me  chissa' quando sei su di giri cosa ti esce dalle bocca/dita
> 
> :mrgreen: :sonar: :rotfl:


in alcool veritas e nannas...sono astemia x DNA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E mo chiedi troppo, meglio la coca cola senti a me  chissa' quando sei su di giri cosa ti esce dalle bocca/dita
> 
> :mrgreen: :sonar: :rotfl:


...e stiamo insozzando il 3d della moglie del conte...attenta a non far cadere niente a terra
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...e stiamo insozzando il 3d della moglie del conte...attenta a non far cadere niente a terra
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Si nota che non mi conosci 



Comunque quanta gente/persone che sono logati stasera :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si nota che non mi conosci
> 
> 
> 
> Comunque quanta gente/persone che sono logati stasera :carneval:


vero...io sono a pancia vuota :unhappy:  e non ho ancora sonno


----------



## Anna A (16 Marzo 2010)

*lascia lui a pancia vuota..*



amarax ha detto:


> vero...io sono a pancia vuota :unhappy: e non ho ancora sonno


perchè a pancia vuota?
guarda che ti picchio,eh, se non mangi.


----------



## Amarax (16 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> perchè a pancia vuota?
> guarda che ti picchio,eh, se non mangi.


 
...stomaco chiuso. A volte mi capita ancora


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...stomaco chiuso. A volte mi capita ancora


Capita anche a me, ma mi violento.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...e stiamo insozzando il 3d della moglie del conte...attenta a non far cadere niente a terra
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Fai pure, tanto stanno valutando il mio ban definitivo da tradi, fate pure tutto quello che volete, a me non date fastidio, e neanche a mia moglie, e mi dispiace per il raduno che non potrò mai più organizzare...amen.
In un'altra vita andrà meglio.
Io nuoccio al forum.
Ok.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

Speriamo che la prossima vita sia migliore.


----------



## Amarax (17 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai pure, tanto stanno valutando il mio ban definitivo da tradi, fate pure tutto quello che volete, a me non date fastidio, e neanche a mia moglie, e mi dispiace per il raduno che non potrò mai più organizzare...amen.
> In un'altra vita andrà meglio.
> Io nuoccio al forum.
> Ok.


 
ban definitivo? ma cosa è successo? e dove??


----------



## Amarax (17 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Capita anche a me, ma mi violento.


 
Io preferisco bere latte...altro che birra


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io preferisco bere latte...altro che birra


 Non nominarmi il latte...sono a dieta, ma al latte non resisto...


----------



## Amarax (17 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non nominarmi il latte...sono a dieta, ma al latte non resisto...


buono. Ho la chicchera con la retina che ci fa la schiuma come al bar :idea:
Ne vado matta.
Un bacio a tutti voi e buonanotte che sapete la mia sveglia a che ora è


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> buono. Ho la chicchera con la retina che ci fa la schiuma come al bar :idea:
> Ne vado matta.
> Un bacio a tutti voi e buonanotte che sapete la mia sveglia a che ora è


 Buonanotte cara... :angelo:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io preferisco bere latte...altro che birra


Io mi riferivo al cibo ... quando hai detto: Lo stomaco chiuso, a volte mi capita di non aver appetito ma mi violento perche' in passato ho sofferto di anoressia ... il passo e' breve.


----------



## Amarax (17 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo al cibo ... quando hai detto: Lo stomaco chiuso, a volte mi capita di non aver appetito ma mi violento perche' in passato ho sofferto di anoressia ... il passo e' breve.


Io ci sono stata solo molto vicina . Ora ogni tanto mi capita di sentirmi così e bevo latte che mi scioglie la gola e supero...


----------



## ignavius (17 Marzo 2010)

Caro Conte, se la bannassero definitivamente ho una proposta per Lei: ci apriamo un forum nostro, e ce la cantiamo e ce la suoniamo in totale libertà. (mi sa che rimarremmo soli per poco.....)


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Caro Conte, se la bannassero definitivamente ho una proposta per Lei: ci apriamo un forum nostro, e ce la cantiamo e ce la suoniamo in totale libertà. (mi sa che rimarremmo soli per poco.....)


Ma io ho già il mio forum!
E 4 blog
Ma sarebbe un'ottima idea!
La nominerei marchese!


----------



## ignavius (17 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ho già il mio forum!
> E 4 blog
> Ma sarebbe un'ottima idea!
> La nominerei *marchese*!


Oddio, mi è venuta una di quelle battute terribilmente truci!
No, no, non posso!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Oddio, mi è venuta una di quelle battute terribilmente truci!
> No, no, non posso!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Già che magari ti bannano!
Io viaggio con tre infrazioni sul groppone, e ora qualsiasi cosa scrivo può venir interpretata male, e costarmi il ban definitivo. è meglio che uno solo perisca per il bene di una nazione, intanto sto nel getsemani, e giobbe non viene certo a confortarmi
Bruja torna a salvare il tuo fedele servitore!


----------



## giobbe (17 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già che magari ti bannano!
> Io viaggio con tre infrazioni sul groppone, e ora qualsiasi cosa scrivo può venir interpretata male, e costarmi il ban definitivo. è meglio che uno solo perisca per il bene di una nazione, *intanto sto nel getsemani, e giobbe non viene certo a confortarmi*
> Bruja torna a salvare il tuo fedele servitore!



A volte è meglio la solitudine.
Se appare qualcuno che vuol darti un bacio, son cazzi.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> A volte è meglio la solitudine.
> Se appare qualcuno che vuol darti un bacio, son cazzi.


Giobbe conosco quei baci. Sai?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già che magari ti bannano!
> Io viaggio con tre infrazioni sul groppone, e ora *qualsiasi cosa scrivo può venir interpretata male*, e costarmi il ban definitivo. è meglio che uno solo perisca per il bene di una nazione, intanto sto nel getsemani, e giobbe non viene certo a confortarmi
> Bruja torna a salvare il tuo fedele servitore!


No caro. Ma il tuo margine è piccolo piccolo. Cerca a farti una ragione e freni un po', soprattutto con le accuse senza prove.

Se hai un forum, allora sai quanto è difficile essere corretto con tutti gli utenti. Ma onestamente non credo che l'hai.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> No caro. Ma il tuo margine è piccolo piccolo. Cerca a farti una ragione e freni un po', soprattutto con le accuse senza prove.
> 
> Se hai un forum, allora sai quanto è difficile essere corretto con tutti gli utenti. Ma onestamente non credo che l'hai.


Ma dai Giovanni, quali accuse? 
Si ha un forum, ma fa parte della sua attività di musicista, se cerchi lo trovi. Ma ammetto, è difficile essere corretti, c'è sempre chi ci sta simpatico o meno, chi serve di più alla causa o meno, è il mondo fatto così.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma dai Giovanni, *quali accuse*?
> Si ha un forum, ma fa parte della sua attività di musicista, se cerchi lo trovi. Ma ammetto, è difficile essere corretti, c'è sempre chi ci sta simpatico o meno, chi serve di più alla causa o meno, è il mondo fatto così.


L'accusa che 1) noi siamo a leggere i messaggi privati e 2) che diamo questi messaggi a non so chi a farsene non so cosa.

E' una delle accuse più frequenti nei nostri confronti, tanto che tempo fa avevamo anche deciso di chiudere l'invio/ricezione dei PM in generale.

Se i messaggi privati sono aperti, è per la richiesta di molti utenti, non di certo perché abbiamo un interesse di qualunque entità al riguardo. Le accuse sono le battutine "innocenti" di alcuni utenti che non possono vivere senza seminare zizzania.

Noi possiamo fare due cose: colpire tutti oppure alcuni. Preferiamo che siano alcuni a subire le conseguenze. Perché non è giusto privare il grande pubblico di un servizio, soltanto perché ci sono pochi che non riescono a comprendere l'utilità.

---

E per Conte:



> *Libertà di parola*
> 
> Come amministratore di diversi forum ho imparato che senza  moderazione e mano fermo non si riesce tenere un clima abbastanza  gradevole per la stragrande maggioranza, perché ... non mancano mai quei  due o tre utenti, che riescono solo andare controcorrente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Papero (17 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> L'accusa che 1) noi siamo a leggere i messaggi privati e 2) che diamo questi messaggi a non so chi a farsene non so cosa.
> 
> E' una delle accuse più frequenti nei nostri confronti, tanto che tempo fa avevamo anche deciso di chiudere l'invio/ricezione dei PM in generale.
> 
> ...


Cioè vuoi dire che i messaggi privati sono leggibili da tutti??? 


Spero di aver capito male perchè se così fosse, consentitemi, è la più grossa stronzata da quando esiste internet!

E chi l'avrebbe chiesto? visto che ci scrivo su questo forum una cosa così (ma sono sicuro di aver capito male....) andrebbe pubblicizzata al momento dell'iscrizione con caratteri di 50 cm...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Cioè vuoi dire che i messaggi privati sono leggibili da tutti???
> 
> 
> Spero di aver capito male perchè se così fosse, consentitemi, è la più grossa stronzata da quando esiste internet!
> ...


Hai capito male, significa semplicemente che vi è la possibilità di comunicare in privato, mentre si era anche pensato di togliere tale opzione, come scritto poco sopra.


----------



## Papero (17 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai capito male, significa semplicemente che vi è la possibilità di comunicare in privato, mentre si era anche pensato di togliere tale opzione, come scritto poco sopra.


come non detto allora, infatti mi pareva strano! :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> L'accusa che 1) noi siamo a leggere i messaggi privati e 2) che diamo questi messaggi a non so chi a farsene non so cosa.
> 
> E' una delle accuse più frequenti nei nostri confronti, tanto che tempo fa avevamo anche deciso di chiudere l'invio/ricezione dei PM in generale.
> 
> ...


Penso più che altro che quello fosse il suo modo di porsi una domanda formulata così: " Può lo staff o altro utente con qualche mezzo leggere gli mp, o sapere chi scrive a questo o a quell'altro?". Non un'accusa, ma una domanda. Sul regolamento non c'è scritto. Poi conosco mio marito, per lui, le cose riferite non hanno mai avuto nessuna valenza. L'insinuazione non fa parte della sua natura. Se non per gioco.
Ma mi ha sempre mostrato che le persone ridono se non si riconoscono nelle sue iperbole.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Penso più che altro che quello fosse *il suo modo di porsi una domanda* formulata così: " Può lo staff o altro utente con qualche mezzo leggere gli mp, o sapere chi scrive a questo o a quell'altro?". Non un'accusa, ma una domanda. Sul regolamento non c'è scritto. Poi conosco mio marito, per lui, le cose riferite non hanno mai avuto nessuna valenza. *L'insinuazione non fa parte della sua natura*. Se non per gioco.
> Ma mi ha sempre mostrato che *le persone ridono se non si riconoscono nelle sue iperbole*.


   

è iniziata la gara a chi le spara più grosse?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Penso più che altro che quello fosse il suo modo di porsi una domanda formulata così: " *Può lo staff o altro utente con qualche mezzo leggere gli mp, o sapere chi scrive a questo o a quell'altro?*". Non un'accusa, ma una domanda. Sul regolamento non c'è scritto. Poi conosco mio marito, per lui, le cose riferite non hanno mai avuto nessuna valenza. L'insinuazione non fa parte della sua natura. Se non per gioco.
> Ma mi ha sempre mostrato che le persone ridono se non si riconoscono nelle sue iperbole.


Io come possessore del sito e server su cui risiede tradimento.net, posso accedere al database e leggere tutte le informazioni e relazionarle, se questo fosse il mio intento. Come possessore legittimo del forum, ho accesso a tutti i dati, anche storiche. Nessun altro membro del forum ha questo mezzo o questa possibilità.

Considerato che sono amministratore di 7 forum, di cui 2 molto ampi, e considerato che l'amministrazione sia soltanto un hobby, e considerato che lavoro fra 10 e 12 al giorno con problematiche al di là dell'amministrazione, l'interesse di leggere ed analizzare i contenuti dei messaggi privati è molto, ma molto sotto zero. A parte che poi è soggetto alle normative e leggi della privacy, e come tale sono responsabile, se venisse reso pubblico un qualunque frammento.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io come possessore del sito e server su cui risiede tradimento.net, posso accedere al database e leggere tutte le informazioni e relazionarle, se questo fosse il mio intento. Come possessore legittimo del forum, ho accesso a tutti i dati, anche storiche. Nessun altro membro del forum ha questo mezzo o questa possibilità.
> 
> Considerato che sono amministratore di 7 forum, di cui 2 molto ampi, e considerato che l'amministrazione sia soltanto un hobby, e considerato che lavoro fra 10 e 12 al giorno con problematiche al di là dell'amministrazione, l'interesse di leggere ed analizzare i contenuti dei messaggi privati è molto, ma molto sotto zero. A parte che poi è soggetto alle normative e leggi della privacy, e come tale sono responsabile, se venisse reso pubblico un qualunque frammento.


Grazie per la gentilezza.


----------

